# Tremendous nos. BFPs so far on the June Babies thread!!! And there' still 2wks to go



## Twinmad

Hey Girlies,

I thought i'd start this thread for those of us who've been visited by :af::witch: this month and are now starting again from CD1. 

I'll start to update the list so that we can keep track of everyone's cycle so to start:

*Twinmad - Cycle Day 10*

Here is to lots of :bfp: on this thread and :dust: to everyone


*So far Over 50 s and counting...:

21 September
 jerseyshoregirl 
 purple bond 
 apple_20 
 Aneageraussie 

23 September
 gina8177 
 moggymay 
 kimmer 
 katyblot 
 AmyElizabeth 

24 September
 WelshRose 
 Jefner 
 Bexx 

25 September
 Lover 
 ginger863 
 Mrs M. 
 xrosanna 

26 September
 GLD 
 josiejo 
 Mummy2010 
 Angelbaby999 

27 September 
 puppymom32 
 Drazic 
 Tudor Rose 
 Bunnyhop 
 babymom3 
 soon2 b wifey 
 Lindyloo 
 1sttimemummy 
 zolwis 
 Hopeful 4 #1 
 natasja32 
 rachyc 

28 September
 Kailm 
 -Linn- 
 seatlemama 

29 September
 Bingo 
 Twinmad 
 Fluffyblue 
 Claire911 
 AshleyNichole 
 fish girl 
andresmummy
 beccaboo 

30 September
 nickyb6969 
 Pretty Sakura 
 Wobin 
 jmc111 
 Appa17 
 Jane1972 

1 October
 Lizzie_Moon 
 Amos2009 
 3pinkwantblue 
runnergrl
 lewiepud08 
 BabyPatel 
 Tara123006 
 Beltane 
 xxEMZxx 
 sweetniss113 

2 October
 JrBear 
missy123
redsaz
 ryder 

3 October
~Hope
susan_1981
 JennsPhoto 
surreysharon
 VOverseas 
 mrskcbrown 
 Kaaty 
 Ladyzoul 

4 October
Angelmommy
Tass
pinkandfluffy
kevbaby27
livbaybee1
 beenalongtime 
 toriaaaaTRASH 
 harmonygirl72 
 born2bamum 
 Sazzoire 
 mrsthomas623 

5 October
 41zipster 
 debgreasby 
 donna82 
Hopebaby3
 Trinity42 
 dt1234565 
emzdreamgirl
 Lawa 
grneyednurse
 Heather M 
 Cobo76 

6 October
 littlechicken 
 JLove84 
Asta
kstancook
 Zen_Jenn 
MS.ANGELIAH
 lindseypie 
 Nellis10 

7 October
 CJane 
Cbah&co
manchester1
 HollySSmith 
Crypto1976
BlueberryB
Newly_Wed

8 October
UKmum
Mommie2Be08
Mama4
lisalou31
 Bizybee 

9 October
wishful8687
ACLIO
Dobbo
serendippy
sonyabazonya
Amyre
Kates McGee
sma1588

10 October
Csunshine013
 loobi 
bbmelo
jess_smurf
MrsLQ
maratobe
Betty
AlwaysWaiting

11 October
 E&L's mummy 
My bump
 Nibbler 

12 October
Texaswife2006
Lownthwaite
MummyMagic
VegasMama
bbhopes
x-amy-x
 MommyTammyPA 

13 October
 SarahMelissa 
Lownthaite
Pinkster21
Caterpiller

14 October
wish2bmama
shaslove
Becci_Boo86

15 October
wannabubba#4
 MrsCrabs 

16 October
Lilaala
Jasa1911
Tasha

17 October
NewYearNewMe

18 October
sazza
samola84

19 October
Annamumof2

20 October
nicholatmn
Norris

22 October
Bexx
soon2 b wifey
BroodyBecks

24 October
WelshRose

25 October
AshleyNichole
louloubabs

27 October
AislingMcM
JennsPhoto

30 October
41zipster

*​


----------



## Trinity42

im on CD7.:winkwink:


----------



## cbah&amp;co

im CD1, AF got me this morning :cry:


----------



## Twinmad

Hey ladies,

Thanks for starting over with me :flower:

@Cbah&co - isn't :af: just a :witch:? I feel your pain

@Trinity42 - not long now till O - how are you planning to know when? I use my CBFM (Clear Blue Fertility Monitor) so hopefully should be O'ing soon.


I would like to know from you girls what you think went wrong with the last cycle - I didn't start BDing :sex:seriously until CD16 bcos I was waiting for a high on my CBFM and it never came until CD16 when I got a Peak so i prob left it too late :cry:


*Present List:*
*Twinmad - CD10
Trinity42 - CD7
Cbah&co - CD1*

Babydust to everyone xoxo


----------



## cbah&amp;co

i know i hate it!
and i think you probly bonked too late, i go from day 10 onwards, as your most fertile 5 days before OVing or something :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope

count me in - i'm on cd5 today :dust:


----------



## Twinmad

cbah&co said:


> i know i hate it!
> and i think you probly bonked too late, i go from day 10 onwards, as your most fertile 5 days before OVing or something :thumbup:


Definitely got that one sorted DH and I started the BDing :sex: last night and will hopefully carry on every other day until I get a high on my CBFM and then we'll prob move up to everyday :winkwink:

Welcome ~Hope, thanks for starting over with us...FX'd for all of us this month

*Present list:*
*Twinmad - CD10
Trinity42 - CD7
Cbah&co - CD1
~Hope - CD5*

:hug: and :dust: to all of us


----------



## Trinity42

I have been using my fertility monitor but this month i think were gonna ride it out and see how it goes. no obsessing really. I get horrid cramps during O so thats kinda how I know


----------



## JrBear

I am on CD6, we are going to start BDing every other day on CD10. This is only our second month trying, so I think last month the pressure got to us, no OPKs this month, jsut BDing, hopefully this approach works!


----------



## Twinmad

I wish I had the courage not to obsess about it but I don't so i'm obsessing...checking my CBFM even before saying Good Morning to DH, etc.. I was also thinking of getting the saliva testing kit... has anyone tried it? The whole concept of veins showing really confused me so i haven't folked out on it yet but I know it's only a matter of time.

*Present list so far:
Twinmad - CD10 (and obsessing)
Trinity42 - CD7 (and freefalling)
Cbah&co - CD1 (???)
~Hope - CD5 (???)
JrBear - CD6 (and freefalling)*

:dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

Im on CD11 and not obsessing/obsessing/not obsessing ! Using my CBFM until get a high then OPK and CB digi smiley face to confirm Ovu. Just started temping too. Dont want another loss this month !


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm on CD 14, will be testing late Sept if :witch: doesn't get me. I am using OPKS and charting temps but it's only second cycle formally ttc so I'm still learning! Loads of :dust: to you all!


----------



## Twinmad

Blimey fluffyblue i say you are def obsessing cos that's the only reason you're in and out... no worries love, i'm right there with you 

As a rule of thumb, if using a CBFM, OPK,temp chart,etc, you're obsessing cos it requires u to pay attention to it everyday almost.
*
So the list therefore so far is:
Twinmad - CD10 (obsessing)
Trinity42 - CD7 (freefalling)
Cbah&co - CD1 (???)
~Hope - CD5 (???)
JrBear - CD6 (freefalling)
fluffyblue - CD11 (obsessing)
Drazic - CD14 (obsessing)*

I tried the preseed during :sex: for the first time last night and it was great but i'm not entirely convinced about the benefits of using it...any of you tried it? what are your thoughts?

:bfp: and :dust: to you all 
:hug: :hug:


----------



## MrzLewis

CD-1 af came today


----------



## Twinmad

Hi Mommie2Be, never mind. This is hopefully our month FX'd so are you an obsesser or a freefaller?


----------



## fluffyblue

Twinmad said:


> Blimey fluffyblue i say you are def obsessing cos that's the only reason you're in and out... no worries love, i'm right there with you
> 
> As a rule of thumb, if using a CBFM, OPK,temp chart,etc, you're obsessing cos it requires u to pay attention to it everyday almost.
> [:hug: :hug:

:thumbup: thanks for the vote of confidence there was me thinking I was taking it easy this month ! :blush:

I have used preseed -- i get "wet" anyway but just wanted to see what the fuss was, will still use it tho no harm done I dont think, but I am taking EPO to increase natural EWCM


----------



## MrzLewis

totally obsesser. using bbt and clear blue :blush:



Twinmad said:


> Hi Mommie2Be, never mind. This is hopefully our month FX'd so are you an obsesser or a freefaller?


----------



## Angelmommy

Im cd 4, had chemical pregancy last month:cry:, not sure if ill even ovulate this month now but will still give it a go:winkwink:!Just goin to use ovulation kit and hope for best!


----------



## claire911

Im CD15 but have a 34 day cycle so AF due later this month.

I think I'm between Freefalling and Obsessing so I'll be Freesessing!! :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

im on CD 14 and i got my positive OPK today 4 days early!


----------



## 41zipster

I'm CD1... witch got me today. I'm trying OPKs this month, 2nd month of trying... not sure if I am ovulating as have fibroids... but hoping to get to the doctors to get it looked into.

oh and we are going for artificial insemination inbetween bd'ing. My other half gets too tired with work and is a bit older, so every night is a killer for him... so I have got the syringes, catheter and the porn at the ready...!!

Sorry, is that TMI!!!!:dohh:


----------



## gina8177

I'm CD16 right now and just got a +'ve OPK today. I'm testing at the end of the month and if I'm lucky would be due early June.


----------



## UKmum

hiya

i'm on CD1 as af arrived for me too today. its my first proper one after stopping the pill in july so fingers crossed. . baby dust to all xx


----------



## nickyb6969

count me in too :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: im cd9 and having lots of fun trying :happydance::happydance::happydance: lol 

:dust: to u all for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!! I leave here for a few hours and I've got a lot of catching up to do... I love it!!!

First of all, big thanks to Angelmommy, Claire911, Tudor Rose, 41zipster, gina8177, UKmum and nickyb6969 for starting over with us this month... :dust: to all of us.

@fluffyblue - I was on the Depo for 2 years until March 08 and I read that it makes CM harmful to :spermy: as a way of preventing :baby: so I thought the Preseed might help just incase my CM is still killing the little swimmers

@ Angelmommy - sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy but FX'd for you this month. We're all here to support each other :hugs:

@Claire911 - freesessing!!! :thumbup: I like it!!! but I say you're in denial about obsessing :haha:

@41zipster - i say you win the prize for obsesser of this thread :thumbup: Seriously though, I think you're very prepared so i'm keeping everything crossed for you - don't worry about sharing, I don't mind the TMI afterall it's better to spill it out on here than embarass your DoH :flower:

@nickyb6969 - it is inspiring to know you're having lots of fun trying bcos it CAN become more of a chore if we're not careful so BIG :thumbup::thumbup:

*Finally, the list so far:
Twinmad - CD11 (obsessing)
Trinity42 - CD8 (freefalling)
Cbah&co - CD2 (???)
~Hope - CD6 (???)
JrBear - CD7 (freefalling)
fluffyblue - CD12 (obsessing)
drazic - CD15 (obsessing)
mommie2be08 - CD2 (obsessing)
Angelmommy - CD5 (obsessing)
claire911 - CD16 (fresessing)
Tudor Rose - CD15 (obsessing)
41zipster - CD2 (prize winning obsessing)
gina8177 - CD17 (obsessing)
nickyb6969 - CD9 (having lots of fun)*

Amazing how much the list has grown, hopefully all of these CD's will turn into :bfp: by the end of this month/early next month

:dust: :dust: to us all 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nickyb6969

thanks Twinmad:hugs: it can be hard every month mut FX for this month 
because i conceived both of my boys in 04 and 06 at the end of 
sep so maybe lucky number 3! :thumbup: 
june is a busy month for us :haha:
lets just hope we get them all as :bfp:'s 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

AND..................................:witch::witch::witch: :gun: 
STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Angelmommy said:


> Im cd 4, had chemical pregancy last month:cry:, not sure if ill even ovulate this month now but will still give it a go:winkwink:!Just goin to use ovulation kit and hope for best!

Hi Angel I had a chemical too last month and like you think im not gonna ovulate but am gonna keep testing and maybe surprised, i dont O till about CD20 anyway xxx


----------



## Bingo

Bingo on CD10 today (Thursday).

Hubby and I started :sex: last night and will do it either every day or every other day until I go back to low.


----------



## Tass

Hi, I'm CD 5 & officially freefalling (driving myself crazy otherwise!!)

We are going for the every other day method & lots of PMA - gotta be worth a try!

FXD for us all xx


----------



## puppymom32

I am on CD 9 and doing temps and opk's but not starting OPK's until CD12 CB smiley ones. If it doesnt work this month I am gonna get a CBFM. I also use preseed as I have no CM from years of clomid. The first month I used it I had a chemical this last time I O'd early so didnt get to use it like I wanted gonna try it again this month also taking EPO 1500 mg hope it works.


----------



## Twinmad

Hi Bingo and Tass, welcome to the thread and :dust: to you both...

@Bingo - I take it you're on CBFM bcos of your reference to going back to low :. we're counting you as an obsesser

@Tass - I wish I could be disciplined enough not to obsess but i can't so hats off to you and all the other freefallers.

Although I hope we ALL get BIG FAT :bfp: :bfp: s at the end of this cycle, it would be interesting to know the ratio of obsessers with :bfp:s against the ratio of freefallers with :bfp:s (Claire911, i'm not sure which you'll belong as a freesser)

On a serious note though, ladies!!! I'm presently taking Folic Acid and Omega3 but I thought about taking the EPO as well but i'm a little worried about taking something that has to be stopped immediately after O'ing....surely it can't be that good then. What if I get my dates mixed up and take it after O'ing, will that mean a :bfn: ? What do y'all think? What other vitamins are you ladies on?

Oh! and not forgetting, 
*Present list so far:
Ukmum  CD2 (obsessing)
Cbah&co  CD2 (???)
Mommie2Be08	 CD2 (obsessing)
41zipster  CD2 (obsessing)
Tass  CD5 (freefalling)
Angelmommy  CD5 (obsessing)
~Hope  CD6 (???)
JrBear  CD7 (freefalling)
Trinity42 - CD8 (freefalling)
nickyb6969 - CD9 (freefalling)
Bingo  CD10 (obsessing)
Twinmad  CD11 (obsessing)
Fluffyblue  CD12 (obsessing)
Drazic  CD15 (obsessing)
Tudor Rose  CD15 (obsessing)
claire911  CD16 (freesessing)
gina8177  CD17 (obsessing)*

:dust: :dust: :dust: to US ALL

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Not forgeting puppymom32 ofcourse, I almost missed you...welcome to the thread :dust: your way and :bfp: come CD25


----------



## puppymom32

Twinmad,
I dont think EPO will hurt if you take it a few days after O the only reason they say not to take it is that it can cause uterine contractions and that can be an issue when the l.o. is trying to implant but if you are off by a day or two you will probably be ok.


----------



## wishful8687

I am on CD4...gonna take it easy and just :sex: whenever me and DH want lol...


----------



## babymom3

Im on cycle day 10... and doing alot of :sex: using ovulation tests everyday but nothing yet. had a faint line the first day then nothing then faint line then nothing... Has that happened to anyone? :wacko:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Twin I take EPO and Agnus Castus and stop immediately after ovulation and hasnt hurt me yet !.


----------



## Twinmad

Hi wishful8687 and babymom3 welcome to the thread :dust: to you both

@puppymom32 - thanks for the info... I guess it's too late for this cycle cos i'm already on CD11 but i don't want to say i'll try it for the next bcos I really don't want there to be a next :)

@babymom3 - are you referring to the lines on opk or CbFM?

*The list so far:
Ukmum  CD2 (obsessing)
Cbah&co  CD2 (???)
Mommie2Be08  CD2 (obsessing)
41zipster  CD2 (obsessing)
Wishful8687  CD4 (freefalling)
Tass  CD5 (freefalling)
Angelmommy  CD5 (obsessing)
~Hope  CD6 (???)
JrBear  CD7 (freefalling)
Trinity42 - CD8 (freefalling)
nickyb6969 - CD9 (freefalling)
Puppymom32  CD9 (obsessing)
Bingo  CD10 (obsessing)
Babymom3  CD10 (obsessing)
Twinmad  CD11 (obsessing)
Fluffyblue  CD12 (obsessing)
Drazic  CD15 (obsessing)
Tudor Rose  CD15 (obsessing)
claire911  CD16 (freesessing)
gina8177  CD17 (obsessing)*
:dust: :dust: TO ALL OF US

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Twin I take EPO and Agnus Castus and stop immediately after ovulation and hasnt hurt me yet !.


Thanks fluffy, FX i don't but if :af: visits come CD29, i'll start taking it but i'd have to keep a close eye on when I O :flower:


----------



## kevbaby27

Hi all!! :thumbup:
I am on CD 12 of a 35 day cycle. Just started OPKs for the first time this month. Would like to say I am not an obesser but I can't!!! It's all I think about!!!!! It's like an illness!! :rofl:

Determined not to test before AF is at least 7 days late - this month I tested on the day :witch:was due - she showed an hour later!!

x x


----------



## fluffyblue

:haha:Hi Kevbaby, I feel quite relaxed about it this month, but apparently I am obsessing lol 

Also on CD12 but on 30 days cycle and starting using the OPK today properly nearly wet myself waiting to test at 4pm !


----------



## kevbaby27

Hi fluffy blue!! Yes it takes some doing waiting till after work to go for a wee!! This is my first month with OPKs so I hope I am doing it right!!

Hope you get your BFP soon - seems like you deserve it after 4 losses :nope:

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Twinmad

:rofl: fluffyblue.... i know all about near misses. my testing window on my CbFM starts at 6am but i've been waking up at 5am cos my puppy wants a wee and it's been killing me to hold it esp when i can hear his relief when he goes :rofl:

Welcome to the fold kevbaby27 :dust: to you. I know the feeling, it IS all I seem to think about as well. Waiting until 7 days late to test however takes some serious discipline which i most definitely do not have. I have to get my DH to hide my HPTs when i'm 7DPO just so i'm not tempted to POAS :nope:


----------



## kevbaby27

Twinmad said:


> :rofl: Waiting until 7 days late to test however takes some serious discipline which i most definitely do not have. I have to get my DH to hide my HPTs when i'm 7DPO just so i'm not tempted to POAS :nope:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am determined this month - but yes, I think i better get on HPTs out of the house!! I was tempted to pee on one yesterday and I havent even ovulated yet!!!!! Lol x x


----------



## CJane

Hiya, add me to the list please, I'm on CD9, out of 35! 

I hate every month we fail, especially with such a long cycle, I only get 10 chances a year and it feels like we keep wasting them. And I dont even get to test until start of october, it's sooo long to wait... :wacko:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi there, I am CD 5 and obsessive!

First month using my CBFM, previously used OPKs. Also temp, take folic acid and EPO.

This is cycle # 3 officially, had a couple of months before that of ntnp.

Here's hoping for that BFP!


----------



## kevbaby27

CJane said:


> Hiya, add me to the list please, I'm on CD9, out of 35!
> 
> I hate every month we fail, especially with such a long cycle, I only get 10 chances a year and it feels like we keep wasting them. And I dont even get to test until start of october, it's sooo long to wait... :wacko:

Long cycles suck don't they!? Mine is 35 days too! It's rubbish! x


----------



## livbaybee1

i came on the 6th :( , my next cycle should be 4th oct, hopfully wont come on but :(
gd luck all :D xoxox


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome to CJane, pinkandfluffy and livbaybee1 to the thread and thanks for starting this cycle with us. :dust: to you all and :bfp: :bfp:s your way come the end of the cycle.

In true tradition of the thread, livbaybee1 and CJane, are you obsessers or freefallers?

@CJane - I feel your pain, it's scary when you think of how many chances you actually have in a whole year. To think I spent my teenage years taking all sorts to avoid getting :baby: and now... i looking for it with a fine tooth comb :nope: FX though, we'll find it this time around :hugs:

@livbaybee1 - good luck for the 4th, I pray :af: doesn't visit. FX :hugs:

It's CD12 on my CbFM and still low :cry: i'm not a happy bunny this morning cos I thought i got sticky CM but it's probably all in my head bcos i'm rubbish at that. Until this cycle, I practically douched everyday and only found out recently that it could be the reason I don't get enough CM at all... is this true? I've douched for as long as I can remember and now I feel icky for not doing it :nope:

*Before I sign off, the list so far:
Ukmum &#8211; CD3 (obsessing)
Cbah&co &#8211; CD3 (???)
Mommie2Be08 &#8211; CD3 (obsessing)
41zipster &#8211; CD3 (obsessing)

Wishful8687 &#8211; CD5 (freefalling)
Livbaybee1 &#8211; CD5 (???)

Tass &#8211; CD6 (freefalling)
Angelmommy &#8211; CD6 (obsessing)
Pinkandfluffy &#8211; CD6 (obsessing)

~Hope &#8211; CD7 (???)

JrBear &#8211; CD8 (freefalling)

Trinity42 &#8211; CD9 (freefalling)

nickyb6969 &#8211; CD10 (freefalling)
Puppymom32 &#8211; CD10 (obsessing)
CJane &#8211; CD10 (???)

Bingo &#8211; CD11 (obsessing)
Babymom3 &#8211; CD11 (obsessing)

Twinmad &#8211; CD12 (obsessing)

Fluffyblue &#8211; CD13 (obsessing)
Kevbaby27 &#8211; CD13 (obsessing)

Drazic &#8211; CD16 (obsessing)
Tudor Rose &#8211; CD16 (obsessing)

claire911 &#8211; CD17 (freesessing)*

I think some of you ladies should be approaching O by now... any of you feeling any different? 

:dust: :dust: to ALL

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Puppymom32 and Twinmad - I'm glad you mentioned taking EPO past O as i was wondering that too. I'm not completely sure when I O but I'm within the 7 days now so was gonna take EPO until the last possible day I could O...does that make sense?!

Kevbaby27 and CJane - long cycles are RUBBISH! Why cant I have a nice 25 day cycle :)

x


----------



## Twinmad

claire911 said:


> Puppymom32 and Twinmad - I'm glad you mentioned taking EPO past O as i was wondering that too. I'm not completely sure when I O but I'm within the 7 days now so was gonna take EPO until the last possible day I could O...does that make sense?!
> 
> Kevbaby27 and CJane - long cycles are RUBBISH! Why cant I have a nice 25 day cycle :)
> 
> x


Claire, its all quite confusing isn't it? Well from the look of your cycle, I think you'll O around the 15th and 16th which is same as me but are your CD21 and CD22 and my CD16 and CD17... does that make sense?


----------



## puppymom32

claire911 said:


> Puppymom32 and Twinmad - I'm glad you mentioned taking EPO past O as i was wondering that too. I'm not completely sure when I O but I'm within the 7 days now so was gonna take EPO until the last possible day I could O...does that make sense?!
> 
> Kevbaby27 and CJane - long cycles are RUBBISH! Why cant I have a nice 25 day cycle :)
> 
> x

claire,
I think you should be fine as it takes the egg a few days after O to implant and you just dont want the contractions after implantation or during implantation. Its funny the ladies with short cycle like me with shorter LP's want longer cycles and the ones with longer ones want shorter cycles. I can understand the frustration of losing out on that many days. If I could just get some consistency I would be happy. Every since I started charting things have went haywire. Got three flat temps in a row not very usual for me past 3 days temps have been exactly the same. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## puppymom32

Twin,
I am not sure about douching but everything I have heard is that it is not good.


----------



## Twinmad

puppymom32 said:


> Twin,
> I am not sure about douching but everything I have heard is that it is not good.

I know but I did for so long that I was so used to getting all CM out of me thinking it was unhygienic to have discharge and now that I know better, I'm pleading for discharge so I can keep tabs on my CM :nope:

Crappy on the temp thing, I never understand it so I don't bother but I think with a short cycle of only 25days, your LP should be about 11 days meaning you'll most likely O between Sun and Mon - make sure u get busy this weekend then :winkwink: :winkwink:


:dust: to everyone


----------



## puppymom32

Definetly will be gettting busy. Last month I O on CD 13 the month before it was CD 16 but I had a chemical that month and started early. Dr said it implanted and then aborted right away. So had no ideal how long my LP was that month last month it was only 12 days long but I O'd on the wrong side where I dont have a tube so fingers crossed for Oing on the L side this month. Will also be using my preseed as I o'd so early last month didnt get a chance to use it and figured what was the point because of Oing on the R side.


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!! How do you know what side you've O'd?


----------



## LunaBean

I'm on CD12, but my luetal phase was 11 days last month and had a 34 day cycle, so should be ovulating on the 18th, hopefully! Although I had EWCM and a positive OPK last month on CD15, but I didn't ovulate until CD19 according to Fertility Friend!! Ahh I duno, it drives me mad, but need to know so I can ring the donor to come up, don't wana miss it again this month!! I want my June baby dammit!


----------



## Twinmad

Hi Lizzie_Moon, welcome to the thread and thanks for starting over with us, we need as much support as we can get to avoid going crazy with worry and questions :hugs:

Well I think with a 34 day cycle, you'll prob O around CD18 and CD19 but like you said, it's always so confusing and all over the place. The best we can all do is have lots of :sex: :sex: during the week we think we're likely to O and keep those legs in the air for 30mins afterwards...that's my plan anyway so FX


:dust: :dust: to us ALL


----------



## claire911

Twinmad - yes that makes sense. I think thats when I'm scheduled to O but covering all possible O dates! When is your AF due then?

Puppymom27 - thanks for the EPO info. I kept reading not to take it after O but I didnt really know why and what would happen, so thanku.

Sounds like alot of us will be busy over the next 4 days then :)

Lordy, who knew it'd be this complicated?!?!?!


----------



## manchester1

hi all, im currently cd9...last month i ovulated cd23!! that was with clomid...no clomid this month...i hope i ovulate on my own :-S

feeling very down and negative this month :(


----------



## claire911

manchester1 said:


> hi all, im currently cd9...last month i ovulated cd23!! that was with clomid...no clomid this month...i hope i ovulate on my own :-S
> 
> feeling very down and negative this month :(

Awwww, have some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

x


----------



## puppymom32

Twinmad said:


> Wow!! How do you know what side you've O'd?


I usually feel the pain on which ever side I am Oing on. Really didnt feel it until I got my tube removed so maybe it is related to that someway who knows.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

add me for september 27. if the :witch: doesnt get me that day. things im doing this cycle. taking prenatals, epo, first cycle trying preseed. hoping this all equals :bfp: . hoping :witch: goes on vacation so i can :test: . :dust::dust: everyone wish u all luck


----------



## soon2 b wifey

i forgot to say i am on cd 10 of 25 day cycle so due to ovulate in a few days


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks for your message twinmad. Yep, she got me like she has done for the past 9 months! Hopefully the number 10 can be my lucky one. My period will be due on 2 October. I've given up smoking this month - i hope it's worth it!


----------



## missy123

thank you twinmad :thumbup:
im on CD7 today so ive 20 days to wait but ill gladly wait here with u girlies :happydance:


----------



## livbaybee1

can u change mine to the 4th instead 5th :) thanks hun x


----------



## Mama4

Hi all! I am on CD4 (quite bored with it too!) Please put me down for testing on October the 8th. This month is my 38th bday and also one of my son's bday...tons of friends have bday's this month. Maybe it will just be my lucky month. I conceived my oldest son in September and he was born in June of 1997. Maybe I can do it again now! 

Ive started EPO, Im on a prenatal vitamin ~ Im temping again this month to be sure that I've ovulated and I also plan to pull out the old trick I used to do when I was younger, I will be placing the pillow under the backside and practically standing on my head this month after each BD to give those little:spermy: a better chance to get where they need to be! :thumbup:

Good luck everybody! Maybe this will be our month! :hugs:


----------



## livbaybee1

Mama4 said:


> Hi all! I am on CD4 (quite bored with it too!) Please put me down for testing on October the 8th. This month is my 38th bday and also one of my son's bday...tons of friends have bday's this month. Maybe it will just be my lucky month. I conceived my oldest son in September and he was born in June of 1997. Maybe I can do it again now!
> 
> Ive started EPO, Im on a prenatal vitamin ~ Im temping again this month to be sure that I've ovulated and I also plan to pull out the old trick I used to do when I was younger, I will be placing the pillow under the backside and practically standing on my head this month after each BD to give those little:spermy: a better chance to get where they need to be! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck everybody! Maybe this will be our month! :hugs:

Will this be ur first time ttc hun or have u got kids already?
About where u said putting pillow underneath u , does this really work?
Ive only tried it once last month when i been proper trying. 
Gd luck all :) xoxox


----------



## Mama4

Yep, I have four children already from a previous marriage. They are 13, 12, 10 and 6. Me and the DH are TTC my 5th but it will be his first.

Yes, in my past experience, I always placed a pillow under my behind right after I BD'd and stayed there for about 10-15 minutes. I also tried not to go to the bathroom soon after as well...better to keep it all in I'd say.

All four of my kids were conceived the 2nd month I tried. Me and the DH are now on our 5th cycle of trying, but I had been on the a BC pill that did not let me ovulate or have AF for almost a year prior to coming off it the end of April. I believe my body is just now getting back to normal after a year of NOTHING happening. Im hopeful that it wont take us too much longer to get our BFP.

I have not done the pillow under the behind thing yet this time in my TTC since my DH picks on me about it and says Im stressing out too much. But this month Im telling him to get over it if he ever wants a baby of his own he better just let the pro handle it! I have four and he has none, so I think Id trust my judgement if I were him! haha! :haha:

Good luck to ya sweety!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah the pillow under ur bum helps them along!


----------



## JennsPhoto

I am on CD 7 and will be testing October 3rd =)


----------



## Drazic<3

I am doing the pillow under the bum! Why not hey, OH has got used to me 'moving into position' afterwards, poor lad :rofl:


----------



## Trinity42

Take me off the list please... I posted a new thread explaing why.:cry:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Please put me down for testing on the 21st (which would make the baby's due date June 3rd). Thank you!!


----------



## manchester1

i guess u should put on for testing on 7th october, and shall change if/when i ovulate :)


----------



## Twinmad

Hey ladies,

Welcome to Mama4, susan_1981, missy123, jennsphoto, manchester1, soon2bwifey, and jerseyshoregirl to the thread. Thanks for starting over with us and I pray this cycle will be our lucky one :dust: TO ALL OF US


*@Trinity42 *&#8211; so sad to learn that you&#8217;re leaving us but I pray it&#8217;s not for too long&#8230;. Will definitely keep in touch on the addy&#8217;s you&#8217;ve left :hugs: :hugs:

*@Mama4 *&#8211; this month sure sounds like your month so FX for you :hugs: you seem to already have a knack for September conceptions so I pray it happens again for you :hugs: :hugs: I love the pillow trick, I&#8217;d heard about it before but I thought it was just a joke&#8230; I will most definitely be trying it out the next time DH and I :sex: Can&#8217;t wait to see his reaction :haha: Any other tips ladies??

*@Susan_1981* &#8211; :af:&#8217;s such a :witch: isn&#8217;t she. I pray no.10 is your lucky no. and glad to hear you&#8217;ve given up smoking too&#8230;.it can&#8217;t be easy. How are you planning to make this cycle different? Do you chart or use OPKs/FM?

*@Missy123* &#8211; thanks for waiting here with us, we&#8217;ll hopefully ALL have good news by the end of this cycle and get our :bfp:s :hugs:

*@JennsPhoto* &#8211; FX for you on the 3rd&#8230;it seems like such a long time but it&#8217;ll hopefully come quickly :hugs:

*@Manchester1 *&#8211; why so down and negative this month, it&#8217;s easier said than done but try not to feel negative, :baby: don&#8217;t like negative environments so try to stay positive&#8230;you&#8217;re allowed to be down every now and then but we refuse to have you negative :hugs: :hugs:

*@Soon2bewifey* &#8211; you seem well prepared so FX for you. Looks like you&#8217;re due to be married in July! Huge Congratulations!! I pray you have bundles of joy next summer with the wedding in July and a 1 month :baby: in hand FX for you&#8230;:hugs: :hugs:

*@Jerseyshoregirl *&#8211; You&#8217;ll be our very first tester :winkwink:&#8230;no pressure! Seriously though, don&#8217;t you just love looking at your baby&#8217;s potential due date? They say the pregnancy weeks are counted from the first day of your last period so I&#8217;m officially classing myself as 2weeks pregnant as a way of reaffirming my belief that THIS is my lucky month :hugs:

*@Claire911* &#8211; :af:&#8217;s due on 29th so will try not to test until 30th if the :witch: is late (FX) From the look of the list, I think 80% of us should be O&#8217;ing over the next 4 days&#8230;wow!!! The weekend looks very busy INDEED :winkwink: :winkwink:

*@Livbaybee1* &#8211; testing date has been updated&#8230; make sure you don&#8217;t POAS before then :winkwink:

*@Drazic* - :rofl: that&#8217;s going to be me soon&#8230;. How long do you stay in the position for? I&#8217;m actually a bit embarrassed to do it the more I think of it :rofl:


*Ok so the list so far ladies:

Ukmum &#8211; CD4 (obsessing)
Cbah&co &#8211; CD4 (obsessing)
Mommie2Be08 &#8211; CD4 (obsessing)
41zipster &#8211; CD4 (obsessing)

Mama4 - CD5 (obsessing)

Wishful8687 &#8211; CD6 (freefalling)
Livbaybee1 &#8211; CD6 (obsessing)

Tass &#8211; CD7 (freefalling)
Angelmommy &#8211; CD7 (obsessing)
Pinkandfluffy &#8211; CD7 (obsessing)
Susan_1981 - CD7 (???)

~Hope &#8211; CD8 (???)
Missy123 - CD8 (???)
JennsPhoto - CD8 (???)

JrBear &#8211; CD9 (freefalling)

Manchester1 - CD10 (???)

nickyb6969 &#8211; CD11 (freefalling)
Puppymom32 &#8211; CD11 (obsessing)
CJane &#8211; CD11 (???)
Soon2bwifey - CD11 (obsessing)

Bingo &#8211; CD12 (obsessing)
Babymom3 &#8211; CD12 (obsessing)

Twinmad &#8211; CD13 (obsessing)
Lizzie_Moon - CD13 (obsessing)

Fluffyblue &#8211; CD14 (obsessing)
Kevbaby27 &#8211; CD14 (obsessing)

Drazic &#8211; CD17 (obsessing)
Tudor Rose &#8211; CD17 (obsessing)

claire911 &#8211; CD18 (freesessing)

gina8177 - CD19 (obsessing)
jerseyshoregirl - CD19 (???)*


:dust: :dust: TO ALL OF US

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope

ok I admit it - I tried the pillow under the bum pose last cycle - didn't seem to do anything for me though :rofl:

You know - we all seem to complain about the 2WW but I think it's worse waiting to get to O. The :witch: has left the building and now I'm thinking - when can I start to poas... Doesn't help that my cycles aren't regular yet after bcp so I need to start early and then have a long wait!


----------



## Twinmad

~Hope said:


> ok I admit it - I tried the pillow under the bum pose last cycle - didn't seem to do anything for me though :rofl:
> 
> You know? - we all seem to complain about the 2WW but I think it's worse waiting to get to O. The :witch: has left the building and now I'm thinking - when can I start to poas... Doesn't help that my cycles aren't regular yet after bcp so I need to start early and then have a long wait!




Tell me about it, at least we've got a definite 2WW, who knows how long till O? It kills me as well. I'm CD13 and still showing a low on my CbFM... i really don't understand it either :nope:

Are you using the CbFM? If you're on OPKs i'd prob say to start POAS from CD12


----------



## manchester1

put me down for obsessing....

is it possible not to obsess???


----------



## debgreasby

Put me down to test on 5th please :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies well a surprise here only CD14 and getting 99% positive OPK 6 days early yes 6 days im gobsmacked but pleased, think its the B100 taking effect.

Anyway plenty of action in my house till early next week !


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies on I'm on CD6 first day of using my CBFM. I'm praying I get highs and peaks. I've got my fingers crossed. I haven't got a clue when I'll be testing due to the :witch: causing havoc last month. I was 21 days late so I haven't got a clue when she will show again, fingers crossed she will disappear lol I can hope xxx
:dust to you all good luck everyone xxx


----------



## JennsPhoto

We aren't obsessing this month, just going to see what happens. No temping or charting or anything since I am not on the Clomid again til next cycle!


----------



## babymom3

I came of Nuva ring in May, and just started testing for ovulation this month. Yesterday I got my first positive OPK! I took it @ 4pm and then another one @ 8pm just to be sure. We :sex:the night before and then again when I got the positive! I had bad cramping yesterday and felt really hot so I knew it was time! We are going to BD:sex: again tonight! I cant wait to get my :bfp:!!!
Stay away :witch::af: I will be able to test by the 27th! So wish us luck! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Twinmad said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome to Mama4, susan_1981, missy123, jennsphoto, manchester1, soon2bwifey, and jerseyshoregirl to the thread. Thanks for starting over with us and I pray this cycle will be our lucky one :dust: TO ALL OF US
> 
> *@Jerseyshoregirl * Youll be our very first tester :winkwink:no pressure! Seriously though, dont you just love looking at your babys potential due date? They say the pregnancy weeks are counted from the first day of your last period so Im officially classing myself as 2weeks pregnant as a way of reaffirming my belief that THIS is my lucky month :hugs:
> 
> jerseyshoregirl - CD19 (???)[/B]



Ah, no pressure at all!!!!! :dohh:
Me? Obsessing...definitely! Plenty of symptoms so far...


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: girls
Wow what a fab chatty thread....having just read all 9 pages straight thru I'd better stop lurking and say hello:laugh2:

I'm currently on cd16 or even better still O day:yipee: My cycles tend to be about 27 days long so will be testing on 24th, hoping she doesn't turn up then.
Definately need to join the obsessers amongst you.....charting bbt, checking cm & cp, using opks and taking folic acid.

Truckloads of super sticky :dust: for each and everyone of us....hoping we can make this thread just a flashing blur with all the :bfp:s

:hugs:


----------



## CJane

Hey, sorry for delay in replying - pesky OH made me go away 4 wkend! Lots of :sex:, woohoo, but a week early so not as exciting as it could be. 
Am I the only 1 that begrudges nookie on non O days? Is that really bad?

Definately put me down as obsessive - I check my O dates online every few days, and try really hard to get nookie at the right day!

Thank you to everyone who commented on my post, and who agrees long cycles suck - I didn't know there were so many of us!! Now I don't feel so alone! You guys rock.

:hugs: all round....


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps :wave:
just checking in and bumping the thread really.
How's everyone doing?

:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome Deb, Aclio and WelshRose to the fold... thanks for starting over with us and lots and lots of sticky :dust: to ALL of US

*@Debgreasby * sorry the :witch: got you this month, she's awful  your cycle seems really short24 days?

*@Aclio * youve now entered into the world of POAS and not saying good morning to your DH before paying homage to your LWF(Little White Friend) its dreadful but we cant help it so we do it :flower: FX for you thoughhope you dont get to meet the :witch: at all this month

*@Welsh Rose*  thanks for saying hellowow!!! O day! I dont need to tell you to make THE MOST of it and leave NO stone unturned :winkwink:

*@Fluffyblue*  looks like we have very similar cycles. Im not OPKing as I only use the CbFM but it still says low on CD14 and Im getting all sorts of different CMs and its annoying but Im due to O within the next couple of days or so....FX

*@Manchester1 * the obsessers list is growing dramatically I love it seeing as its all I can think about! :winkwink:

*@JennsPhoto*  well done for being a freefallertakes bounts of discipline. How long have you been on the clomid? 

*@Babymom3 * from the looks of things, :af: should def be staying well and truely away this month FX for you hun :hugs:

*@CJane*  welcome back hunwhere did OH take you then? Poor lad, probably trying to have a conceptionmoon :rofl: at the whole nookie on non O days :rofl: I know what you mean but when I start to feel that way, I realise more and more just how much of an obsesser I am :rofl: Its terrible but I guess until we get what we want i.e. :bfp: :bfp: well prob keep feeling that way youre not alone though :hugs:

*So present list:

Debgreasby - CD2 (obsessing)

Ukmum  CD5 (obsessing)
Cbah&co  CD5 (obsessing)
Mommie2Be08  CD5 (obsessing)
41zipster  CD5 (obsessing)

Mama4 - CD6 (obsessing)

Wishful8687  CD7 (freefalling)
Livbaybee1  CD7 (obsessing)
ACLIO - CD7 (obsessing)

Tass  CD8 (freefalling)
Angelmommy  CD8 (obsessing)
Pinkandfluffy  CD8 (obsessing)
Susan_1981 - CD8 (???)

~Hope  CD9 (???)
Missy123 - CD9 (???)
JennsPhoto - CD9 (freefalling)

JrBear  CD10 (freefalling)

Manchester1 - CD11 (???)

nickyb6969  CD12 (freefalling)
Puppymom32  CD12 (obsessing)
CJane  CD12 (obsessing)
Soon2bwifey - CD12 (obsessing)

Bingo  CD13 (obsessing)
Babymom3  CD13 (obsessing)

Twinmad  CD14 (obsessing)
Lizzie_Moon - CD14 (obsessing)

Fluffyblue  CD15 (obsessing)
Kevbaby27  CD15 (obsessing)

WelshRose  CD17 (obsessing)

Drazic  CD18 (obsessing)
Tudor Rose  CD18 (obsessing)

claire911  CD19 (freesessing)

gina8177 - CD20 (obsessing)
jerseyshoregirl - CD20 (obsessing)


  TO EVERYONE

   

*


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Twinmad :hugs:
Bless you for keeping track of everyone and this updated...must take some doing.
Thank-you for the welcome hun:hugs:

Hope that monitor gives you your peak real soon.....let the tww commence:winkwink:

As for leaving no stone unturned....we tried!:winkwink:

Heaps of :dust: to you hun:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> Hey Twinmad :hugs:
> Bless you for keeping track of everyone and this updated...must take some doing.
> Thank-you for the welcome hun:hugs:
> 
> Hope that monitor gives you your peak real soon.....let the tww commence:winkwink:
> 
> As for leaving no stone unturned....we tried!:winkwink:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: to you hun:hugs:


Thanks babes, I pray u get the :bfp: come 24th... Wow! The dreaded and most wanted 2ww... I can't wait to get there and yet after Oing, the 2ww never seems to come to an end. :nope: There's no pleasing some.... I hate it when :af: shows up, so I can't wait for her stay to come to an end. Then i'm anxiously waiting to O and the 2ww, and then I can't wait to POAS :rofl:

Testing on the 24th....:bfp: :bfp: your way hun, try not to POAS too early though...let us know how you're getting on with regards to early symptoms, etc :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I actually think the tww is the easier part babe....at least you can do no more by that point. I hate the wait to ovulate!....So c'mon Twinmad's fm she needs her peak and I need company in the tww!:rofl::hugs:
The 24th is acually when :witch: is due hun. I'm gonna try SOOO hard this month not to test before.....Keep me away from the bathroom cupboard girls....my self-discipline alone is not enough:dohh::rofl:

I know the lovely Drazic<3 is in the tww with me......anyone else?

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend....:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Stay away from the bathroom cupboard WelshRose :rofl:

I think TudorRose, Gina8177 and Jerseyshoregirl should be on 2ww within the next few days so come on gals... WelshRose needs your support :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Definately girls....we can guard one anothers bathroom cupboard cyber keys!:rofl:

Just noticed your lil furbaby's ticker hun, I've got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy that's 16wks on monday....How's it all going?


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say hello & hope we are all doing well. I'm still freefalling (really want to see if it makes a difference this month)!

FXD for us all & dust all round xx


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> Just noticed your lil furbaby's ticker hun, I've got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy that's 16wks on monday....How's it all going?

Yeah my lovely lab is such a darling. He's keeping my mind of the whole TTC thing and he's being a sweetheart. He had his second set of jabs this weekend so he's quite down today :nope:



Tass said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello & hope we are all doing well. I'm still freefalling (really want to see if it makes a difference this month)!
> 
> FXD for us all & dust all round xx


Tass, how u holding up? Glad to see you're maintaining the freefalling attitude...kudos


Ladies, i've geekily prepared a spreadsheet on https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Au7AWeF3fZ_odEtVV1lNeFZsdEdDd3dlWENZeEhsaVE&hl=en to track everyone's cycle so have a look... the dates highlighted are in terms of your cycle start dates and length of cycle so it may not be very accurate....let me know what you think

:dust: :dust: TO EVERYONE


----------



## MummyMagic

Hiya, can I join please? The witch arrived yesterday so I'm currently on CD 2, really keeping my fingers crossed for a June 10 baby! Baby dust for all the other ladies who the witch got this month too! xx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Tass....well done for freefalling! :dust: to you hun.

Welcome MummyMagic! Hope the glass of :wine: last night hit the spot hun:hugs: Are you going to be joining the obsessers or the free fallers this cycle....Heaps of :dust: hun:hugs:

Twinmad - aww bless your pooch:awww:
I just clicked on the spreadsheet link and just a page to create a google account came up hun ????


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies, im a footie widow this afternoon BUT i got a peak on my CBFM (5 days earlier than last month) plus positive OPK last nite and this morning so think im nearly n 2ww hopefully ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday !!! Might for the firstime get a longer LP than 9 days wahey !

Twin clicked on spreadsheet got same as Welsh Rose xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Congratulations on the peak reading and positive opk hun:dance:
I'm looking forward to having some company in the tww:hugs:

Heaps of super sticky:dust: coming your way :hugs:


----------



## texaswife2006

Hi ladies! The witch showed up last night :(. Can I be added for testing on October 12th?


----------



## CJane

My best friend got a BFP this morning!!!

I am so happy for her, and yet at the same time :cry: it just hurts so much.

I know she was trying as well, but only for a couple of months. I soo want to celebrate for her, and I am trying to, but it hurts that she got what I've wanted for so long.

Sorry to rant girls, it's just I knew you'd understand... How can I be so happy for her and yet so jealous at the same time? :shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

I'm the same Cjane, my sis is currently preg with her 2nd and she's only 20! Its hard to be happy when you're jealous, but I bet when you get your BFP there'll be a few jealous people, and thats ok! I'm sure she'll understand


----------



## CJane

Thank you, Lizzie Moon.

I can't begin to imagine how I'd feel if it were my sister, that must be very hard indeed. It's good to know others here understand, and you're right I'm sure that when we get our BFPs it will all feel okay again.


----------



## Twinmad

Afternoon ladies,

Welcome to mummymagic and texaswife2006, :af: is such an unwelcomed visitor and we ALL hate her :hugs: Hope this cycle is our lucky one FX

WelshRose and Fluffyblue, the link is correct. I think i've sorted the link out now so check it out on 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tKUWYMxVltGCwweXCYxHliQ&output=html (Aclio, I haven't got any shadings for you cos I don't know how long your cycle is so let me know as soon as you have an estimate and i'll update the spreadsheet)

I'll try to keep it updated.... I need to know if you ladies with "?" are obsessers or freefallers for the spreadsheet


@CJane and Lizzie, I completely understand and i'm with you ladies on that...i'm forever planning baby showers for my girlfriends and all I want is for mine to be organised too :cry: 


:dust: :dust:


----------



## JennsPhoto

Twinmad said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Welcome to mummymagic and texaswife2006, :af: is such an unwelcomed visitor and we ALL hate her :hugs: Hope this cycle is our lucky one FX
> 
> WelshRose and Fluffyblue, the link is correct. I think i've sorted the link out now so check it out on
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tKUWYMxVltGCwweXCYxHliQ&output=html
> 
> I'll try to keep it updated.... I need to know if you ladies with "?" are obsessers or freefallers for the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> @CJane and Lizzie, I completely understand and i'm with you ladies on that...i'm forever planning baby showers for my girlfriends and all I want is for mine to be organised too :cry:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Oh I LOVE this! Thank you so much!! =)


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose and Fluffyblue, the link is correct. I think i've sorted the link out now so check it out on
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tKUWYMxVltGCwweXCYxHliQ&output=html (Aclio, I haven't got any shadings for you cos I don't know how long your cycle is so let me know as soon as you have an estimate and i'll update the spreadsheet)
> 
> I'll try to keep it updated.... I need to know if you ladies with "?" are obsessers or freefallers for the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:


:rofl::hugs: Wow that is very impressive hun!:hugs:

Lets hope all the red cells turn into :bfp:s


----------



## Twinmad

@WelshRose - FX for all of us 

Thanks Jenns.... i'm clearly obsessive and not just for myself :rofl:

:dust: TO ALL


----------



## CJane

Twinmad said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Welcome to mummymagic and texaswife2006, :af: is such an unwelcomed visitor and we ALL hate her :hugs: Hope this cycle is our lucky one FX
> 
> WelshRose and Fluffyblue, the link is correct. I think i've sorted the link out now so check it out on
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tKUWYMxVltGCwweXCYxHliQ&output=html (Aclio, I haven't got any shadings for you cos I don't know how long your cycle is so let me know as soon as you have an estimate and i'll update the spreadsheet)
> 
> I'll try to keep it updated.... I need to know if you ladies with "?" are obsessers or freefallers for the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> @CJane and Lizzie, I completely understand and i'm with you ladies on that...i'm forever planning baby showers for my girlfriends and all I want is for mine to be organised too :cry:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:


Wow, this spreadsheet is amazing!! Thank you so much for putting this together, just looking at it so organized makes me feel hopeful... If you haven't checked it out yet girls, do!!

:dust: to us all this month, I pray.... :winkwink:


----------



## Tass

Twinmad, the spreadsheet is fab, thank you so much for putting the time in for doing this!

Lets hope there are lots of BFP on there in the next few weeks!!

CJayne & Lizzy, I think it's only natural to feel that way, I'm one of the last few out of all my friends who hasn't had any little ones yet so I know how hard it is, try & be strong it'll be our turns soon!!

To stay true to the virtue of freefalling I'm now going to have a glass of wine & cook a roast chicken....really trying to keep this up!!

Dust to all xx


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks girlies,

It's part of my obsessive nature I guess :rofl: it actually kept me busy taking my mind off Oing.

Enjoy the glass of wine and roast chicken Tass.... i've not had a sip of alchohol this cycle :nope:

:dust: to ALL


----------



## jodie4805

Hello everyone.
I'm on CD19 & no sign of ovulating yet. I'm definitely obsessing.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Im on CD1 today a fresh start hoping this time i might have some luck!!!


----------



## Jefner

Hi Ladies! I'm currently on CD 16 and I O'd yesterday, so I'm officially in the 2ww. I'm trying not to obsess, but given that I used opks, softcups after bd, and started taking vitamin B-50, I'd say I'm obsessing just a bit, lol. Now that I'm in the 2ww though I'm going to try to not worry about it since there's nothing I can do about it anymore. I have short cycles (25 days), but I Od a bit later than normal so AF should be due Sept. 24/25. I'm going to try to make it to 14 or 15 dpo to test, but I suppose that will depend on how I feel I guess. I think I had a chemical last month, as I had the exact same symptoms I had with DD for five days, and then they just went away. If I get pg this cycle I'll be due June 2, which would be great since I'm a teacher. 

Looking forward to all our :bfp:s! GL and baby:dust: to all!!!


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Jefner
We ovulated on the same day:dance::hugs:....althou edd would be 5th June?
I'm going to try and be good and not test until the :witch: is due, like you on 24th.
Good luck honey....hopefully we won't drive ourselves or others :wacko: with symptom spotting.....Heaps of :dust: to you hun:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

jodie4805 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm on CD18 & no sign of ovulating yet. I'm definitely obsessing.

aww hang in there hun...hoping you can join us in the tww real soon...Lots of :dust: and luck.

@TCC#1Amanda: :hi: hun lots of :dust: for this coming cycle:hugs:


----------



## Jefner

Thanks, welshrose! My EDD calculations were based on 25 day cycles; I think a doc would probably say the 5th as well, since their EDD calculations are based on 28 day cycles. DD was born right on the doc's due date, so that's probably what I should go with!

Here's to hoping our 2ww goes by quickly!!! Baby:dust: to us both!!!!


----------



## jodie4805

WelshRose said:


> aww hang in there hun...hoping you can join us in the tww real soon...Lots of :dust: and luck.

Thank you. No luck with the OPK testing yet. Starting to think they don't work. Will have to wait & see.


----------



## LunaBean

Well I'm on CD14 and had ewcm earlier and freaked out thinking Id oved 5 days early! My ticker says I'll ov in 3 days, but I don't think I will until friday going by last month. I never thought Id be relieved to see a negative OPK lol!


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Jodie, Amanda and Jefner, welcome to the thread&#8230;. :dust: to you ladies

*@ Jodie*, hang in there sweetie&#8230;. Just keep a close eye on the other signs esp CM and who knows, O might just be round the corner :winkwink: (keep us posted on your progress)

*@Amanda,* cheers to your new start. I pray this is your LAST start :hugs: How&#8217;s your CbFM holding up? Bet you can&#8217;t wait to POAS

*@Jefner* &#8211; let the 2ww commence&#8230;.it&#8217;s hard to do nothing I&#8217;m sure but just hang in there :hugs: bright side, you&#8217;re not alone in the wait, you&#8217;ve got WelshRose to keep you out of your bathroom cupboards and preg test sticks :winkwink: 

*@Lizzie* &#8211; don&#8217;t panic hun, like I said, your cycle doesn&#8217;t seem to show O until the next few days so I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re fine :hugs: p.s. saw ur pics on the hubby pics thread, loving the hair colours&#8230;fieeerrceee 

I&#8217;ve posted the link to the spreadsheet on the first page ladies so please take a look and let me know if anything needs updating esp if I haven&#8217;t got your cycles shaded yet

I&#8217;m off to bed now&#8230;.all worn out from all the :sex: :sex: leading up to O day&#8230; I&#8217;m officially exhausted :winkwink:


:dust: :dust: to all


----------



## fluffyblue

Twin thats so fab - its so easy to read !


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> Im off to bed now.all worn out from all the :sex: :sex: leading up to O day Im officially exhausted :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to all

Sweetdreams hun:hugs:
I'm heading that way myself, hopefully catch everyone tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Bexx

May I add my name to the thread? Ovulated on the 11th, AF is due around the 24th. 

This is my first month trying, so probably won't be successful, but looking forward to testing nonetheless! :D


----------



## soon2 b wifey

aww crap wondering if epo furthered my ov date. i hope not my cycle is only 26 days if i dont ov today tomorrow(hoping) or the 15th im screwed. bumming.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Please put me down for Oct 12th :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

Please add me to Oct. 4th! Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## Jefner

Twin, that spreadsheet is sooooo cool! :thumbup: I can't wait to see how many :bfp: we get!

Baby :dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## nickyb6969

spread sheets fab hunni ....i dont know about any 1 else but this month is dragging for me lol :wacko: roll on the end of sep!!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I will be testing again around 13th October.


----------



## apple_20

sept 21st for me if i can hold out. not actively trying so dot know when i would have O'd fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

I hate Mondays :nope: countdown to the weekend all over again :cry:

Right! Welcome to Bexx, Lownthwaite and Bizybee...FX and :dust: to you ladies for :bfp: in October :hugs: :hugs:

I need cycle details for the spreadsheet from a few of you... so please let me know so I can update the spreadsheet :flower:

Thanks Jefner, Fluffyblue and nicky. The spreadsheet (we need a name/acronym for it ladies) makes it easier for us to keep track i think so enjoy :winkwink:...:FX all the red cells turn into :bfp:s

@soon2bewifey - so? what's the verdict? O'd yet? per TSS (The spreadsheet), you should O very soon so keep us posted

@nickyb6969 - hang in there hun, you'll O in a few days from the looks of things so just try to remain positive :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: to ALL


----------



## Twinmad

Oh no SarahMelissa, so sorry that you're here with us. I really believed September was your month :hugs: darling...

Welcome apple_20, :dust: to you


----------



## nickyb6969

morning hunni :flower: it says im due to O in the next 2 days but i think its been eariler this month......just felt different :wacko::wacko: we :sex: every other day so ???? we'll just av to wait and see good work on this thread hun and :dust: to all u ladies hoping for :bfp:'s xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmad

nickyb6969 said:


> morning hunni :flower: it says im due to O in the next 2 days but i think its been eariler this month......just felt different :wacko::wacko: we :sex: every other day so ???? we'll just av to wait and see good work on this thread hun and :dust: to all u ladies hoping for :bfp:'s xxxxxxxxx


FX hun... seeing as you BD'd :sex: every other day, i don't see any reason why :bfp: is not in the works for you so keep us posted on any signs or symptoms you're getting :flower:


----------



## nickyb6969

i will do :thumbup: trying to stay +ive :happydance: only time will tell :haha: xxxxx


----------



## dippyns

Add me on too.. I am on CD 10 Today..will be testing on oct 5th..free falling this month..have decided not to obsess..always get disappointed :cry:


----------



## Drazic<3

The spreadsheet is amazing! Thank you so much for putting me on there. :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Twinmad said:


> Oh no SarahMelissa, so sorry that you're here with us. I really believed September was your month :hugs: darling...
> 
> Welcome apple_20, :dust: to you

Thanks, i was hoping september would be my month too, the witch hasnt arrived yet, but my temp made a massive drop this morning so she will get me tomorrow.


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Can I join in? :witch: decided to visit this a.m. I will tentatively test on Oct. 14th-- that should be about 10 DPO for me. I might change my mind, we'll see. Hope this is my lucky month as we will be celebrating our 2nd wedding anniversary! Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Counting down the days until I can test next Monday....


----------



## MummyMagic

Hiya, could you put me down to test on 12th October instead of 10th please. Sorry I got my dates wrong! Lots of :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## WelshRose

Hey all! :wave:
Hope everyone is having an ok Monday.
Welcome to all the new ones on the thread, :dust: to you all and heaps of luck:hugs:

Jerseyshoregirl...bless you....how are your symptoms coming along....nicely I hope:winkwink:

I have to say there is nothing like someone getting their :bfp: that proves almost an irresistible temptation to go and poas.....
:trouble:WelshRose you are only 2dpo stay away from the bathroom cupboard!:trouble::haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Bexx

WelshRose said:


> :trouble:WelshRose you are only 2dpo stay away from the bathroom cupboard!:trouble::haha:

I'm only 3dpo. Doesn't the time go slow, feels like it's been at least a week lol.


----------



## WelshRose

Bexx said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> :trouble:WelshRose you are only 2dpo stay away from the bathroom cupboard!:trouble::haha:
> 
> I'm only 3dpo. Doesn't the time go slow, feels like it's been at least a week lol.Click to expand...

Definately babe!:rofl::hugs:
I get the feeling it's going to be a long one :dohh:

When are you testing? 

:dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies how are well today - im a little confused have had positive OPK 3 days running now !


----------



## WelshRose

fluffyblue said:


> Hi ladies how are well today - im a little confused have had positive OPK 3 days running now !

Awww bless you hun! 
Just had a peak at your chart and you had a nice drop this morning...Fx'd tomorrow they go skywards:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Bexx

WelshRose said:


> When are you testing?
> 
> :dust:

24th Sept for me! 

:dust:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> :trouble:WelshRose you are only 2dpo stay away from the bathroom cupboard!:trouble::haha:

Stay away from the cupboard, welsh rose!! You can do it!!! 

Hope everyone's having a good morning. I'm off to shower before DD wakes up.

:hug: and baby :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Bexx said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> When are you testing?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 24th Sept for me!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

:wohoo:....and me!:winkwink: Think Jefner might be as well?


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> :trouble:WelshRose you are only 2dpo stay away from the bathroom cupboard!:trouble::haha:
> 
> Stay away from the cupboard, welsh rose!! You can do it!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good morning. I'm off to shower before DD wakes up.
> 
> :hug: and baby :dust:Click to expand...

Aww Morning Hun:hugs:
We're ok, all tests are still in unopened packets! 
Are you testing on the 24th hun?


----------



## Jefner

I'll probably wait until the 25 or 26, just so I can say AF was late, if I make it that far. AF is never late, so if I'm not pg I probably won't even get so far as testing. The 24th would be 12 dpo, which is the length of my lp. When I got pg with DD I was 15 dpo when I tested and I got 2 lines before I even set the test on the sink. 

But then again, I have a bunch of cheapie test strips, so they may tempt me into testing earlier. I MUST resist the temptation to test too early!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

At long last SIL has gone into labour (1 week late) baby Charlie is on his way, im gonna be an auntie again wahey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Tiny bit green with envy but she 40 years old and its her third so a tiny bit of an inspiration as well xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Fluffy


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:
How's everyone doing tonight?

FlufflyBlue Congrats on soon becoming an Auntie again!:yipee:

Jefner: I would love to wait til AF is late hun but it's going to take more will power than I have:dohh: 

Hope everyone is ok and PMA is in abundance :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Please add me to test on the Oct 10th please. AF got me :cry:


----------



## CJane

Hey WelshRose - doing good thanks hun... bored at home so happily browsing on here for the eve while DH works.

FluffyBlue - huge congrats on being auntie again, and don't worry about being green, if we're honest we'd all have to admit to it too!! How can we not be? Wishing your SIL a safe and easy delivery now...

Let us know the details please? You know we're mad for any baby news!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Twinmad said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I hate Mondays :nope: countdown to the weekend all over again :cry:
> 
> Right! Welcome to Bexx, Lownthwaite and Bizybee...FX and :dust: to you ladies for :bfp: in October :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I need cycle details for the spreadsheet from a few of you... so please let me know so I can update the spreadsheet :flower:
> 
> Thanks Jefner, Fluffyblue and nicky. The spreadsheet (we need a name/acronym for it ladies) makes it easier for us to keep track i think so enjoy :winkwink:...:FX all the red cells turn into :bfp:s
> 
> @soon2bewifey - so? what's the verdict? O'd yet? per TSS (The spreadsheet), you should O very soon so keep us posted
> 
> @nickyb6969 - hang in there hun, you'll O in a few days from the looks of things so just try to remain positive :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to ALL

Hi Twinmad - what do you need to know? x


----------



## WelshRose

CJane said:


> Hey WelshRose - doing good thanks hun... bored at home so happily browsing on here for the eve while DH works.

That makes two of us hun....well actually hubby is here and watching road wars...:sleep::rofl: Been upto much today?

Csunshine013~Sorry the nasty ol:witch: got you hun:hugs: Hope you're ok and sending lots of :dust: for the coming cycle....in the name of PMA let the countdown to O begin:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## CJane

Yay for boredom...:sleep: 

Today was alright - back at school, 2nd week of term - but I only taught for the 1st 3 lessons then had free planning time... (aka free to use internet to read posts and daydream...)

How's about you? Busy day? Excting fun packed evening ahead?? :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:Maybe an exciting evening ahead....hoping for my crosshairs tomorrow on FF although I'm as certain as I can be that I ovulated on Saturday.....May still try and seduce the DH just incase they don't go on tomorrow:rofl:

As for the day pretty quiet really, I work part-time (Weds & Thurs) and since DS started reception this month....the peace and quiet thru the daytime is a bit of a novelty:laugh2:
I think the laptop is going to have to go under lock and key with the hpts otherwise I'm never going to get anything done!:rofl::dohh:

Where abouts are you in your cycle hun?


----------



## littlechicken

can you put me down for the 6th october please x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Littlechicken: Welcome and heaps of :dust: to you hun:hugs:

Well after a very restless night's :sleep: I got my crosshairs this morning:yipee:....Officially 3dpo today:dance:

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:


----------



## Vegas Mama

Can I get put down for the 12th? Really hoping for my :bfp: for my birthday!


----------



## WelshRose

Welcome Vegas Mama:hi:
That would be a fab b'day present hun....FX'd and heaps of :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Hey girlies,

I'm not a very happy bunny... CD16 and still showing low on CbFM :cry: it went from lows to peak last month on CD16 and CD17 so I don't know why it's still on low :nope:

Anyho! Welcome Csunshine013, littlechicken and VegasMama... heaps of :dust: to you ladies and FX for :bfp: :bfp: come testing day :flower:

@fluffyblue - big congratulations on being an aunty...hang in there darling, you'll get yours soon... how's your cycle coming along though? we have near similar cycles so please i need update

@lownthaite - just the length of cycle will do hun... how u holding up though :hugs:

@welshrose - you are a darling :winkwink:

Oh and now i've been asked to be a GodMother to DH's brother's little girl who is due to come home this weekend having been delivered at 24wks...bless, she was so tiny but such a fighter and i'm soooooo glad, she's made it this far so that's a bit of good news to get me going

How's everyone today? I've updated the first page and we now have 45 testers so FX we all get our :bfp: :bfp:.... off to update TSS (the spreadsheet) :flower:

Heaps of :dust: to all


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I'm not a very happy bunny... CD16 and still showing low on CbFM :cry: it went from lows to peak last month on CD16 and CD17 so I don't know why it's still on low :nope:
> 
> @welshrose - you are a darling :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and now i've been asked to be a GodMother to DH's brother's little girl who is due to come home this weekend having been delivered at 24wks...bless, she was so tiny but such a fighter and i'm soooooo glad, she's made it this far so that's a bit of good news to get me going
> 
> How's everyone today? I've updated the first page and we now have 45 testers so FX we all get our :bfp: :bfp:.... off to update TSS (the spreadsheet) :flower:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: to all

Hey Sweetheart,
thank-you and you are to:friends:
I've never used a monitor babe but I'm hoping that it soars past the top of the scale for you tomorrow:hugs:

I'm so glad that your lil neice is able to come home this weekend....brought a tear to my eye and a rush of remeberance emotions of when our Lil Pickle left NICU, he was born at 30wks and thankfully ok but still such an emotional and stressful time....lots of love to them:hugs:

Well at only 3dpo....this tww is proving rather boring, Drazic<3,Jefner, Bexx or Jerseyshoregirl....any excitement happening with you?


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Don't forget to try https://www.canyouseealine.com/index.cfm if you have any question about your line!


----------



## Bexx

Nothing exciting for me, unless you count gas, which I seem to have had tonnes of the last 3 days. Exciting isn't quite the word I'd use to describe it though. :D

Had a warm feeling in my lower belly for a couple of days. That's probably the gas too, but funny how you notice things you never did before you were TTC.

I'm off to visit my friend today who's expecting her first baby later this month. I'm usually a bit envious whenever I see her lol, but I'm also really excited for her too.


----------



## WelshRose

Hope you have a good afternoon with your friend hun:hugs:....It will be your time soon...hopefully our time on the 24th:winkwink::hugs:

I haven't had a gas problem but my (.)(.)s really hurt last night when I took my bra off.....trying not to read too much into it as I'm sure it's a signal my body gives me every month just to :tease:me!:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Bexx

My boobs hurt after I took my bra off too last night, but only for a second. They're usually a good indicator of imminent AF for me, along with cramping. 

I am quite moody today. Woke up feeling oddly happy, then hubby made a snappy comment and I was suddenly grumpy as heck. Not like me when I'm not near AF (though hubby will probably beg to differ lol).


----------



## WelshRose

Ahhh Men what do they know anyway:rofl:

Yeah I guess my boobs start to hurt within a couple of days of O and then continue to get worse until AF and then as if by magic...the :witch: arrives and they're ok again....I never noticed this before ttc:dohh:

:flasher:....Just to make you smile:rofl: Can't imagine needing this smiley for a convo so thought I'd let him make a random appearance:rofl:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies - I'm on cd9 and still showing low on my CBFM :( but I'm trying to stay positive and hoping for a high soon xx


----------



## loobi

hiya girls, can i join you?? i am on cd8..... i got pregnant earlier this year, and sadly my baby died at 17 weeks, we ttc last month for the firsttime, but AF got me , and am now over my 2nd natural period since d and c..... 

i wasted sooo many opk's last month, gonna try not to this time, ust try to keep to the knicker watching etc.... 

since losing my little baby boy., i am ust so obsessed with getting pregnant again, not to replace him, cos there is nothing on this eartht that could do that, i feel that part of mehas been stripped away and will never be the same again.... but having a notherbaby of my own is alli want ..... our eldest daughter is curently expecting, and whilst i amhappy for her and her dp, it hurts me inside so badly.... i am 40, and when i found out i was pg this year, it was a shock, but a nice one, and i knowi am knockign on a bit, but ttc is all i canthinkbout at the mo...

so...... here i am,,, hope you dont mind mejoining you all
loobs
xxxxx


----------



## Twinmad

loobi said:


> hiya girls, can i join you?? i am on cd8..... i got pregnant earlier this year, and sadly my baby died at 17 weeks, we ttc last month for the firsttime, but AF got me , and am now over my 2nd natural period since d and c.....
> 
> i wasted sooo many opk's last month, gonna try not to this time, ust try to keep to the knicker watching etc....
> 
> since losing my little baby boy., i am ust so obsessed with getting pregnant again, not to replace him, cos there is nothing on this eartht that could do that, i feel that part of mehas been stripped away and will never be the same again.... but having a notherbaby of my own is alli want ..... our eldest daughter is curently expecting, and whilst i amhappy for her and her dp, it hurts me inside so badly.... i am 40, and when i found out i was pg this year, it was a shock, but a nice one, and i knowi am knockign on a bit, but ttc is all i canthinkbout at the mo...
> 
> so...... here i am,,, hope you dont mind mejoining you all
> loobs
> xxxxx


Not at all loobi, welcome to the thread and so sorry to hear about your baby boy. :hugs: Heaps of :dust: to you and also Congrats on being a grandmommy to be :hugs:

We're here for each other so please feel at home on this thread :flower:

When do you think you'll want to test in October and how long are your cycles?


----------



## babymom3

I need some help ladies... Its been like 7 years since I was prego... I have had cramping on and off since the 11th, and CM is now a cloudy white. My boobs hurt sometimes and I am very sleepy.. I am due to test on the 27th if aunt flow doesnt get me... Any clue if I could be prego??? I hope that I am! 

Thanks and :dust::bfp:to all!!!


----------



## Twinmad

babymom3 said:


> I need some help ladies... Its been like 7 years since I was prego... I have had cramping on and off since the 11th, and CM is now a cloudy white. My boobs hurt sometimes and I am very sleepy.. I am due to test on the 27th if aunt flow doesnt get me... Any clue if I could be prego??? I hope that I am!
> 
> Thanks and :dust::bfp:to all!!!

Hey hun,

I think you may have only just O'd so FX in a few days you'll know if you're preg... FX for you :hugs:


----------



## loobi

twin mad.... well, my cycle is 33 days.... and i will be due my dreaded af visit oct 10...but i know a full week before af gets here that she is on the way, as i get really bad pains..... so as for testing, i am going to try not todrive myself demented this month... as soon as i start getting my pains i can save myself the wasted money of the tests..having said that, it didnt stop me last month... nice to be ina crowd in same boat.....i think i am easily going to become obsessed with getting pg.... i try not to, but its just all i can think about.... i wanted my baby so very much.....hope my heart wil mend one day

loobs
xxxxx


----------



## JLove84

CD1 on Sept. 8th.... put me down for testing on Oct. 4th please!:happydance: Good luck all!


----------



## JLove84

Oh, how do you edit the "I'm currently feeling" thing under your pictures?


----------



## Amos2009

babymom3 said:


> I need some help ladies... Its been like 7 years since I was prego... I have had cramping on and off since the 11th, and CM is now a cloudy white. My boobs hurt sometimes and I am very sleepy.. I am due to test on the 27th if aunt flow doesnt get me... Any clue if I could be prego??? I hope that I am!
> 
> Thanks and :dust::bfp:to all!!!

Babymom- we are in the same boat!! Is cloudy white CM an early sign??


----------



## babymom3

Amos2009 said:


> babymom3 said:
> 
> 
> I need some help ladies... Its been like 7 years since I was prego... I have had cramping on and off since the 11th, and CM is now a cloudy white. My boobs hurt sometimes and I am very sleepy.. I am due to test on the 27th if aunt flow doesnt get me... Any clue if I could be prego??? I hope that I am!
> 
> Thanks and :dust::bfp:to all!!!
> 
> Babymom- we are in the same boat!! Is cloudy white CM an early sign??[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to google it right now and see... LOLClick to expand...


----------



## Lownthwaite

Twinmad said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I'm not a very happy bunny... CD16 and still showing low on CbFM :cry: it went from lows to peak last month on CD16 and CD17 so I don't know why it's still on low :nope:
> 
> Anyho! Welcome Csunshine013, littlechicken and VegasMama... heaps of :dust: to you ladies and FX for :bfp: :bfp: come testing day :flower:
> 
> @fluffyblue - big congratulations on being an aunty...hang in there darling, you'll get yours soon... how's your cycle coming along though? we have near similar cycles so please i need update
> 
> @lownthaite - just the length of cycle will do hun... how u holding up though :hugs:
> 
> @welshrose - you are a darling :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and now i've been asked to be a GodMother to DH's brother's little girl who is due to come home this weekend having been delivered at 24wks...bless, she was so tiny but such a fighter and i'm soooooo glad, she's made it this far so that's a bit of good news to get me going
> 
> How's everyone today? I've updated the first page and we now have 45 testers so FX we all get our :bfp: :bfp:.... off to update TSS (the spreadsheet) :flower:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: to all

Hi twinmad! (i am a twin by the way! :winkwink:)

The :witch: arrived today as expected. As this is my 1st af since coming off contraception im not sure how my cycle will end up - but going off my dates before i started on it im going to say 28 days :thumbup: i hope this helps! 

Hopefully will be done by saturday as usual and can properly get down to TTC!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

loobi said:


> nice to be in a crowd in same boat.....i think i am easily going to become obsessed with getting pg.... i try not to, but its just all i can think about.... i wanted my baby so very much.....hope my heart will mend one day
> 
> loobs
> xxxxx

Awww Loobs, I can't send you a big enough :hugs: honey.
Mine were very early on, 6wks both times, and it still catches me now hun when I'm least expecting it. I'm just thankful that I've or should I say we have found some lovely ladies in this thread...we'll hold hands and get there together hun:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## amy.j

CD 6 FOR ME TODAY :D XX 

af finally came 5 months after 2nd m/c 

good luck all and me!!! xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Can you put me as testing for sept. 30th. Thanks twinmad!!!:thumbup:


Lots of :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Twinmad - can I join?

CD1 - 03/09/2009

currently CD 13 (15/09/2009)

normal cycle between 32 -42 days (Last one was 35 days so I will go with that!)

AF due 08/10/2009

Thanks hun

p.s Love the spread sheet :)


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Twin...can I join as well? AF is due Sept 25, but I am going to TRY and hold off testing til Oct 1, just to be on the safe side. So can you put me down for Sept 20? Hahaha....kidding- Oct 1 please?!!


----------



## puppymom32

Not feeling good only got to BD one day during fertile days. So bumbed because I knew I o'd on my good side too.


----------



## CJane

Hey NewYearNewMe - welcome to the thread.

Looking at your dates, it looks like we'll be :sex: and testing on the same days!! 

Glad to find a cyclebuddy, there aren't many of us around....


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Not feeling good only got to BD one day during fertile days. So bumbed because I knew I o'd on my good side too.

It only takes one time remember? FX'd for ya!!


----------



## bbmelo

Hi Twinmad,
Can you count me in too? 
i'm on CD03, AF due 10th October, TTC#1.
Lots of BFP's in September so here's hoping there'll b even more in October!


----------



## redsaz

Hi Twinmad
First time I've joined an official testers page.
Seem to be averaging CD30 these days so could you bob me down for 2nd October please. 
Cheers x


----------



## LunaBean

Had a positive opk today, think it was the first 'real' positive I've ever had, so fxed!!!


----------



## Jefner

Sheesh, I don't check in for a whole day and there's five new pages to go through! 

Congrats on your positive opk, Lizzie!! Here's to hoping you catch that eggie!!

Nothing exciting happening here. I was really gassy and bloated all day, which I suspect was due to the excess fiber I had between last night and lunch today. I eat double fiber bread, which is fine, but then I had a fiber one bar for breakfast and one as a bedtime snack last night. Fiber is good, that much fiber is painful!


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! The thread is growing fast... Welcome to JLove84, Amos2009, Amy.j, Pretty Sakura, NewYearNewMe, bbmelo and redsaz.... thanks for joining us and heaps of :dust: to you girlies

*@JLove84 *- have you figured out how to change your status now? If not, it's on the top right hand corner of the screen in a little box that says "Welcome JLove84"...simply click the status button and you'll get a scroll of options to choose from :hugs:

*@Amos2009 *- :winkwink: i've put you down for testing on the 1st but I have to say we won't hold it against you if you decide to POAS on the 25th but definitely stay away from the bathroom cupboards before then :winkwink:

*@Lownthaite *- OMG! you're a twin!! Wow!!! My DH has 3 sets of twin siblings and his dad is a twin :nope: I want twins soooooo badly hence the name :winkwink: Thanks for the cycle details, TSS has been updated... FX for your :bfp: come 13th :flower:

*@Amy.j *- sorry to hear about you MCs hun - hear wishing you lots of sticky beans your way :hugs: When do you plan to test?

*@NewYearNewMe* - Thanks hun.... you're on TSS now so go hunt for your cycle buddies :winkwink:

*@puppymom32* - sweetheart, it only takes one little :spermy: remember? So don't give up quite yet hun :hugs:

*@bbmelo* - FX we all get our desire :bfp: hun :hugs:

*@redsaz* - thanks for joining us hun and I hope this will be your first AND last time :flower:

*@lizzie_moon *- I told you there was nothing to worry about hun.... :thumbup: so when is your donor visiting? I don't need to tell you to make the MOST of it :winkwink: FX for you two :hugs:

*@Jefner *- :haha::haha: hope you're feeling better now... any other early symptoms yet?


HEAPS OF :dust: TO EVERYONE


----------



## Twinmad

:nope: :cry: :nope: :cry: I'm on CD17 and still showing Low on CbFM... i've ordered a BBT and a saliva testing kit to make sure all is well plus i'm going to start my DH and I on FertilAid... any of you ladies tried it?

Why am I NOT O'ing :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Lover

Can I join pleeease? 

AF is due on 23rd or 24th so I'll be testing on the 25th hopefully :happydance:

I've been off the pill since Feb 09 and we're TTC #1 :baby:


----------



## Lindyloo

Hi, can i join please? Not knowing when or if I would ovulate I havent been able to join earlier... I O'd on the 13th so please can you add me in for testing on 27th Sept?

Thank you :)


----------



## Dobbo

Can you put me down for the 9th please? AF has been a bit all over the place the last couple of months but hopefully it won't have appeared at all by the 9th and I'll be testing!

This is my first month temping and OPK'ing so fingers crossed it helps! Even though hubby thinks I'm crazy peeing in a cup every day!

:kiss:


----------



## serendippy

Hello everyone!!

Im cd5 of 2nd cycle trying for #1...AF due 9th as well so can u add me to the list.

Good luck to everyone and heres hoping xxxx


----------



## Aster

Hiya! :wave:

Can i join too? I am CD 11 and after reading through this thread have realised that I need to get to it!! :sex: I didn't realise you were most fertile 5 days before OV'ing!!! :nope::shock: 
I am due AF around the 2nd/3rd which is when i will be babysitting/housesitting for my best friend!:wacko: So if i do get my BFP I will be celebrating with a 2 year old! 
I am TTC #1 and this is my 2nd cycle of just doing it naturally! (gave up on the OPK after the first one and if I temp my hubby will seriously think I am a nutter!!)

Anyhoo, if you want any more info about me you can read my journal! 

lol Aster xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies, how are we all?
I'm bored, and have been comfort eating too much. Though still getting in salads and veggies to keep 'potential baba' healthy as can be. End of the cycle is interesing, as is O time, the rest is BORING AND STRESSFUL!
Grrr, grumpy!
:hugs: :dust:


----------



## donna82

Can I be added too please? I am on cycle day 14 I will be testing on 5th October to be sure!!!


----------



## jess_smurf

i will be testing on 10 october OH birthday but i will be having a may baby and will have section at 38weeks if we catch this time and will just be on 31 st may at latest FX for us all x x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Twinmad - yeah im a twin. My sister and i are non-identical though. We were born 3 months early as my mum developed pre-eclampsia and all 3 of us would of died if she didn't have an emergency c section. :cry:

We were delivered and 4 months in hospital, 9 blood transfusions, two cars stolen from the hospital car park and lots of dolls clothes later we are both fine!! :happydance: A LOT bigger now we are 24!!!

Why do you want twins so much?? :winkwink::happydance: x


----------



## Kailm

Hi! wondering if i could be added too!? only 2nd month of trying, plenty of BDing but not feeling very positive this month though, anyway AF due 28th sept, so will be testing then if it doesn't arrive! Thanks and FX'd for everyone!


----------



## WelshRose

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girlies, how are we all?
> I'm bored, and have been comfort eating too much. Though still getting in salads and veggies to keep 'potential baba' healthy as can be. End of the cycle is interesing, as is O time, the rest is BORING AND STRESSFUL!
> Grrr, grumpy!
> :hugs: :dust:

Hey Sweets:hugs:
Couldn't agree more today hun:dohh:
Had a nice rise in temp this morning but an uneventful day otherwise. 

Anyone else done anything exciting today or had any symptoms, crosshairs, +opks etc?

Big :hi: to all the people that have joined since I was last on....this thread is growing sooo fast (know what you mean Jefner:dohh::rofl:)....Heaps of :dust: to you all


----------



## AshleyNichole

i will be testing sept 29


----------



## WelshRose

:wave:Morning Peeps,
Just rescuing the thread!:dohh:....Can't be having it on the second page:nope::rofl:

How are we all today? Hope everyone has a good day:hugs::dust:


----------



## sonyabazonya

cd 3, can you put me up for OCT. 9??? Good luck to everyone, may there only be BFP's this month!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## moggymay

Hi, may I be added? Testing on 23 September, we are trying for no 2 and on first cycle with CBFM. Constantly peeing at the mo and hoping it is a good sign. So hard to resist POAS but guess at least whilst no AF I still can hope for this month...
:dust:


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! I'm out for one evening and the thread's expanded.... I love it!!!

Welcome to Lover, Lindyloo, Dobbo, serendippy, Asta, donna82, jess_smurf, kailm, ashleynichole, sonyabazonya and moggymay. Heaps of :dust: to you ladies and FX for :bfp:s come the end of this cycle.

@WelshRose - how u holding up sweetie, thanks for rescuing the thread from the dreaded second page :winkwink:

@Lindyloo - Congrats on Oing, here's :wine: to 2ww

@Dobbo - FX for your :bfp: hun and don't worry DH will come round when he sees it was all worth it :hugs:

@Asta - FX for you hun and hope the 2 year old brings you luck with the :bfp:

@jess_smurf - I hope you an OH get a nice :baby: birthday surprise

@kailm - FX for you that all the BDing :sex: pays of hun

I'll update TSS and the front page ASAP

Heaps of :dust: TO ALL


----------



## Twinmad

Lownthwaite said:


> Hi Twinmad - yeah im a twin. My sister and i are non-identical though. We were born 3 months early as my mum developed pre-eclampsia and all 3 of us would of died if she didn't have an emergency c section. :cry:
> 
> We were delivered and 4 months in hospital, 9 blood transfusions, two cars stolen from the hospital car park and lots of dolls clothes later we are both fine!! :happydance: A LOT bigger now we are 24!!!
> 
> Why do you want twins so much?? :winkwink::happydance: x

Wow!!! what an ordeal... great you're still here with us though.

Dolls clothes :haha: I love it... why didn't I think of that when my niece was delivered at 24 wks... I was going crazy in Mothercare to find premmy clothes for a 1.1kg baby.... wasn't funny 

As to the reason i'm twin mad? I'm fascinated by them and at the same time surrounded by them so I really want one of my own (or should I say two :winkwink:)


----------



## fish girl

Put me down for testing on the 29th.....Fingers crossed to us all....


----------



## Twinmad

fish girl said:


> Put me down for testing on the 29th.....Fingers crossed to us all....

Hi fish girl, welcome to the thread... first page updated... Heaps of :dust: to you


----------



## loobi

twinmad.. the spreadsheet is briliant, arent you good to us all....

had a few bad days , i am not coping very well with the loss of my little man, i know they say time heals..... 

hope everyone is well.... i am cd 10 now.... gosh its going so slowly this time.... mind you, lots of bding gong on here... it always does anyway.... so i am really hoping we hit the jackpot this month...my age is against me i guess.... so may hae to keep going for awhile before we get lucky.... i take solace in the fact that i was pregnant quite recently, so hopefully it wont take that long, we werent trying though when we fell before, soi have not idea how we managed it... haha

will keep going anyway, at the mo, i feel alot more relaxed about it than i did last month... 

lotsa love all round

loobs


----------



## Twinmad

loobi said:


> twinmad.. the spreadsheet is briliant, arent you good to us all....
> 
> had a few bad days , i am not coping very well with the loss of my little man, i know they say time heals.....
> 
> hope everyone is well.... i am cd 10 now.... gosh its going so slowly this time.... mind you, lots of bding gong on here... it always does anyway.... so i am really hoping we hit the jackpot this month...my age is against me i guess.... so may hae to keep going for awhile before we get lucky.... i take solace in the fact that i was pregnant quite recently, so hopefully it wont take that long, we werent trying though when we fell before, soi have not idea how we managed it... haha
> 
> will keep going anyway, at the mo, i feel alot more relaxed about it than i did last month...
> 
> lotsa love all round
> 
> loobs

Hey babe,

They wouldn't say time heals if it didn't so take heart hun :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you this month.... I feel like i'm out of the running bcos it's CD18 and I still haven't O'd :nope: :cry: and AF is due in 11 days... come to think of it... do you get AF if you haven't O'd? sounds like a dumb question right? I need truck load of help girlies :cry:


----------



## BroodyBecks

Hi girls,

Im on CD1 today, Used my CBFM for the first time today............come on high and peak....I cant wait to get going!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello 

I am on cd 6. I will be testing October 10th...hopefully O'ing on next sat on the 26th.... Fingers crossed for us all...pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee let this be my month!!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello..I'm new here..I was in the May group..I thought i'll have a May baby..But :witch: Came..I'm CD1 today. Yes I use to be a obessed with my TTC, but since i see it make me more dispointed month by month. I'm going to see what happends..

But i'll let you know in the days ahead on when i'm going to test.


----------



## Bexx

Had a bit of news that worried me this morning - turns out I have bacterial vaginosis and the GP has prescribed me a week's course of metronidazole. I'm really not sure if I should take them, I'm thinking of waiting to see if AF arrives first. 

So now I'm half-hoping I'm pregnant and half-hoping I'm not so I can take the meds. I'm really not keen on taking them during 1st trimester even if the doc does say it's OK. Bought myself two weeks supply of probiotic drinks and three tubs of natural youghurt, maybe I can get it to sort itself out before AF is due.

Yesterday I felt some sharp twinges on my right side and I'm also noticing my belly feels warm on the inside on and off throughout the day. Probably nothing, but I don't ever remember feeling anything like that before.

And my ebay pg tests arrived yesterday. I know it's way to early too test, but I thought I'd see if they worked (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ;) ) It came back negative of course. Still, I've got them at the ready for when the time is right. :D


----------



## Amyre

Could I be added please? Testing October 9th.


----------



## loobi

twinmad... i am not sure if you will get af if you dont ovulate..

after a m/c in 2002 i didnt get af at all, until i got bfp four months later.... so i suppose the jury is out on that one... when iw as younger, i had a touch of pcos and i didnt ovulate regularly so i didnt get af more than once evry three months which is when the dr said i must only be ovulating every three months.... 


so going by what she said, i guess no....
but i never got a Pos opk last month but did get af... ...its a dodgy one alrite....

didnt really help you there at all did i?? haha ... waffling away here again amn't i???

will leave now feeling embarrassed hahahaha

loobs
xxxxxx


----------



## JennsPhoto

Twinmad said:


> loobi said:
> 
> 
> twinmad.. the spreadsheet is briliant, arent you good to us all....
> 
> had a few bad days , i am not coping very well with the loss of my little man, i know they say time heals.....
> 
> hope everyone is well.... i am cd 10 now.... gosh its going so slowly this time.... mind you, lots of bding gong on here... it always does anyway.... so i am really hoping we hit the jackpot this month...my age is against me i guess.... so may hae to keep going for awhile before we get lucky.... i take solace in the fact that i was pregnant quite recently, so hopefully it wont take that long, we werent trying though when we fell before, soi have not idea how we managed it... haha
> 
> will keep going anyway, at the mo, i feel alot more relaxed about it than i did last month...
> 
> lotsa love all round
> 
> loobs
> 
> Hey babe,
> 
> They wouldn't say time heals if it didn't so take heart hun :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you this month.... I feel like i'm out of the running bcos it's CD18 and I still haven't O'd :nope: :cry: and AF is due in 11 days... come to think of it... do you get AF if you haven't O'd? sounds like a dumb question right? I need truck load of help girlies :cry:Click to expand...

Yes twinmad, you will get AF even if you don't ovulate, it would be an anovulatory cycle (Non ovulating).


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> @WelshRose - how u holding up sweetie, thanks for rescuing the thread from the dreaded second page :winkwink:

Hey Sweets:hugs:....No Probs:winkwink:
I'm doing ok hun, not to much in the way of symptoms really....visited the loo a bit more today, increased cm and had a tiny amount of very light pink coloured creamy cm...sure it's too early for implantation thou. Boobs are tender but they usually are post O. Oooh almost forgot my nose bled a little when I blew it this morning...don't usually get that...maybe nothing but hope it's something:winkwink:

I know you posted that your monitor hasn't given you a peak reading but have you had any other signs of O? Is it possible that you had a really short surge that has been missed by your test sticks? Just an idea babe:idea:

Hope everyone has had a good day:hugs::dust:


----------



## Mrs M.

heelo can you add me for testing on the 25th ta!


----------



## Wobin

Can I be put down for 30th Sept please :)


----------



## Jefner

Hey Ladies!

Not much going on here. I'm only 5 dpo, so I guess there really shouldn't be yet. With DD I didn't start feeling any symptoms until 10 dpo, so I'm not expecting anything yet. I'm done with school for the week so I'm just going to relax and take it easy this weekend. Apparently Alex didn't nap at daycare today, so I think we're settling in for a lazy night of lounging in front of the tv.

:hug:


----------



## Pinkster21

Hiya, can you put me down for the 13th please?


----------



## WelshRose

Morning:wave:

Welcome to Amyre, Mrs M., Wobin & Pinkster21.....heaps of :dust: for you girls and hopes that it will be your lucky cycle:hugs:

@Bexx, aww bless you hun, definately think you're right to try the probiotic drinks and natural yogurt first rather than the antibiotics. Hope it all clears up quickly for you:hugs:

@Jefner, :yipee: for lazy nights infront of the tv :winkwink: You sound as cool as a cucumber babe in this tww:coolio:....I admire you being able to not obssess over every little thing=D&gt;:rofl:

@Twinmad, How's that monitor behaving this morning sweets? :hugs:

@JennsPhoto, I see from the amazing ss that you're fast approaching the tww hunni:yipee:....Go Lil:spermy: Go!.....Catch Miss Eggy!:hugs:

And me, I'm celebrating another ickle rise on the chart (feel free to take a peek:hugs:) but more importantly.....no work today:happydance::rofl: Another day on BnB....Ooops I mean housework and chores DH:rofl:

Hope everyone has a Fab friday :hugs:


----------



## hopebaby3

I'm on Day 10. Didn't use OPK or charting..just gonna :sex: everyday until monday. Need Hubby to rest for a day :laugh2: and continue until thurs.

The thing is i'm not even sure if i O. So i will just try my luck.

Testing on the 5th Oct. Might test early.


----------



## bbhopes

I will be testing on the 12th. Lots of :dust: everyone.


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome BroodyBecks, MrsLQ, Dipar_Butt3, Amyre, Mrs M., Wobin, Pinkster21, hopebaby3 and bbhopes..... heaps of :dust: to you all and thanks for joining us in this lucky thread FX :hugs:

@BroodyBecks - roll on the highs and peaks on your CbFM hun.... keep us updated on how you're getting on :hugs: 

@MrsLQ - FX it'll be your month this month hun :hugs: 

TSS and Front page of the thread will be updated ASAP... pls let me know if i've missed something :kiss:

HEAPS OF :dust: TO ALL


----------



## Twinmad

Bexx said:


> Had a bit of news that worried me this morning - turns out I have bacterial vaginosis and the GP has prescribed me a week's course of metronidazole. I'm really not sure if I should take them, I'm thinking of waiting to see if AF arrives first.
> 
> So now I'm half-hoping I'm pregnant and half-hoping I'm not so I can take the meds. I'm really not keen on taking them during 1st trimester even if the doc does say it's OK. Bought myself two weeks supply of probiotic drinks and three tubs of natural youghurt, maybe I can get it to sort itself out before AF is due.
> 
> Yesterday I felt some sharp twinges on my right side and I'm also noticing my belly feels warm on the inside on and off throughout the day. Probably nothing, but I don't ever remember feeling anything like that before.
> 
> And my ebay pg tests arrived yesterday. I know it's way to early too test, but I thought I'd see if they worked (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ;) ) It came back negative of course. Still, I've got them at the ready for when the time is right. :D

Oh no! sweetie, sorry to hear that... FX it sorts itself out with the probiotics. I had it years ago and i was told it was probably caused by my constant douching but i obviously didn't listen.... most importantly, try to figure out how you got it and STOP doing it :hugs:

Also hun, excuse or not.... STOP POAS :growlmad:


----------



## Twinmad

JennsPhoto said:


> Yes twinmad, you will get AF even if you don't ovulate, it would be an anovulatory cycle (Non ovulating).

Oh dear, I hope not :cry: I want to O :cry: :cry: :cry: it's now CD18 and still showing Low :cry:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> @WelshRose - how u holding up sweetie, thanks for rescuing the thread from the dreaded second page :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Hey Sweets:hugs:....No Probs:winkwink:
> I'm doing ok hun, not to much in the way of symptoms really....visited the loo a bit more today, increased cm and had a tiny amount of very light pink coloured creamy cm...sure it's too early for implantation thou. Boobs are tender but they usually are post O. Oooh almost forgot my nose bled a little when I blew it this morning...don't usually get that...maybe nothing but hope it's something:winkwink:
> 
> I know you posted that your monitor hasn't given you a peak reading but have you had any other signs of O? Is it possible that you had a really short surge that has been missed by your test sticks? Just an idea babe:idea:
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day:hugs::dust:Click to expand...

Hey hun,
I hope you're right about the short surge :growlmad:..... Your symptoms look promising dearie, and any symptom is worth noting cos you never know so FX for you.... the 2ww will soon be over hun :hugs: 

p.s. STAY AWAY from the bathroom cabinets :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> @WelshRose - how u holding up sweetie, thanks for rescuing the thread from the dreaded second page :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Hey Sweets:hugs:....No Probs:winkwink:
> I'm doing ok hun, not to much in the way of symptoms really....visited the loo a bit more today, increased cm and had a tiny amount of very light pink coloured creamy cm...sure it's too early for implantation thou. Boobs are tender but they usually are post O. Oooh almost forgot my nose bled a little when I blew it this morning...don't usually get that...maybe nothing but hope it's something:winkwink:
> 
> I know you posted that your monitor hasn't given you a peak reading but have you had any other signs of O? Is it possible that you had a really short surge that has been missed by your test sticks? Just an idea babe:idea:
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day:hugs::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun,
> I hope you're right about the short surge :growlmad:..... Your symptoms look promising dearie, and any symptom is worth noting cos you never know so FX for you.... the 2ww will soon be over hun :hugs:
> 
> p.s. STAY AWAY from the bathroom cabinets :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:...I've just bought two more tesco ones....so there are 3 tesco ones, 1ic and 1 cb digi in there now....feeling :bodyb: today thou so they're safe:rofl:

I hope I'm right to babe about the short surge...have you ever been tempted to track your bbt?....I've got everything crossed for you sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:...I've just bought two more tesco ones....so there are 3 tesco ones, 1ic and 1 cb digi in there now....feeling :bodyb: today thou so they're safe:rofl:
> 
> I hope I'm right to babe about the short surge...have you ever been tempted to track your bbt?....I've got everything crossed for you sweetie:hugs:

Wow!!! That is a lot of tests :haha:

I got d digital bbt yesterday and i've only done two temps so far... yesterday it was 37.17 and today it's 37.08... I have NO idea what to read into that so i'm not going to even bother... :nope:


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:...I've just bought two more tesco ones....so there are 3 tesco ones, 1ic and 1 cb digi in there now....feeling :bodyb: today thou so they're safe:rofl:
> 
> I hope I'm right to babe about the short surge...have you ever been tempted to track your bbt?....I've got everything crossed for you sweetie:hugs:
> 
> Wow!!! That is a lot of tests :haha:
> 
> I got d digital bbt yesterday and i've only done two temps so far... yesterday it was 37.17 and today it's 37.08... I have NO idea what to read into that so i'm not going to even bother... :nope:Click to expand...

It's going to be difficult hun this month because you've got nothing to compare it to, and obviously I hope there is no next month for you:hugs: Everybody's temps vary so much, I've never even had a temp higher than 36.90 even after O. Are you using FF? Could you look in the chart gallery and put pre-O temps as its key to look for and see if many come up with temps above 37.00.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> @Jefner, :yipee: for lazy nights infront of the tv :winkwink: You sound as cool as a cucumber babe in this tww:coolio:....I admire you being able to not obssess over every little thing=D&gt;:rofl:

I think it's a lot easier now that I'm back in school. I'm much busier than I was last cycle, so I don't have time to obsess! Although last night, after one of my million trips to the bathroom, I noticed some pulling behind my bellybutton. I had it last cycle too (I think I had a chemical last month) but I don't know if it means anything. Anyone else ever had this?


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> @Jefner, :yipee: for lazy nights infront of the tv :winkwink: You sound as cool as a cucumber babe in this tww:coolio:....I admire you being able to not obssess over every little thing=D&gt;:rofl:
> 
> I think it's a lot easier now that I'm back in school. I'm much busier than I was last cycle, so I don't have time to obsess! Although last night, after one of my million trips to the bathroom, I noticed some pulling behind my bellybutton. I had it last cycle too (I think I had a chemical last month) but I don't know if it means anything. Anyone else ever had this?Click to expand...

Hey Sweets:hugs:
"Million trips to the bathroom"......I'm liking the sound of that:haha::winkwink:

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I think we have the first couple of :bfp:s to add to the list Twinmad.....
I noticed it on the Huge Sept thread...
I don't want to spill the beans for them but Mega Huge Congrats Girls!:happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening ladies not been around for a couple of days been domestic nightmare here ! Probs with my son and husband so had to deal with it !! 

Im currently on CD20 ovulation confirmed by temps I think (feel free to click below) so hopefully now 4dpo and in my first correct 2ww thanks to my vit B100 ! I ovulated 4 days early.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww hey Fluffyblue:hugs:
Congratulations on ovulating 4 days early:yipee:....and welcome to the tww:yipee:
Your chart is looking good to.....FX'd it's a lucky one:hugs:
Hope all is ok now with DS and DH:hugs:

Heaps of :dust: to you sweetie


----------



## Twinmad

Wow! Our first set of :bfp: s.... Congrats to jerseyshoregirl and Tudor Rose.... really excited for you ladies....


----------



## Twinmad

fluffyblue said:


> Evening ladies not been around for a couple of days been domestic nightmare here ! Probs with my son and husband so had to deal with it !!
> 
> Im currently on CD20 ovulation confirmed by temps I think (feel free to click below) so hopefully now 4dpo and in my first correct 2ww thanks to my vit B100 ! I ovulated 4 days early.

Hey hun,

Congrats on Oing.... :nope: we were supposed to be cycle buddies and I still haven't O'd :cry:

I read about ur naughty 16 year old sweetie.... take heart, it's just a phase and he'll grow out of it soon FX. DH needs a bullocking though, but don't do it, cos it won't help matters cos they always think they're in the right.... just bite the bullet for now, and deal with him when he thinks all is calm again, he'll be easier to get through to then... :hugs: for you hun

Hurray for the 2ww.... your chart looks promising so i'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that the temps stay high come test day :dust:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> I think we have the first couple of :bfp:s to add to the list Twinmad.....
> I noticed it on the Huge Sept thread...
> I don't want to spill the beans for them but Mega Huge Congrats Girls!:happydance:


Good looking out darling... i've had my hands full the last couple of evenings with my lovely Andrex puppy showing that he has reached his naughty twos... what a nightmare, all he has to do is give me one look with those cute puppy eyes and i'm making all sorts of excuses for him to DH's dismay... can't believe a puppy is getting between us :haha: It better not cos i need his little :spermy: for when I eventually O, and they won't swim really fast if we're not in the best of moods during :sex: :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

im on CD 11 so i should be hitting the lucky O day anytime providing i have a normal cycle. im taking vitex and EPO. i hope i get lucky and can test in oct.


----------



## Twinmad

sma1588 said:


> im on CD 11 so i should be hitting the lucky O day anytime providing i have a normal cycle. im taking vitex and EPO. i hope i get lucky and can test in oct.

Welcome to the thread hun... FX and heaps of :dust: to you. Let us know how you get on and when you think you'll be ready to test. How long are you cycles normally?

I'm thinking of starting EPO if this cycle doesn't work out so let's know how you feel about it :hugs:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> @Jefner, :yipee: for lazy nights infront of the tv :winkwink: You sound as cool as a cucumber babe in this tww:coolio:....I admire you being able to not obssess over every little thing=D&gt;:rofl:
> 
> I think it's a lot easier now that I'm back in school. I'm much busier than I was last cycle, so I don't have time to obsess! Although last night, after one of my million trips to the bathroom, I noticed some pulling behind my bellybutton. I had it last cycle too (I think I had a chemical last month) but I don't know if it means anything. Anyone else ever had this?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sweets:hugs:
> "Million trips to the bathroom"......I'm liking the sound of that:haha::winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::dust::hugs:Click to expand...

I hope it means something, but it probably means I just drank too much tea before bed! Although last night I didn't have much since I was out of Earl Grey...

What about you? Any symptoms or twinges yet?


----------



## jmc111

Hello Twinmad and everyone else!! Wow, what a great thread and a LONG list of great ladies!!! can I join as well? I'm on CD24....I o'd on CD19 and so I am 5DPO today!!! I will be testing September 30th if no AF!!! Wishing everyone GREAT luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww :hi: jmc11
Of course you can join us sweets...the more the merrier:winkwink:
How's the tww treating you? Are you an obsesser or a freefaller-like me:haha:-I wish!:dohh:

Lots of luck and :dust: to you honey:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> @Jefner, :yipee: for lazy nights infront of the tv :winkwink: You sound as cool as a cucumber babe in this tww:coolio:....I admire you being able to not obssess over every little thing=D&gt;:rofl:
> 
> I think it's a lot easier now that I'm back in school. I'm much busier than I was last cycle, so I don't have time to obsess! Although last night, after one of my million trips to the bathroom, I noticed some pulling behind my bellybutton. I had it last cycle too (I think I had a chemical last month) but I don't know if it means anything. Anyone else ever had this?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sweets:hugs:
> "Million trips to the bathroom"......I'm liking the sound of that:haha::winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::dust::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it means something, but it probably means I just drank too much tea before bed! Although last night I didn't have much since I was out of Earl Grey...
> 
> What about you? Any symptoms or twinges yet?Click to expand...

Morning Hun:hugs:
I've had odd lil twinges going on but nothing I'd definately take as a concrete symptom. I've got a headache this morning and still feel tired despite a good nights sleep:dohh: Also really thirsty this morning.....feels like I've travelled thru a desert for a year without a drop of water!:dohh:
Had another lil rise this morning on the chart as well so...:thumbup:....FX'd
Hope to see you on here later:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: jmc111, welcome to the thread and :dust: to you.... I hope you get your miracle hun :hugs:

Hope this thread is as lucky as the May Babies thread and we get a whole lot of :bfp:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> Morning Hun:hugs:
> I've had odd lil twinges going on but nothing I'd definately take as a concrete symptom. I've got a headache this morning and still feel tired despite a good nights sleep:dohh: Also really thirsty this morning.....feels like I've travelled thru a desert for a year without a drop of water!:dohh:
> Had another lil rise this morning on the chart as well so...:thumbup:....FX'd
> Hope to see you on here later:hugs:


Hey sweets, looks like the 2ww is flying by.... your charts look great so everything crossed for you babe.... prob got a headache from all d symptom spotting :haha: seriously though, it's the weekend so just relax


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Hun:hugs:
> I've had odd lil twinges going on but nothing I'd definately take as a concrete symptom. I've got a headache this morning and still feel tired despite a good nights sleep:dohh: Also really thirsty this morning.....feels like I've travelled thru a desert for a year without a drop of water!:dohh:
> Had another lil rise this morning on the chart as well so...:thumbup:....FX'd
> Hope to see you on here later:hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey sweets, looks like the 2ww is flying by.... your charts look great so everything crossed for you babe.... prob got a headache from all d symptom spotting :haha: seriously though, it's the weekend so just relaxClick to expand...

:rofl:Thanks babe:hugs:
just having a quiet one this weekend so will be doing just that sweets....hoping to take DS and Puppy to the beach later:yipee:

How bout everyone else, anyone doing anything exciting?

@Bexx: How you feeling hun....hope the natural remedies are working:hugs:

@Jefner....is the carpet to the bathroom worn thin with last nights loo visits?:winkwink:

Hope everyone has a fab day:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Bexx

WelshRose said:


> @Bexx: How you feeling hun....hope the natural remedies are working:hugs:

Feeling quite good today actually. Managed to do a good bit of housework yesterday, so that's probably why, I get to relax today. :D

Probably be at least a week or so before I find out if the probiotics and yoghurt are working. Even if they're not, at least they're good for me in other ways.

Got a _very_ sharp twinge in my abdomen late this morning. Only lasted about 10 minutes, but it was quite painful. Other than that, no unusual signs. Should be getting sore boobs and cramps in a few days if AF intends to show.


----------



## Jefner

Not too many potty visits last night...only one or two. I hope your headache goes away...I hate waking up with a headache. And the beach sounds nice! I think the closest beach to us is like 1500 miles away!


----------



## dippyns

Waited so much for the weekend..thgt will BD a lot ..but ended a falling sick...to make matters worse had a terrible fight with DH..:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Dippyns:hugs:
Hope you're feeling a bit better now and have made up with DH:hugs:
Welcome by the way:hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

okay if you would be so kind as to put me back on the list for October 5 if the :witch: doesnt get me before then... we really were not trying this month so I guess we will see...


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> Not too many potty visits last night...only one or two. I hope your headache goes away...I hate waking up with a headache. And the beach sounds nice! I think the closest beach to us is like 1500 miles away!

Glad your night wasn't too disturbed:hugs: Of course I'm....:^o:haha:I wish you to be walking on the floorboards by test day.....got everything crossed for your :bfp::winkwink:

Oooh god....when you put it like that makes me realise what a lickle dot in the ocean we are:rofl: 

:hugs: and :dust: babe:kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

Ace spreadsheet Twinmad!

Nothin exciting to report here, bring on the :sex:


----------



## WelshRose

Goodluck and heaps of :dust: to you Trinity42:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Hi Twinmad and girls, can I join? I am on CD17 and got a smiley on my ClearBlue Digital today. My AF should be due on 7th October but I hope she stays away!

Hope we all will be 2010 mommies :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww welcome Nibbler:hugs:
What are you still doing online?!:winkwink::hugs:
Heaps of luck babe and tonnes of :dust:


----------



## Nibbler

WelshRose said:


> What are you still doing online?!:winkwink::hugs:

hehe :laugh2: My DH is watching football highlights so it is impossible to remove him from the couch!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless hun....Men and their blinking sports huh:dohh:
I used the cb digi opks this month and last...they're fab with the:)
:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Yeah, the CB Digi are great. Last month I only used the IC OPKs and never got a positive. The lines were getting darker but never got darker than the control line. 

Today I use my IC again and noticed the line (still not darker than control line) came up really quickly. So I decided to do a CB Digi as well and got a smiley face very quickly! It was my 1st smiley face :happydance: I was so happy I danced around the room. My DH thought I was mad!


----------



## dippyns

WelshRose said:


> Awww Dippyns:hugs:
> Hope you're feeling a bit better now and have made up with DH:hugs:
> Welcome by the way:hugs:

Thanks welshRose...we did make up..poor guy took out my frustration on him..he is a sweetheart...hope to BD today...


----------



## dippyns

The May babies thread is having a dream run...hopefully all of us too have loads of BFP's


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Everyone:hugs:

@Dippyns: I couldn't agree more hun....I've got everything crossed!

@Nibbler: Hope the footie result left him in a good mood hun:winkwink:

@Twinmad: Hope your first morning not poas has gone ok babe:hugs:

@Bexx: Glad you're feeling fab hun....any symptoms to report?

@Jefner: How's my :coolio: as a cucumber :friends: doing?

Hope everyone is ok, Heaps of :dust: girls....to us all:hugs: 
We've got the May record to beat:winkwink:.....Think we're going to need a few more recruits if we're gonna achieve that thou!:dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Morning girlies, hows's it all going? 
Not much to report here, 9dpo, niggly pains and weird temps, but trying not to get my hopes up too much. 
Loads of :hugs: and :babydust:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies, 

Welcome to the newbies and heaps of :dust: to us all.

I've had a POASless morning thanks to DH hiding my CbFM and it was VERY weird but a relief I must admit. The silly little machine was practically running my life :haha:

How's everyone doing? I learnt about Tudor's chemical and I just want to say HUGE :hugs: from the thread babe.... we're here to help keep you sane at a time like this when i'm sure it must be difficult. I know a few of you understand what Tudor's going through..... :awww:

:dust: to all


----------



## WelshRose

Drazic<3 said:


> Morning girlies, hows's it all going?
> Not much to report here, 9dpo, niggly pains and weird temps, but trying not to get my hopes up too much.
> Loads of :hugs: and :babydust:

Awww Morning Sweets:hugs:
Not much to report this end either really....glad yesterday's headache has gone:yipee:
Your temps look ok babe bet you'll have another rise tomorrow:hugs:
Heaps of love hun:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Trinity42 said:


> okay if you would be so kind as to put me back on the list for October 5 if the :witch: doesnt get me before then... we really were not trying this month so I guess we will see...

Hey babe,

It's great to have you back with us :hugs: FX the :witch: doesn't get you.... hope everything is ok now :hugs:


----------



## surreysharon

Can you put me for October 3rd please (so weird as my EDD for my miscarried baby was Oct 3rd) spooky !


----------



## Twinmad

surreysharon said:


> Can you put me for October 3rd please (so weird as my EDD for my miscarried baby was Oct 3rd) spooky !

Welcome babe,

Soo sorry to hear about your MC.... hope the 3rd brings you a lovely sticky bean.... :dust:


----------



## Tass

Morning Ladies,

Haven't been on for a while (still trying to freefall)!

Hope you're all OK & feeling good.

I think I ovulated yesterday - sharp pains on right hand side - but cos I'm not testing not 100%, will keep you posted on any symptons!

Dust to all xx


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Tass, nice to see you're sticking to your guns.... keep it up hun :hugs:


----------



## Tass

I'm really trying....after this long obsessing anything has to be worth a go:flower:


----------



## WelshRose

Tass said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Haven't been on for a while (still trying to freefall)!
> 
> Hope you're all OK & feeling good.
> 
> I think I ovulated yesterday - sharp pains on right hand side - but cos I'm not testing not 100%, will keep you posted on any symptons!
> 
> Dust to all xx

Hey Tass:hi:
Congratulations on still trying to freefall....I take my :howdy: off to you:rofl:
:yipee: for O...let the tww commence:yipee::rofl:

I'm trying mega hard to :ignore: the lil voice in my head screaming :test: this morning....I'm only 8dpo....crazy woman!

:hugs: and :dust: Hun


----------



## Tass

Thanks babe :flower:

Funny thing is I actually feel guilty about freefalling, if I have a glass of wine I'm thinking should I really be having this & end up not really enjoying it anyway!! :wacko:

Well time will tell if it works...

Hold out on the testing, lock up the cupboard - for a few more days at least! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks hun:hugs:....I'm definately going to try and hold out......usually I'm a poas addict from sssh...7dpo...:wacko:....if I get to next thursday without poas I'm going to award myself a medal as big as a frying pan!:rofl:

Freefalling has to be a better way to be....but then as you say once you've obssessed it kinda takes the fun out freefalling:dohh:

Keep us updated on the symptoms babe....:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Tass

Will do :thumbup:

Try & hold out as long as you can, don't worry if you do though, sometimes think it breaks the wait up a bit!!

:dust: to us all xx


----------



## surreysharon

Twinmad said:


> surreysharon said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me for October 3rd please (so weird as my EDD for my miscarried baby was Oct 3rd) spooky !
> 
> Welcome babe,
> 
> Soo sorry to hear about your MC.... hope the 3rd brings you a lovely sticky bean.... :dust:Click to expand...

Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky cos i think i miscarried 2 years ago aswell (in early stages)


----------



## Jefner

Morning girlies! :hi:

Nothing really new to report here. I had a temp drop this morning. It's too early for AF, so I'm hoping it's implantation! My boobs have been pretty sore for a couple days now and yesterday I was so crabby I could have killed someone! These are all things that usually happen during PMS, but I think it's a bit early for that; I'm only 8 dpo! We'll see how I feel today; maybe AF is coming early and that's all this is. Stay away :witch:!!

Welshrose, glad your headache went away! Did you make it to the beach yesterday?

:hug: and :dust: everyone!

Oh, and here's my chart. I try not to get all worked up over individual temps, so I'm not too worried about the drop today.

My Ovulation Chart

ETA: for some reason, when I click on this link my chart is only updated through Friday. I don't know what the deal is. ???


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Jefner sweets:hugs:
Sounds good babe....Stay Away Jefner's witch:growlmad::rofl:
When you go into homepage setup in ff is auto update selected hun? I think it's about halfway down the page. Your chart is looking fab thou:yipee:

We did manage to zip down there for an hour DS and puppy(Poppy) loved it, she was pretty freaked by the waves thou, love her:dohh: 

Not too much going on here really....I had a 0.01c rise today so nothing to right home bout really. Have had occasional stinging sensation in boobs, and peeing more today but that is about it really....ho hum....roll on thursday!:winkwink:


----------



## Jefner

Thanks, babe! That totally did it; now you should be able to see my temp drop today.

I can only imagine how my dogs would be at the beach. One is pretty much afraid of her own shaddow, so she'd probably have a stroke!

How old is your DS? I think Alex would totally love the beach. She usually loves water, although the first couple times we went to the pool this summer she wanted to run around and climb all over the pool chairs instead of swim!


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> Thanks, babe! That totally did it; now you should be able to see my temp drop today.
> 
> I can only imagine how my dogs would be at the beach. One is pretty much afraid of her own shaddow, so she'd probably have a stroke!
> 
> How old is your DS? I think Alex would totally love the beach. She usually loves water, although the first couple times we went to the pool this summer she wanted to run around and climb all over the pool chairs instead of swim!

Oooooh...FX'd for implantation hun!:hugs:....I've just overlaid mine with yours to...take a peak:shock: Add your chart link to your sig babe:hugs:

Aww bless your dog:awww:
Poppy was a bit unsure at first, i guess sand is a strange feeling underfoot, but within 10mins she was bombing up and down the beach with Callum before suddenly getting freaked by the waves:dohh:...crazy dog:rofl:

Callum is just over 4.5yrs old and has just started reception, bless him.
He was star of the day on wednesday, I work wednesdays so hubby picks him up but he text me in coffee break....made my eyes fill up:dohh:

Did you say you were going to test next saturday?

:hugs:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, babe! That totally did it; now you should be able to see my temp drop today.
> 
> I can only imagine how my dogs would be at the beach. One is pretty much afraid of her own shaddow, so she'd probably have a stroke!
> 
> How old is your DS? I think Alex would totally love the beach. She usually loves water, although the first couple times we went to the pool this summer she wanted to run around and climb all over the pool chairs instead of swim!
> 
> Oooooh...FX'd for implantation hun!:hugs:....I've just overlaid mine with yours to...take a peak:shock: Add your chart link to your sig babe:hugs:
> 
> Aww bless your dog:awww:
> Poppy was a bit unsure at first, i guess sand is a strange feeling underfoot, but within 10mins she was bombing up and down the beach with Callum before suddenly getting freaked by the waves:dohh:...crazy dog:rofl:
> 
> Callum is just over 4.5yrs old and has just started reception, bless him.
> He was star of the day on wednesday, I work wednesdays so hubby picks him up but he text me in coffee break....made my eyes fill up:dohh:
> 
> Did you say you were going to test next saturday?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw, I love the name Callum! So handsome! Yay for star of the day! I love kiddie stuff like that; so adorable! 

I put my chart in my siggy...now how do I see the overlay with your chart? I'm usually much more computer literate than this! And yes, I'll probably test next Friday or Saturday...depends on how I feel!


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, babe! That totally did it; now you should be able to see my temp drop today.
> 
> I can only imagine how my dogs would be at the beach. One is pretty much afraid of her own shaddow, so she'd probably have a stroke!
> 
> How old is your DS? I think Alex would totally love the beach. She usually loves water, although the first couple times we went to the pool this summer she wanted to run around and climb all over the pool chairs instead of swim!
> 
> Oooooh...FX'd for implantation hun!:hugs:....I've just overlaid mine with yours to...take a peak:shock: Add your chart link to your sig babe:hugs:
> 
> Aww bless your dog:awww:
> Poppy was a bit unsure at first, i guess sand is a strange feeling underfoot, but within 10mins she was bombing up and down the beach with Callum before suddenly getting freaked by the waves:dohh:...crazy dog:rofl:
> 
> Callum is just over 4.5yrs old and has just started reception, bless him.
> He was star of the day on wednesday, I work wednesdays so hubby picks him up but he text me in coffee break....made my eyes fill up:dohh:
> 
> Did you say you were going to test next saturday?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I love the name Callum! So handsome! Yay for star of the day! I love kiddie stuff like that; so adorable!
> 
> I put my chart in my siggy...now how do I see the overlay with your chart? I'm usually much more computer literate than this! And yes, I'll probably test next Friday or Saturday...depends on how I feel!Click to expand...

Thanks babe:hugs:
I felt a right narna in the canteen sat with colleagues that don't have kids, eyes brimming!....It's a mothers perogative to burst with pride at any given moment...that's my excuse anyhow:rofl:

Have you upgraded in ff or just doing the free one? I think chart overlay is only available if you've upgraded...but if you click on my link...under my chart it should have an overlay my chart button, when it comes up select O & coverline and then tick your chart this month....Hope that helps babe...it's usually me that is :wacko: with computers!:dohh::rofl:

Ooooh Fri or Saturday.....FF says Friday for my test day which would make me one day late....I was planning to test on Thursday when she should arrive...can I lead you astray?:winkwink::rofl:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jefner

Our charts look great!! Babydust to us both!!! :dust:

FF says my test date should be Saturday, at which point I'd be 2 days late. FF says my average lp is 13 days, but it's actually closer to 12, so I suppose I could test Friday. If I don't have any symptoms of :witch: then you'll probably be able to get me to test sooner!

:hug:!!


----------



## apple_20

I am so scared about poas tommrow I'm 90% sure it will be a bfn so I feel like I'm setting myself up for bad news. been desperate to poas all week now I'm scared too.

p.s did poas thurs and fri two bfn's


----------



## WelshRose

apple_20 said:


> I am so scared about poas tommrow I'm 90% sure it will be a bfn so I feel like I'm setting myself up for bad news. been desperate to poas all week now I'm scared too.
> 
> p.s did poas thurs and fri two bfn's

Aww Apple, bless you:hugs:
Have everything crossed for you chick...a lot could of changed in hcg numbers and lines since friday....:dust: to you sweetie.
We're all here for you whatever the result:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> Our charts look great!! Babydust to us both!!! :dust:
> 
> FF says my test date should be Saturday, at which point I'd be 2 days late. FF says my average lp is 13 days, but it's actually closer to 12, so I suppose I could test Friday. If I don't have any symptoms of :witch: then you'll probably be able to get me to test sooner!
> 
> :hug:!!

Snap! It says mine is an average of 13days, I don't know where it gets it from...usually come the evening of 11dpo I know that the :witch: is on her way and she arrives on 12dpo:shrug::dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## apple_20

thanks welshrose! I'm so nervous eeek I'll be on tommorow at somepoint to update you- also seems your testing soon good luck to you aswell 
x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks honey...yep Thursday for me....FX'd the silly ol hag stays away.
Definately let us know tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Best of luck to all you ladies testing next week. Hope it's :BFP: for all of you! :thumbup:

Sorry about being dumb, but what is freefalling?


----------



## WelshRose

Freefalling is not falling into the obssesive trap of opks, temp charting, poas addiction and symptom spotting mania....:rofl:....and you're not dumb:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Thanks WelshRose. Then I certainly am not freefalling. Must have super strong mind to be able to do that! I can't help but obsessing about anything to do with TTC!!


----------



## Nibbler

Thanks WelshRose. Then I certainly am not freefalling. Must have super strong mind to be able to do that! I can't help but obsessing about everything to do with TTC!!


----------



## jmc111

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome!!! I'm still very new to this so trying to keep up and learning tons!! I am wondering if anyone could help me with my chart/temping? I am not sure what the drop this morning means...it was staying up there which from what I understand is good but then Saturday morning it dropped a bit and this morning it dropped even more....still above the cover line but does this mean i'm out this month if it doesn't go back up?

Oh and i'm definitely obsessing majorly!!! hehe


----------



## Jefner

Hi jmc111! Your chart looks great; I wouldn't worry too much about a couple drops in temp, as it totally could be due to implantation. Don't count yourself out until AF shows!

I see you're in MN...where abouts? I'm in South Dakota, so we're kinda neighbors!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

@JMC111: I'm in total agreement with Jefner....looking good for implantation sweets:winkwink::hugs:

@Apple_20: Got everything crossed for you honey:hugs:

@Jefner: Hope you have a symptom full day:winkwink:....and I'll catch you on here later:hugs:

@Twinmad: How you feeling babe?:hugs:

@Bexx: How's the tww treating you sweets?:hugs:

Hope everyone has a good day......:dust::dust::dust:to all :kiss:


----------



## apple_20

bfn girls and with a 10mui test so I'm out :(
x


----------



## Twinmad

apple_20 said:


> bfn girls and with a 10mui test so I'm out :(
> x

Babes, you're NOT out until the Fat Red Lady sings so hang in there hun and FX for you :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Ditto what twinmad has just said hun!....:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning everyone,

I can see the weekend was eventful for some of you :winkwink: FX for all the :bfp:s to come and :dust: to us all

Nothing much to report here :nope: still not poas as DH has still got my CbFM hidden :nope: a slight rise in my temp this morning but clearly don't understand it as i've only been temping a few days now so :nope:

How's everyone doing today? 2ww'ers, how are the symptoms coming along?


----------



## dt1234565

Hi, can I join you on this thread please?

Put me down for 5 October, although am sure i will poas before then!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## apple_20

i know what you mean but 10mui is very sensitive so even if i o'd later theni thought it would probably have still picked it up.


----------



## Twinmad

dt1234565 said:


> Hi, can I join you on this thread please?
> 
> Put me down for 5 October, although am sure i will poas before then!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

:hi: babe, stay away from d bathroom cabinets before then :haha: i'll put you down hun :dust: to you


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: dt1234565...Welcome and goodluck....:dust:

@Twinmad: Hey sweets:hugs:
Can't believe your DH is still hiding the monitor....Lil Tinker:dohh::rofl: Any more twinges going on?

No real hard and fast symtoms....just hoping that I don't get my usual 9dpo spotting I guess...it usually goes on for 3days and then I get witch at 12dpo...so FX'd it won't happen. No sign of it so far:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

apple_20 said:


> i know what you mean but 10mui is very sensitive so even if i o'd later theni thought it would probably have still picked it up.

Hunni was it an ic hpt? The only reason I ask is when I got my :bfp: with Lil Bean I used an ic and you really could of thrown it in the bin as a :bfn:...except for a tiny "shadow" of a line....I used a cb digi at the same time and the following day and they both came up :bfp:...I believe they test at higher levels but not sure what....the ic was a 10mui one thou. Hang in there, perhaps try a different test if she hasn't shown by tomorrow....Hope she doesn't:hugs: and :dust: to you sweets.


----------



## jmc111

Good morning!!! Thanks so much Jefner and WelchRose!!! Thanks for checking my chart...my temp went back up today so im really hoping implantation!!! I'm heading to the doctor today to make sure I did actually ovulate (I wasn't before so this month was my first cycle on clomid) so we shall see!!! 

Oh that's cool Jefner!!! I live just outside of Minneapolis!! How about you?! I have visited Sioux Falls a couple of times!! Such a nice area!! It's nice to see someone so close!!!

How is everyone today?!


----------



## Jefner

jmc111 said:


> Good morning!!! Thanks so much Jefner and WelchRose!!! Thanks for checking my chart...my temp went back up today so im really hoping implantation!!! I'm heading to the doctor today to make sure I did actually ovulate (I wasn't before so this month was my first cycle on clomid) so we shall see!!!
> 
> Oh that's cool Jefner!!! I live just outside of Minneapolis!! How about you?! I have visited Sioux Falls a couple of times!! Such a nice area!! It's nice to see someone so close!!!
> 
> How is everyone today?!

I live in Brookings, which is about 45 mns north of Sioux Falls. We're totally neighbors! Glad your temp went back up today; FXd for implantation!

@WelshRose: I hope your spotting stays away today! Any other symptoms or twinges to report?

Not much new for me. My tempt went back up today (yay!), but I'm hesitant to believe it means anything. Last cycle, my temp went up, my cervix was high, I was super nauseated...and that was the day AF arrived! :growlmad:
Af isn't due until Friday, so I suppose we'll have to wait and see what this week brings. Back at school today for another full week, so hopefully it goes by fast!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

OK- I gave in and did it. I tested early (what a shocker!) There is a VERY faint positive line!!!!! I am going to test again in a few days to make sure it gets darker, but I am cautiously optimistic this time!!!! 
Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## Jefner

Congrats, Amos!!! How exciting! H & H 9 months to you!!


----------



## jmc111

We are neighbors Jefner!! That's so cool! Awww thanks hun...im hoping for implantation also! FX'd for you as well!! I have a good feeling!!!

Congrats Amos!!!


----------



## GLD

im testing 26th but due 27th :)


----------



## HollySSmith

Me too! Me too!
I'm CD12 and will test on the 7th....fx for everyone!
Come on :bfp:!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

May I Join. 
I'm on CD 18 I will be testing on Oct. 1st. Well If I can wait until then. i get test happy. Good Luck Ladies...
Congrats Amos2009!


----------



## apple_20

WelshRose said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> i know what you mean but 10mui is very sensitive so even if i o'd later theni thought it would probably have still picked it up.
> 
> Hunni was it an ic hpt? The only reason I ask is when I got my :bfp: with Lil Bean I used an ic and you really could of thrown it in the bin as a :bfn:...except for a tiny "shadow" of a line....I used a cb digi at the same time and the following day and they both came up :bfp:...I believe they test at higher levels but not sure what....the ic was a 10mui one thou. Hang in there, perhaps try a different test if she hasn't shown by tomorrow....Hope she doesn't:hugs: and :dust: to you sweets.Click to expand...

i did get it from the internet it's a midstream one i will wait for at least a few days before testing again then maybe a new brand. thanks x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls:wave:

Welcome GLD, HOLLYSSMITH and 3Pinkwantblue....:dust: and luck to you all:hugs:

:happydance: our second :bfp: Congratulations Amos2009....Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months hun:hugs:

jmc111: :yipee: for the rise and everything crossed for test day hun:hugs:

Jefner: So far so good babe...Just creamy cm:yipee: Having the odd little twinge but nothing like AF cramps. How about you sweets?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aster

Awww good luck everyone - sooo exciting!! 
Congrats on your BFP Amos:happydance: and JMC sweetie, I feel good for you too! :hugs::hugs:

Dust for all those of you yet to test!! 
I am :sex: like mad before a week away from hubby on saturday...:cry: but at least he won't have to witness the obessing about symptoms!!! :haha:

loves to all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JLove84

Excited 'cuz I O'd today so I'm starting the TWW.... OCD here I come!


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: JLove84....another obsesser in the tww:yipee:....keep us updated on your symptoms hun....wishing you lots of luck and :dust: for test day:hugs:

:hi: Aster
When are you due to O hun? Sending lots of :dust: to you:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls! How's everyone today?

Congratulations Amos :thumbup: Hope we can all join you soon!!

Today I am very confused. 2 days ago on CD17 I got a smiley on my CB Digi, although the line on my IC wasn't as dark as the control line. Yesterday CD18, the test line on my IC got fainter and no smiley on my CB Digi. However, this morning I tested at 11.30am, the test line came up very quick. To be on the safe side, I tested with a CB Digi and got a smiley again!! I returned home at 7pm and did another set of tests: IC got the darkest line so far (still not as dark as control) and yet another smiley on CB Digi... 

What's going on???? :wacko: Does that mean CD17 wasn't really a positive? This is Cycle#6 and I don't want to miss my eggy :cry: Any advise will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Nibbler hun:hugs:
Get:sex:!!!
Sometimes you can get the surge in hormones but for some reason O fails to follow, it will then surge again and hopefully the lil eggie will be released. I'd probably keep testing hun until they go back negative and definately keep up with the :sex:.....:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Thanks lovely :) I am getting so confused. I will POAS again at 10 just to make sure... Been DTD the past 4days straight! Though it was very enjoyable, we are a bit tired:blush:


----------



## Lownthwaite

:witch: Has now officially left and we are back on track TTC :happydance::winkwink: 

Can't wait!! Really hoping we get our :bfp: this month - it would be great as it is our 1st month trying! :happydance:

Hubby is going to think it's his birthday with all the :sex::sex::sex: he's going to be getting!! :haha:

Hows everyone else?? How you feeling twinmad? x


----------



## Nibbler

Hello Lownthwaite!! Hope this is the month for you and all of us!! 

Enjoy all the baby dances :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Lownthwaite,
Heaps of :dust: hun, hope you get your :bfp::hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all!!

Claire Here. New to here but not BNB. Had a MC followed by a D&C in august with preg number 1. But good old AF arrived dead on 28 days later so im back in the game. Today is CD7, count me in ;-) 

x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Beachlover1
I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie, wishing you heaps of luck and super sticky :dust: for this cycle:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

How's everyone doing anyone testing yet? I havent yet but only 7dpo been having strange cramps not like AF but different more like around Ovulation but know that I have already ovulated so who knows. Gonna wait until at least Friday to test will be 11dpo mayb should wait until sat then will be 12. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Nibbler

Welcome Claire! 

So sorry to hear about your loss. Hope your next pregnancy will be a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Nibbler

Best of luck to your testing, Puppymom. Hope it is :BFP: for you!!


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> How's everyone doing anyone testing yet? I havent yet but only 7dpo been having strange cramps not like AF but different more like around Ovulation but know that I have already ovulated so who knows. Gonna wait until at least Friday to test will be 11dpo mayb should wait until sat then will be 12. Good luck to you all.

That's a good thing!!! FX'd this is it for you!!


----------



## beenalongtime

Can I be put down for the 4th Oct, please?


----------



## WelshRose

Fingers crossed for your :bfp: Puppymom32:hugs:

I know what you mean about the strange cramps....I've had them on and off today and yesterday (8&9dpo)....hope they're a good sign for us:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Oh oh... WelshRose, I hope it will be :bfp: for you too!! Fingers crossed for you!!

I think I am off to pick a little daisy somewhere... :flower: I have ovulated, I have not, I have, I have not...


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Welsh and nibbler. FXXX for both of you.

Welsh looks like you will b testing soon too. Temps are still looking good for you.


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Amos I hope its a good thing. Good thing is it is happening on my side without a tube so at least I know it is not a tubal. How many dpo were you when you tested and got that beautiful line I saw earlier?


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks Amos I hope its a good thing. Good thing is it is happening on my side without a tube so at least I know it is not a tubal. How many dpo were you when you tested and got that beautiful line I saw earlier?

I am 12DPO today....you should be golden to test soon!!! 

WelshRose- fingers and toes crossed for you too!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thanks honey:hugs:
Hopefully we can all follow you into first tri....FX'd:hugs:


----------



## Jefner

I've felt pretty good today. I had some cramps early this afternoon, but nothing since. My bbs have been super sore for a few days, but they sometimes are before af, so who knows. Why do so many early pg symptoms have to be so close to af symptoms?!! It stinks!!


----------



## BizyBee

Is it October yet? :dohh:

Hope all is well girls. xx


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: ladies,

morning to all and welcome to GLD, HollySSmith, 3pinkwantblue, Claire and beenalongtime.... :dust: to you ladies :hugs:

Amos2009 - Huge Congrats to you hun and everything crossed that the line gets darker when you test again.... sooooo excited (should I update page 1 of the thread or should I wait till you test again babes)

Puppymom - sweetie, you're well into 2ww territory so any cramp different from AF cramp is GOOD cramp so FX for you babe

Jefner - How u holding up today hun, hang in there with the symptoms babe, FX for you that it's :bfp: on its way :hugs:

Claire - soo sorry for your loss and I hope this cycle will be filled with :dust: for you hun :hugs:

WelshRose - My very own cyber ear :winkwink: how are the symptoms coming along babe? Thursday is almost here hun...keep out of the bathroom cabinets :gun:

Nibbler - How you doing babe? did the daisies do the trick? Have you O'd?

Bizybee - hang in there babe, it'll be Oct soon

Nothing new to report here.... have a GP app this morning to discuss my cycle and why I haven't O'd and why my pre-O temp is sooo high... is it possible for tests to find out if i O'd?


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose - My very own cyber ear :winkwink: how are the symptoms coming along babe? Thursday is almost here hun...keep out of the bathroom cabinets :gun:
> 
> Nothing new to report here.... have a GP app this morning to discuss my cycle and why I haven't O'd and why my pre-O temp is sooo high... is it possible for tests to find out if i O'd?

Yes they could probably test your progesterone levels hun to tell you whether you've ovulated:hugs:

Yowch! That bullet really hurt my hand as I reached in and fished out the nasty ic hpt:rofl:.....WelshRose has slipped off the wagon:dohh: It was :bfn: :nope: But :witch: isn't due til thursday and there still is no sign of the usual spotting so I'm tentatively keeping my fingers crossed!
Have got some strange cramps going on this morning...not really like AF ones I don't think. Well I've been like Michael Schuamacher (sp?) this morning....I've dropped Callum off at school....been to superdrug to take advantage of their hpt offers and am now back in the house on BnB at 09:33:shock::rofl:

Hope all goes well with the Doc hun, let us know what he/she says:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose - My very own cyber ear :winkwink: how are the symptoms coming along babe? Thursday is almost here hun...keep out of the bathroom cabinets :gun:
> 
> Nothing new to report here.... have a GP app this morning to discuss my cycle and why I haven't O'd and why my pre-O temp is sooo high... is it possible for tests to find out if i O'd?
> 
> Yes they could probably test your progesterone levels hun to tell you whether you've ovulated:hugs:
> 
> Yowch! That bullet really hurt my hand as I reached in and fished out the nasty ic hpt.....WelshRose has slipped off the wagon:dohh: It was :bfn: :nope: But :witch: isn't due til thursday and there still is no sign of the usual spotting so I'm tentatively keeping my fingers crossed!
> Have got some strange cramps going on this morning...not really like AF ones I don't think. Well I've been like Michael Schuamacher (sp?) this morning....I've dropped Callum off at school....been to superdrug to take advantage of their hpt offers and am now back in the house on BnB at 09:33:shock::rofl:
> 
> Hope all goes well with the Doc hun, let us know what he/she says:hugs:Click to expand...


I can't believe you actually succumb to temptation babe.... :gun: Nevermind though.... it's def not over until the Fat Red Lady sings so it's all good. :hugs:

I'll keep you ladies posted on how I get on with the GP.... they can be sooo unhelpful and irritatingly so too. FX for me though. I'll prob have to tell him i've been TTC for a year just so he takes me seriously :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose - My very own cyber ear :winkwink: how are the symptoms coming along babe? Thursday is almost here hun...keep out of the bathroom cabinets :gun:
> 
> Nothing new to report here.... have a GP app this morning to discuss my cycle and why I haven't O'd and why my pre-O temp is sooo high... is it possible for tests to find out if i O'd?
> 
> Yes they could probably test your progesterone levels hun to tell you whether you've ovulated:hugs:
> 
> Yowch! That bullet really hurt my hand as I reached in and fished out the nasty ic hpt.....WelshRose has slipped off the wagon:dohh: It was :bfn: :nope: But :witch: isn't due til thursday and there still is no sign of the usual spotting so I'm tentatively keeping my fingers crossed!
> Have got some strange cramps going on this morning...not really like AF ones I don't think. Well I've been like Michael Schuamacher (sp?) this morning....I've dropped Callum off at school....been to superdrug to take advantage of their hpt offers and am now back in the house on BnB at 09:33:shock::rofl:
> 
> Hope all goes well with the Doc hun, let us know what he/she says:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe you actually succumb to temptation babe.... :gun: Nevermind though.... it's def not over until the Fat Red Lady sings so it's all good. :hugs:
> 
> I'll keep you ladies posted on how I get on with the GP.... they can be sooo unhelpful and irritatingly so too. FX for me though. I'll prob have to tell him i've been TTC for a year just so he takes me seriously :rofl:Click to expand...

I know babe....I'm gutted with myself:growlmad:.....but as you say it's not over yet!

What time is your appointment hun:hugs:


----------



## sausages

I'm on CD264. :D :lol: I just haven't had a period yet since having DD. I'll be testing on 23rd though.


----------



## Twinmad

sausages said:


> I'm on CD264. :D :lol: I just haven't had a period yet since having DD. I'll be testing on 23rd though.

:hi: Sausages, did you type right? CD264? and your DD was born in Jan and you haven't had a period since then? 

Welcome to the thread all the same hun :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

WelshRose said:


> I know babe....I'm gutted with myself:growlmad:.....but as you say it's not over yet!
> 
> What time is your appointment hun:hugs:

Just got back from my GP app :growlmad: I should've lied to him that i've been TTC for a year bcos I told him it'd been 3 months and all he said was that anxiety and nervousness doesn't bring babies so I need to just relax about the TTC thing and BD :sex: at least 3 times a week :growlmad: talk about breaking news.... bcos I hadn't figured that one out myself. To top it up, he said I should come back in 9 months if I still haven't been successful and then they'll take some blood tests and start from there :growlmad: I really felt like hitting him

:cry: :cry:


----------



## loobi

well girls.... i been reading up havent posted for a few days

welshrose, i am sorry you got bfn..but like th eother girls say, its not over yet.... i really hope you get a bfp.....

i thought i was going to o early as i was getting pains, and a bit of cm, but today its all eased up.... by the spread sheet, and by askdramy.com i am gonna hit my fertile time on thurs, which is dh birthday hahaha he is delighted, mnd you he is delighted anyway, cos i am like a little bunny rabbit hahahahaha...... then it says my eg shoudl release on sat..( askdramy this is)..so willkeep up the bding.... i am trying not to obsess, but inside i know i am..... us so desperatley want this soon...as my age is against me....

congrats amos...am delighted for ya.... i think we first met in the 36 and up ttc ..... may i ask how old you are >??? i am 40....

oh i really hope we all get lucky.......

big hugs all round..
loobi
xxx


----------



## loobi

hahah just read that back, my typos are awful..hope you understand what i am trying to say..hahahahahah


----------



## Amos2009

loobi said:


> well girls.... i been reading up havent posted for a few days
> 
> welshrose, i am sorry you got bfn..but like th eother girls say, its not over yet.... i really hope you get a bfp.....
> 
> i thought i was going to o early as i was getting pains, and a bit of cm, but today its all eased up.... by the spread sheet, and by askdramy.com i am gonna hit my fertile time on thurs, which is dh birthday hahaha he is delighted, mnd you he is delighted anyway, cos i am like a little bunny rabbit hahahahaha...... then it says my eg shoudl release on sat..( askdramy this is)..so willkeep up the bding.... i am trying not to obsess, but inside i know i am..... us so desperatley want this soon...as my age is against me....
> 
> congrats amos...am delighted for ya.... i think we first met in the 36 and up ttc ..... may i ask how old you are >??? i am 40....
> 
> oh i really hope we all get lucky.......
> 
> big hugs all round..
> loobi
> xxx

Hi Loobi...I will be 37 in November- but I still feel and act like I am 22!! 
We will be sure to leave you alone starting Thursday cause we know you will be a little busy!!! FX'd for ya!!!


----------



## Twinmad

:haha: loobi.... :wine: for DH bday and :wine: for you being a bunny rabbit. It's highly needed right about now so keep up the good work and FX you O on schedule... :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Amos dear, i'm still itching to update the front page.... do I have your permission? pretty pleeeeease :winkwink:


----------



## impatient

Just started officially ttc this month, though we have tried a few random times in the past. I am on cd26, but didn't O until CD22. I have been using an OPK. My cycles are very long. After using the OPK this month I've realized that i O way later than i thought We had been BDing at the wrong time!! When should I start HPT? ANyone get positive results earlier than normal. :flower:I've been learning so much from this site. Luv it!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Amos dear, i'm still itching to update the front page.... do I have your permission? pretty pleeeeease :winkwink:

Sure why not---go ahead!


----------



## Twinmad

impatient said:


> Just started officially ttc this month, though we have tried a few random times in the past. I am on cd26, but didn't O until CD22. I have been using an OPK. My cycles are very long. After using the OPK this month I've realized that i O way later than i thought We had been BDing at the wrong time!! When should I start HPT? ANyone get positive results earlier than normal. :flower:I've been learning so much from this site. Luv it!!!!

:hi: dear, welcome to the thread. How long are you cycles normally? It's normally advisable to wait till at least 10dpo to start testing so that should prob be CD32 if you O'd on CD22

there are lots of POAS experts on this thread so feel free to ask away

:dust: to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Amos2009 said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> Amos dear, i'm still itching to update the front page.... do I have your permission? pretty pleeeeease :winkwink:
> 
> Sure why not---go ahead!Click to expand...

:happydance: UPDATED :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Twin,
So sorry dont you just hate Drs sometimes. Its like how about you tell me if I am Oing before I waste all this time trying just incase I am not. How frustrating. Keep you head up. FXXX for you.


----------



## Twinmad

puppymom32 said:


> Twin,
> So sorry dont you just hate Drs sometimes. Its like how about you tell me if I am Oing before I waste all this time trying just incase I am not. How frustrating. Keep you head up. FXXX for you.

That's exactly what I was thinking... I want a :baby: in 9 months time yet the silly GP says keep trying for another 9months and if nothing, come back and we'll start doing test... what a silly sud :gun:

Thanks babe, at least someone understands cos he made me feel like I was being silly coming to him after having tried for only 3 months.

How you doing sweetie.... not long till test day now... any symptoms? Your chart is looking good I must add


----------



## puppymom32

Trying to not to symptom spot because I tend to do that every month. So far only light cramping on both sides. More on my R side than my L which is good because I dont have a tube on that side and I know I O'd on my L side this month. Usually I worry whenever I feel cramps on my good side having had 2 ectopic it freaks me out. But not really painful just kinda there nothing like AF cramps. We will see. Gonna wait to test until Sat as I will be 12dpo then. We will see what happens. Thanks I was glad to see my temp go back up a little bit today. No big dips like normally so we will see. I hate waiting I am so impatient. So far since temping my longest LP has only been 12 days so I guess I will know soon.


----------



## Twinmad

Everything crossed for you babe.... hope those beans get VERY sticky :hugs:

I think i'm out this month but i'll wait and see... just got a whole bunch of cheap HPT on ebay (15 10mIU/ml tests for 99p) bargain :happydance:


----------



## impatient

Twinmad said:


> impatient said:
> 
> 
> Just started officially ttc this month, though we have tried a few random times in the past. I am on cd26, but didn't O until CD22. I have been using an OPK. My cycles are very long. After using the OPK this month I've realized that i O way later than i thought We had been BDing at the wrong time!! When should I start HPT? ANyone get positive results earlier than normal. :flower:I've been learning so much from this site. Luv it!!!!
> 
> :hi: dear, welcome to the thread. How long are you cycles normally? It's normally advisable to wait till at least 10dpo to start testing so that should prob be CD32 if you O'd on CD22
> 
> there are lots of POAS experts on this thread so feel free to ask away
> 
> :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...





My cycles are getting shorter and shorter AND CLOSER TO NORMAL every month thanks to a natural suppliment called chaste tree! It was 42 days last time and judging by the past few cycles it should be 32 this month. I'm soooooooo ready!!!!!! :baby: Thanks


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Everything crossed for you babe.... hope those beans get VERY sticky :hugs:
> 
> I think i'm out this month but i'll wait and see... just got a whole bunch of cheap HPT on ebay (15 10mIU/ml tests for 99p) bargain :happydance:

Why do you think you are out this month???? You're never out til she shows her face!!!


----------



## Lover

:witch: got me this morning...2 days early, as if to rub it in! 

:cry:

Maybe next month...


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Lover:hugs:
Go grab yourself a glass of :wine: chick.....the countdown to O begins tomorrow:yipee::hugs:

Sending tonnes of :dust: for the coming cycle:hugs:


----------



## JLove84

Great... now there are 2 full hours of A Baby Story on TLC....:growlmad:


----------



## x-amy-x

12th October tester here! Another june baby for me i reckon!


----------



## sma1588

i think i will be testing after the 28th of sept. but im never regular ..well from my last few cycles that i just started getting again but when do you girls think i should do a test?


we have been BD every other day since my last cycle that was only a 15 day cycle...


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls~~~ Logging on for my daily dose of BnB! How's everyone doing?

Twinmad: I'm sorry about your doctor's appointment. What is your plan of action now?

WelshRose: Sorry about the result on the IC HPT! But then, dun think they are that reliable anyway! PMA! Hope you get your :bfp:!!

Lover: Sorry that the witch got you. Hope next month will be your month!!

sma: Sorry, I am still not very clued up about the whole TTC business but I'm sure some of the girls here will be able to help you. They are great! Hope you get your :bfp: when you test!!

As for myself today, well, smiley number 3 on my CB Digi!!! What is going on???](*,) I start to wonder if my DH has somehow managed to tweak the CB Digi to his advantage :-s Maybe my body is trying hard to O but just can't... :cry:


----------



## JLove84

Twinmad, sorry can you change my test date to the 6th? I misread the calendar. I KNEW that was too early.....


----------



## Jefner

Hey girlies!

Not much new to report here. I had another temp drop today (after it went back up yesterday), so who knows what's up with my chart. I'm super tired today, but I don't think it means anything other than I slept crappy last night. The dogs kept jumping off the bed to get outside (I suspect there was a rabbit in the yard) and I had a splitting headache. Finally around 2:30 I got up and took some tylenol and it mostly went away. Otherwise, no symptoms today other than the sore bbs. 

Welshrose: sorry about your bfn! Here's to hoping it was just to early and that bfp is only a few days away!!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Jefner:hugs:
Aww bless you having a crappy night:hugs:
How rubbish am I?!:dohh: I felt really good yesterday even talked someone else out of testing at 10dpo...then I go and poas at 10dpo!....I knew when I was dipping the blinking thing it would be :bfn::dohh:
All that said...there is still no sign of my usual spotting and I'm feeling really bloated tonight....here's hoping for us all babe:hugs::kiss:

@Nibbler: 3 smiley faces....bless you sweetheart:hugs: *WelshRose shouts to Nibbler's Ovary* Go Lil Ovary....get pinging that lil eggie out....the boyz are out there waiting!:winkwink::hugs: Hope it happens soon for you sweets:hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Jefner: Are you going to test soon?

WelshRose: Hope the wicked :witch: will stay away from you for a long long time!!

I am getting very very obsessive with my OPKs!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> WelshRose: Hope the wicked :witch: will stay away from you for a long long time!!
> 
> I am getting very very obsessive with my OPKs!!!

God help the hpts!!:rofl::tease::hugs:

Thank you babe.....and Ditto!:friends:


----------



## zolwis

please add me for testing! 27th Sept :) thanks!


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Alright, add me too please if it's not too late? WelshRose bullied me into it :) I'm 9 dpo with generally 29/30 day cycles, planning to test the 23rd through the 27th. I even have my strategy down: I'll use an FRER tomorrow as it's so ridiculously early I need to pull out the big guns; then I'll use my three Target-brand cheapies for the next three days, and finish with my last FRER the day AF is due. Am I completely insane? I think it's actually planning it out like this though that keeps me together in the TWW. My little one would be due June 5th, which sounds like a perfectly PERFECT day to have a baby, don't you think?


----------



## WelshRose

AmyElizabeth said:


> Alright, add me too please if it's not too late? WelshRose bullied me into it :) I'm 9 dpo with generally 29/30 day cycles, planning to test the 23rd through the 27th. I even have my strategy down: I'll use an FRER tomorrow as it's so ridiculously early I need to pull out the big guns; then I'll use my three Target-brand cheapies for the next three days, and finish with my last FRER the day AF is due. Am I completely insane? I think it's actually planning it out like this though that keeps me together in the TWW. My little one would be due June 5th, which sounds like a perfectly PERFECT day to have a baby, don't you think?

Yay AmyElizabeth:hugs:
Welcome hun.....and from a poas addict....it sounds like a marvellous strategy!:winkwink: Heaps of luck and :dust: sweetie.
If we are lucky this cycle that's 3 of us that would be due on June 5th...You, Jefner and Moi....so an absolutely magnifico day to have a baby:rofl:


----------



## Jefner

I totally agree that June 5th sounds like the perfect day to have a baby!! I hope we all get that!

I'll probably wait until Saturday to test, as AF is due Friday. I may test earlier depending on how I feel. If I have standard AF symptoms in the next few days then I probably won't bother to test early (since that's when AF shows up right on time). Time will tell!!

:dust:


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Well good luck to all three of us, Jefner and Welsh Rose! You are so much stronger than I am Jefner, no way will I be able to hold out till after AF is due. That package says "5 days before", and so help me god I will start using it then :)

But trying to temper my enthusiasm, I will probably be back in late October, maybe a bit wiser about early testing in cycle #3.

Well I can't wait to hear the results of you all's tests, hope we are all lucky this go round!


----------



## HollySSmith

Just a question for you ladies. I finished BCP a month ago and my cycle 'seemed' to go right back to normal, my temps seem fine, cf and cp seem to be doing what they should...has anyone heard of people getting a bfp so soon after bcp?
My fertile days go from sunday to wednesday and I'm supposed to O on thursday. DH and I having been bding so far...just wondering what my chances are...

DH and I are not sure. I mean I could still not ovulate...but just wondering from about other people's thoughts/experiences?


----------



## sma1588

i think june in general sounds like a great time to have a baby. eventhough we will have out baby weight through the summer june isnt too hot or too cold, baby could wear cute little shorts or dresses during the day and some nice soft comfy PJs at night.... maybe not for every1 that would work but it would for me being in southern california. we could almost wear shorts year around.... almost! good luck girls lets hope we can all post out BFP anouncements up soon!!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes I agree, June babies sound wonderful!! If I make it this cycle mine would be due June 7th. FX for all of us ladies!! Lots of :dust:

AmyElizabeth, you sound like the ultimate POAS addict. Very smart strategy!! :haha:


----------



## Appa17

Could I be added to Sep 30th please? I'd love to have a June bug! Crossing fingers for first BFP!


----------



## runnergrl

I would like to know from you girls what you think went wrong with the last cycle - I didn't start BDing :sex:seriously until CD16 bcos I was waiting for a high on my CBFM and it never came until CD16 when I got a Peak so i prob left it too late :cry:


What are all of these abbreviations? CD16 bcos....Peak what.. left what too late? 
I would love to know so as not to make the same mistake!

Thanks!

Newly aspiring and TTC,

Megan


----------



## maratobe

could you put me down for testing around the 10th of october please


----------



## runnergrl

How do I get on here? I want to be a June Bug! I get to test on Oct 1, but dont know if I can wait that long!!!:wacko:


----------



## dippyns

Hello all...so hows it going..looks like this month is not gonna be my Month:cry::cry:..we hardly BD 4 times..n now DH is off on a tour!

I so badly wanted a June bug..as I am a june baby myself..wanted a cute little girl (Just like me :winkwink:)...accute case of self obsession!

But sending loads of baby dust to others...wanna see only BFP's in October


----------



## loobi

hi girls, i have a bad feeling... all my ov pains have gone.... all my cm is gone.... my boobs are throbbing, i reckon my hormones are up the spout, i have been taking fertilaid , its supposed to promote good ewcm, and ov.... well, i dontthink it has worked for me, if it has i missed it... my fertile time is suppposed to be approaching from tomorrow...but all my opks are neg..... all my signs of it coming are gone...what the hell????

reckon i must be out for a june baby.... i hope there are a nice bunch in the uly babies when ihave to join up....

good luck to all.....xxxxx loobi


----------



## apple_20

witch got me gar x


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm TTC after going into early labour at 20 weeks :(

Not sure if my body is ready for it just yet but if I get pregnant this month my baby will be due in June. That will give me 3 june babies! June is the month for me I think! xx


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Been such a hectic morning and it's still only 10am :growlmad: I'm ready to go home already :growlmad:

Welcome to all the new June baby testers - x-amy-x, zolwis, AmyElizabeth, Appa17, runnergrl and maratobe - it's great to have you join us and the front page of the thread has been updated... :dust: to all of you and FX for your :bfp:s

@Amos2009 - I think i'm out for this month only bcos I don't think I even O'd :nope: but still keeping my FX that CbFM missed it and i'll get my :bfp: How are you doing today? tested again yet?

@Lover - sooooo sorry the evil :witch: got you babe... countdown to O begins and FX for sticky beans next cycle babe :hugs:

@x-amy-x - you seem to be a June baby expert already so FX for you hun :hugs: 

@sma1588 - I've put you down for testing on the 29th babes so FX for you :hugs:

@Nibbler - i'll just have to wait and see what happens babe...i'll test on the 29th with the hope that I O'd and CbFM missed it (per WelshRose) but if :witch: shows before then, i'll start the countdown to O all over again...thanks for asking babe :hugs: How are you holding up? I love the idea of your DH tweaking your CBDigi to his advantage :haha: :rofl: but i'm sure that's not the case but make sure you BD :sex: on all 3 smileys and FX for :bfp: :winkwink:

@JLove84 - test date has been updated for you babes... not long now :winkwink: 

@Jefner - how you feeling today babe? headaches? sore bbs? any other lovely symptoms? :hugs:

@AmyElizabeth - Bless for being forced into joining us (Welshrose! You RULE!!!) :rofl: So How did this morning FRER go babe? I'm so tempted to add your name under each date on the front page but I won't :winkwink: It's great to have more poas addicts so you're more than welcome

@dippyns - babes, it only takes one little :spermy: so don't lose hope just yet... you just might get your June minime :rofl:

@loobi - hang in there hun, it may just be taking its time to brew the PERFECT eggy for your awaiting :spermy: so take heart :hugs:

@apple_20 - soooo sorry she got you hun... have a lovely glass of :wine: and take a chill pill for the next 5 days babe :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks twin mad x


----------



## babymom3

Im out the witch got me :nope:


----------



## Twinmad

babymom3 said:


> Im out the witch got me :nope:

Sorry she got you babe... have a lovely glass of :wine: and relax for the next few days until she leaves then...it's back on the big bad horse of TTCing...:hugs: babes


----------



## Aster

Sorry all those who are out :cry::cry: Sending you huge :hugs: and loads of dust for next cycle!:thumbup: I had a little bit of EWCM this morning and have been :sex: every day for the last 4 days just in case and will jump on hubby later.. just to make sure! :winkwink: Then I guess I will be in the 2WW...:wacko: Can you put me down for testing on the 6th twin mad? Think I guessed a bit early before!:blush: 

:dust: to all of you who are still in... come on BFP's!!!! 

Aster xxx


----------



## Aster

Awwwwwwwww twinmad!!! Is that your puppy!!!!! Sooooo cute!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Twinmad

Aster said:


> Awwwwwwwww twinmad!!! Is that your puppy!!!!! Sooooo cute!! :kiss::kiss:

Yes he is such an Andrex puppy but extremely naughty bcos of it cos I fall for the puppy dog eyes ALL the time. 

Well done for all the :sex: and being a :bunny: rabbit.... FX it all pays off come the 6th... i'll update the list ASAP :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Aww thanks hon, I have two very grown up babies and they get away with murder!! (They are both rescues and have perfected that 'poor abused dog' look!!!!) Got everything crossed for this month! xx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes. 

Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.

EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.


----------



## Twinmad

jerseyshoregirl said:


> UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes.
> 
> Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.
> 
> EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.

Awww!!! Babe!!! Soooooo sorry to hear that. I really loved the idea of Irish twins but nevermind babes.... hope you get a sticky bean next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jefner

Morning Ladies!

Not much new to report here. After sleeping so crappy Monday night, last night I went to bed at around 9:00 and was totally out by 10:00...I slept awesome so I must have needed it! My headache finally went away (I think), but only after I took more tylenol before I went to bed. I'm still having some twinges, so it may be trying to come back. My bbs are still sore and my temp went back up a bit this morning, from 97.80 yesterday to 98.04 today. It's apparently on some sort of sick rollercoaster ride, so who knows what's going on. :shrug:

@jerseyshoregirl ~ so sorry about your loss! Like you said, everything happens for a reason...here's to hoping your next attempt is a sticky bean!!!

@Welshrose ~ how's my cycle buddy doing this morning? Any spotting or other signs of af? I sure hope not!!!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

babymom3 said:


> Im out the witch got me :nope:

OH no......so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

jerseyshoregirl said:


> UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes.
> 
> Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.
> 
> EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.

Aww Jersey....so sorry to hear that :( I am so afraid of that this month as well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Thanks for checking in TwinMad, BFN this morning of course. I'm ridiculously disappointed, had dreams all night about two big fat lines on the stick. 

And JerseyShoreGirl, I am so sorry for your loss. I think I'm going to try to learn from you and not test until Saturday. I just see everyone announcing BFPs at 9, 10, and 11 dpo, and start thinking "well, I could win the lottery too!" 

Now I have to put on a suit and spend the whole day chatting with clients and coworkers and pretending this isn't the only thing I'm thinking about. UGH.

Good luck to everyone still in the game!


----------



## Amos2009

AmyElizabeth said:


> Thanks for checking in TwinMad, BFN this morning of course. I'm ridiculously disappointed, had dreams all night about two big fat lines on the stick.
> 
> And JerseyShoreGirl, I am so sorry for your loss. I think I'm going to try to learn from you and not test until Saturday. I just see everyone announcing BFPs at 9, 10, and 11 dpo, and start thinking "well, I could win the lottery too!"
> 
> Now I have to put on a suit and spend the whole day chatting with clients and coworkers and pretending this isn't the only thing I'm thinking about. UGH.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in the game!

Sorry sweetie----but you are still early and you are never out til the witch shows her face!!!


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Thanks Amos, and I saw early congrats are in order for you! FX that this sticks for you, maybe you will start the good luck for all the Amy Elizabeth's out there this month :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks fellow AmyElizabeth! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!


----------



## fluffyblue

hi all well lots going on here. Im currently 9dpo and BORED - determined not to test after last months chemical so am gonna wait for another week and YES i do have the willpower.


----------



## puppymom32

Hey Fluffy I too am 9dpo but I have no will power and will test tomorrow and then again on Sat usually I only have a 12 day LP so I should know something by then. How long is your LP? FXXX for us.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Hello ladies, I'm sorry to all those that the witch showed. I still have 8 days. Is anyone else feel like they are an ocean of emotion. I find myself crying at silly shows on tv. 
I wish everyone luck.-
I'm not an Amy Elizabeth but I'm an Amy Michelle....


----------



## Amos2009

fluffyblue said:


> hi all well lots going on here. Im currently 9dpo and BORED - determined not to test after last months chemical so am gonna wait for another week and YES i do have the willpower.

Good for you fluffy!! You don't have much longer to wait!!!


----------



## loobi

hi girls... well,i am feeling grotty here today...absolutely dog tired...and myheads wrecked, no sign of ov.... but lots of creamy cm.... metal taste in my mouth big time....and throbbing boobs.... but according to the spreadsheet and askdramy.... i havent even ov yet,not til the weekend.... soi reckon my hormones are whacked after the mmc and d and c...which seems a bit mad,cos both of the af's i have had since have been 33 days spot on.. i dunno..my heads wrecked with it all........ maybe i am just obssessing so much that my mind and body think i am up the duff already... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

3pinkwantblue said:


> Hello ladies, I'm sorry to all those that the witch showed. I still have 8 days. Is anyone else feel like they are an ocean of emotion. I find myself crying at silly shows on tv.
> I wish everyone luck.-
> I'm not an Amy Elizabeth but I'm an Amy Michelle....

Well, an Amy is an Amy!! Let's go Amy's!!!


----------



## Amos2009

loobi said:


> hi girls... well,i am feeling grotty here today...absolutely dog tired...and myheads wrecked, no sign of ov.... but lots of creamy cm.... metal taste in my mouth big time....and throbbing boobs.... but according to the spreadsheet and askdramy.... i havent even ov yet,not til the weekend.... soi reckon my hormones are whacked after the mmc and d and c...which seems a bit mad,cos both of the af's i have had since have been 33 days spot on.. i dunno..my heads wrecked with it all........ maybe i am just obssessing so much that my mind and body think i am up the duff already... xxxxxxxx

Sorry loobi :hugs: It really bites when our bodies play tricks on us


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

loobi said:


> hi girls... well,i am feeling grotty here today...absolutely dog tired...and myheads wrecked, no sign of ov.... but lots of creamy cm.... metal taste in my mouth big time....and throbbing boobs.... but according to the spreadsheet and askdramy.... i havent even ov yet,not til the weekend.... soi reckon my hormones are whacked after the mmc and d and c...which seems a bit mad,cos both of the af's i have had since have been 33 days spot on.. i dunno..my heads wrecked with it all........ maybe i am just obssessing so much that my mind and body think i am up the duff already... xxxxxxxx

hang in there, it will happen. :dust:


----------



## lewiepud08

hi everybody in Jen and im fairly new to b'n'b we are ttc number 3 and im currently in my 2ww on 7dpo so excited!! :happydance::happydance:

my youngest is nearly 10mths old,i also have an older son who is 11 :) :) 

today ive been gettin lots of aches down there and feeling very tired. Im gonna test around the 1st of October when AF is due, 

eeeeek 

goodluck girls lots of babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

lewiepud08 said:


> hi everybody in Jen and im fairly new to b'n'b we are ttc number 3 and im currently in my 2ww on 7dpo so excited!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my youngest is nearly 10mths old,i also have an older son who is 11 :) :)
> 
> today ive been gettin lots of aches down there and feeling very tired. Im gonna test around the 1st of October when AF is due,
> 
> eeeeek
> 
> goodluck girls lots of babydust to you all xxxxxx

:flower: Welcome, your testing the same day as I am. :dust: I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## puppymom32

I'm and Amy too. Amy Renee


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- I had no idea there were so many Amy's on this board!! PLeeeeeeease let this be a good cycle for us!!! 

Welcome Jen to the madness of B&B!!! Baby dust to all!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## lewiepud08

thankyou everyone sending loads and loads of babydust to us all 

:dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsXYZ

Hello All,

I'm new to all of this too. I came off BCP in July after honeymoon. Had a 44 day cycle last month and have been charting temps this month. Worried I wasn't ovulating but had EWCM over the last couple of days and FF says I ovulated on Sunday - yey!


----------



## x-amy-x

LOL so many amys! The joys of having a common name!


----------



## lisalou31

can you put me down for the 8th october please :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm laying off the tests completely this month. Made a bet to hubby that I would. He doesn't think I can! I have loads of OPKs and HPTs sat in the bathroom and i'm not gonna use a single one til 12th of Oct :smug:


----------



## runnergrl

how does Amos already know if she's not due for AF until Oct 1? i AM SO CONFUSED... thats when I should be able to test.. Am I missing something??


----------



## puppymom32

runnergrl said:


> how does Amos already know if she's not due for AF until Oct 1? i AM SO CONFUSED... thats when I should be able to test.. Am I missing something??

Her AF is due tomorrow she was just gonna wait over a week to do a test and ended up testing earlier like a lot of us do and got a BFP.


----------



## runnergrl

Oh ok YAY for you then Amos! Pray that mine will come back BFP too! I got off BCP in August after getting married in July. I know a lot of you have been trying a lot longer, but my hubby and I want to have at least two. And I want to have them soon, so I am able to be active and enjoy doing athletic type things with my children. That is so important to me.


----------



## Amos2009

If I would have done what I was SUPPOSED to do, I would not have tested til Oct 1!! But I gave in like all us POAS addicts do!!!


----------



## surreysharon

BFP yesterday - seems i was pregnant already
i was down as the 3rd oct but can u put me as yesterday


----------



## CJane

So... what's the news from our testers today?? :shrug: It's all very quiet from the people due to test today or 24th.

Don't tell me that you are all being good and waiting until tomorrow! 

WelshRose, Jenfer, Bexx please let us know what's going on with you? If I have to go through the 2WW the only fun is stalking others around here, especially at test time. :haha:

Please say you're not updating coz you're all too busy celebrating your BFPs!:thumbup:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hey guys, can i be added to the list please. Due Oct 5th. Im now on Cd16, so in my two week wait now 2DPO. I love the june glitter graphics and also love that nifty little chart on page one! Very cool. Been laying upside down for about fifteen minutes....he he...trying to keep the soup in the bowl as they say (sory TMI). I was like 'Im not wasting a drop' LOL. Month number 8 WILL be my month!!! Anyways hi to everyone...and hi again to those that i recognise from JULY/AUG/SEPT threads... this is our month!!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

puppymom32 said:


> Hey Fluffy I too am 9dpo but I have no will power and will test tomorrow and then again on Sat usually I only have a 12 day LP so I should know something by then. How long is your LP? FXXX for us.

Well.... i usually only have a LP of 9 days BUT this month for the first time I ovulated on CD16 which means I should have a 14 day LP this time. I have upped my Vit B this month and I think it brought O forward so if nothing else this month even if AF comes Monday I will have had my first EVER 14 day LP.


----------



## puppymom32

Thats great. I also take Vit B the last few cycles but it hasnt made much of a difference still am Oing earlier but AF coming after the same days.


----------



## Kates McGee

Can you add me for October 9th? Thanks!


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am on CD18...I think I am supposed to test in one week.


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> @Welshrose ~ how's my cycle buddy doing this morning? Any spotting or other signs of af? I sure hope not!!!
> 
> :hug: and :dust:

Hey Jefner...:friends::hugs:
Well for the first time this tww....I feel really?....Blah...think that maybe the word for it:dohh:
Keeping fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow otherwise I think I'm gonna be out:sad2: 
Have noticed the tinyest amount of very pale pink when I wipe this afternoon, admitedly it doesn't seem to be happening now and has never marked underwear (it would usually be more than this and darker in colour and started 2 days ago usually) but combine it with a :bfn: and well....:sad2::dohh: Which I know is silly cos I think my chart is looking ok and other signs are promising....and it's not over til the nasty Ol Hag arrives.....I'm gonna go hide quick before tomorrow morning....a nice coffee house somewhere with big cosy leather sofas might do it....Anyone fancy joining me in hiding?:dohh::rofl:

How's your day been anyway babe?
Hope that nasty headache has well and truly gone:hugs:
Any more symptoms?.....I really hope so:winkwink:
I'm going to join you and not test til Saturday now....hopefully I get that chance and she doesn't arrive tomorrow.

Big :hugs: 'n' Love xx


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> @Welshrose ~ how's my cycle buddy doing this morning? Any spotting or other signs of af? I sure hope not!!!
> 
> :hug: and :dust:
> 
> Hey Jefner...:friends::hugs:
> Well for the first time this tww....I feel really?....Blah...think that maybe the word for it:dohh:
> Keeping fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow otherwise I think I'm gonna be out:sad2:
> Have noticed the tinyest amount of very pale pink when I wipe this afternoon, admitedly it doesn't seem to be happening now and has never marked underwear (it would usually be more than this and darker in colour and started 2 days ago usually) but combine it with a :bfn: and well....:sad2::dohh: Which I know is silly cos I think my chart is looking ok and other signs are promising....and it's not over til the nasty Ol Hag arrives.....I'm gonna go hide quick before tomorrow morning....a nice coffee house somewhere with big cosy leather sofas might do it....Anyone fancy joining me in hiding?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> How's your day been anyway babe?
> Hope that nasty headache has well and truly gone:hugs:
> Any more symptoms?.....I really hope so:winkwink:
> I'm going to join you and not test til Saturday now....hopefully I get that chance and she doesn't arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Big :hugs: 'n' Love xxClick to expand...

Hey babe! I hope :witch: stays away!! Let's hope the spotting is implantation!!!

Sadly my headache has not gone away. It goes away for a bit if I take something, but then it comes back. I've basically had it on and off since Monday. 

I kinda feel blah too. I don't really have any symptoms so to speak, but I don't have any pms symptoms either. My temps have been up and down, so I don't know what to make of that. Ugh. Nothing I can do about any of this, so I think I'll hide out with you. I could definitely go for a big comfy chair and a hot cup of tea!

:hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed WelshRose!! And what self control to wait til Saturday! Bravo


----------



## Serene123

October 4th for me :)


----------



## Bexx

CJane said:


> So... what's the news from our testers today?? :shrug: It's all very quiet from the people due to test today or 24th.
> 
> Don't tell me that you are all being good and waiting until tomorrow!
> 
> WelshRose, Jenfer, Bexx please let us know what's going on with you? If I have to go through the 2WW the only fun is stalking others around here, especially at test time. :haha:
> 
> Please say you're not updating coz you're all too busy celebrating your BFPs!:thumbup:

I'm off to bed in a sec, but will be testing first thing in the morning assuming AF doesn't decide to start before then.

I'm having slight cramping at the moment, which is typical when AF is due, but I'm hoping it could also be a pregnancy sign. [-o&lt;


----------



## Jefner

Good luck, Bexx! Can't wait til morning to check in!!

:dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hi girlies,
I got my :bfp: - still crossing my fingers and wishing with all my heart as it's very early days. But fingers crossed and GOOD LUCK for the rest of the month/next month. This is going to happen for you all soon, I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Drazic<3 said:


> Hi girlies,
> I got my :bfp: - still crossing my fingers and wishing with all my heart as it's very early days. But fingers crossed and GOOD LUCK for the rest of the month/next month. This is going to happen for you all soon, I just know it. :hugs:

Yaaaaay!!! :happydance: Congrats babe..... I hope that little bean sticks :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the new June Baby testers (lewiepud08(jen), lisalou31, MrsXYZ, emzdreamgirl, Kates McGee, harmonygirl72 and toriaaaaTRASH).... it's great to have you on the thread and :dust: to you all and FX for your :bfp:s at the end of this cycle.

How's everyone this morning? Today's testers, Bexx, WelshRose, Jefner, did you give into temptation and POAS? Or are you really going to wait until Sat? Your temps are looking good so FX for all of you :hugs:

Nothing new to report here :nope: no symptoms, no cramps, no headaches, no NOTHING :cry:


----------



## dippyns

Drazic<3 said:


> Hi girlies,
> I got my :bfp: - still crossing my fingers and wishing with all my heart as it's very early days. But fingers crossed and GOOD LUCK for the rest of the month/next month. This is going to happen for you all soon, I just know it. :hugs:



Wow..thats great..wish you a smooth and happy 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aster

Aww huge congrats hon on your BFP!!


----------



## Bexx

AF is due today but hasn't arrived yet. Got a BFN this morning though.

Will re-test on Saturday if AF stays away.


----------



## Twinmad

Bexx said:


> AF is due today but hasn't arrived yet. Got a BFN this morning though.
> 
> Will re-test on Saturday if AF stays away.

FX for you babe.... I hope the :witch: stays away


----------



## dippyns

i am feeling like crying badly :cry::cry::cry:

Have a bad headache and piles of work to complete!


----------



## Cafferine

My AF is due in 2 days. What's the earliest/latest you have had a BFP?


----------



## AmyElizabeth

So I have a hilarious (well, to me anyway) story for you ladies this morning. My husband and I had just woken up and were getting ready to go on our morning run. I, naturally, had just used my FMU to POAS, and had it sitting on the bathtub ledge behind the shower curtain. This is so that I don't stare at it in vain for the entire 10 minutes, I'm sure you all can relate! Hubby comes in to brush his teeth and like a kid at Christmas goes "so did you test? Well, where is it?" I had my mouth full of toothpaste so just gestured at the bathtub, he looks at it and goes, "what is it supposed to look like if it's positive?" Again, mouth full, so I just hold up two fingers. He looks at it again, and with the sweetest, most dearly confused look on his face goes, "but there's only one line?" I'm like, uh, yeah, don't I know it! Welcome to my world darling!!! I love that he's trying to be involved, and that was just too cute this morning. 

But yeah, bottom line was another BFN for me today :( I know I'm only 11 dpo, so there's still hope right? No PMS cramping, which last month had started already. Also, the one actually good sign I'm holding onto is that my cervix position has been really high the last few days. Almost as high as at O, although not as soft, more medium-firmness. Has anyone else had this? Is this actually a good thing? I think normally my cervix is low and hard right before AF...does that sound right?

I was glad to read everyone's updates this morning, sounds like Jefner, we are in the same boat right about now! FX for all!


----------



## Twinmad

dippyns said:


> i am feeling like crying badly :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Have a bad headache and piles of work to complete!

:bless: you babe.... why don't you relax for a bit and just stop what you're doing to get yourself together.... no point trying to complete work when you're feeling all groggy... :hugs:



Cafferine said:


> My AF is due in 2 days. What's the earliest/latest you have had a BFP?

It depends on the HPT you use.... some are more sensitive that others but with 2 days to go, you can pretty much use the ClearBlue one cos it says up to 4 days before AF is due

Welcome to the thread by the way


----------



## Twinmad

AmyElizabeth said:


> So I have a hilarious (well, to me anyway) story for you ladies this morning. My husband and I had just woken up and were getting ready to go on our morning run. I, naturally, had just used my FMU to POAS, and had it sitting on the bathtub ledge behind the shower curtain. This is so that I don't stare at it in vain for the entire 10 minutes, I'm sure you all can relate! Hubby comes in to brush his teeth and like a kid at Christmas goes "so did you test? Well, where is it?" I had my mouth full of toothpaste so just gestured at the bathtub, he looks at it and goes, "what is it supposed to look like if it's positive?" Again, mouth full, so I just hold up two fingers. He looks at it again, and with the sweetest, most dearly confused look on his face goes, "but there's only one line?" I'm like, uh, yeah, don't I know it! Welcome to my world darling!!! I love that he's trying to be involved, and that was just too cute this morning.
> 
> But yeah, bottom line was another BFN for me today :( I know I'm only 11 dpo, so there's still hope right? No PMS cramping, which last month had started already. Also, the one actually good sign I'm holding onto is that my cervix position has been really high the last few days. Almost as high as at O, although not as soft, more medium-firmness. Has anyone else had this? Is this actually a good thing? I think normally my cervix is low and hard right before AF...does that sound right?
> 
> I was glad to read everyone's updates this morning, sounds like Jefner, we are in the same boat right about now! FX for all!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: That was actually really funny.... I pictured my DH when I read it and I couldn't stop laughing out loud in my office.... my colleagues all think i'm crazy anyway :rofl: 

Hang in there sweetie, it's nowhere near over yet. I've never checked my cervix positioning cos I wouldn't know where to begin but high cervix def sounds promising babe....FX for :bfp:


----------



## dippyns

Twinmad said:


> dippyns said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling like crying badly :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Have a bad headache and piles of work to complete!
> 
> :bless: you babe.... why don't you relax for a bit and just stop what you're doing to get yourself together.... no point trying to complete work when you're feeling all groggy... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Twinmad..did exactly the same..went up to the cafteria and had one big peice of Black forest cake..seems to be workingClick to expand...


----------



## Cafferine

Thanks. Well I only used cheap pound land ones saving an expensive one for AF due date, 26/09. Ho hum. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Twinmad said:


> AmyElizabeth said:
> 
> 
> So I have a hilarious (well, to me anyway) story for you ladies this morning. My husband and I had just woken up and were getting ready to go on our morning run. I, naturally, had just used my FMU to POAS, and had it sitting on the bathtub ledge behind the shower curtain. This is so that I don't stare at it in vain for the entire 10 minutes, I'm sure you all can relate! Hubby comes in to brush his teeth and like a kid at Christmas goes "so did you test? Well, where is it?" I had my mouth full of toothpaste so just gestured at the bathtub, he looks at it and goes, "what is it supposed to look like if it's positive?" Again, mouth full, so I just hold up two fingers. He looks at it again, and with the sweetest, most dearly confused look on his face goes, "but there's only one line?" I'm like, uh, yeah, don't I know it! Welcome to my world darling!!! I love that he's trying to be involved, and that was just too cute this morning.
> 
> But yeah, bottom line was another BFN for me today :( I know I'm only 11 dpo, so there's still hope right? No PMS cramping, which last month had started already. Also, the one actually good sign I'm holding onto is that my cervix position has been really high the last few days. Almost as high as at O, although not as soft, more medium-firmness. Has anyone else had this? Is this actually a good thing? I think normally my cervix is low and hard right before AF...does that sound right?
> 
> I was glad to read everyone's updates this morning, sounds like Jefner, we are in the same boat right about now! FX for all!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: That was actually really funny.... I pictured my DH when I read it and I couldn't stop laughing out loud in my office.... my colleagues all think i'm crazy anyway :rofl:
> 
> Hang in there sweetie, it's nowhere near over yet. I've never checked my cervix positioning cos I wouldn't know where to begin but high cervix def sounds promising babe....FX for :bfp:Click to expand...

So glad you got a giggle out of it Twinmad! At least some joy can still be found, even in a BFN, right? Does anyone else chart their CP that can give me some insight on what is normal at this time of the cycle? Thanks!


----------



## Amos2009

Drazic<3 said:


> Hi girlies,
> I got my :bfp: - still crossing my fingers and wishing with all my heart as it's very early days. But fingers crossed and GOOD LUCK for the rest of the month/next month. This is going to happen for you all soon, I just know it. :hugs:

YAAAAY!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amos2009

AmyElizabeth said:


> So I have a hilarious (well, to me anyway) story for you ladies this morning. My husband and I had just woken up and were getting ready to go on our morning run. I, naturally, had just used my FMU to POAS, and had it sitting on the bathtub ledge behind the shower curtain. This is so that I don't stare at it in vain for the entire 10 minutes, I'm sure you all can relate! Hubby comes in to brush his teeth and like a kid at Christmas goes "so did you test? Well, where is it?" I had my mouth full of toothpaste so just gestured at the bathtub, he looks at it and goes, "what is it supposed to look like if it's positive?" Again, mouth full, so I just hold up two fingers. He looks at it again, and with the sweetest, most dearly confused look on his face goes, "but there's only one line?" I'm like, uh, yeah, don't I know it! Welcome to my world darling!!! I love that he's trying to be involved, and that was just too cute this morning.
> 
> But yeah, bottom line was another BFN for me today :( I know I'm only 11 dpo, so there's still hope right? No PMS cramping, which last month had started already. Also, the one actually good sign I'm holding onto is that my cervix position has been really high the last few days. Almost as high as at O, although not as soft, more medium-firmness. Has anyone else had this? Is this actually a good thing? I think normally my cervix is low and hard right before AF...does that sound right?
> 
> I was glad to read everyone's updates this morning, sounds like Jefner, we are in the same boat right about now! FX for all!

Bless our men...they are so clueless sometimes!! But you are definitely not out- still early days for you!!! FX'd for you!


----------



## puppymom32

BFN on dollar store test today. :( Not giving up hope yet I know 10dpo is still early gonna wait and test again Sat if witch is no show. We will see.


----------



## loobi

well, i just never seem to get a pos opk!!!!!!! does this mean i am just not ovulating??? i had ov pains last week..... and some cm... though not tons..... i am supposed to ov in next few days, but i get neg opks, and very little cm..... i wish it didnt cost a bomb to get test done over here.... i would ask em to have a look see what with my hormones..... 

really getting me down to be honest

loobi


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> BFN on dollar store test today. :( Not giving up hope yet I know 10dpo is still early gonna wait and test again Sat if witch is no show. We will see.

VERY early still!!!! You are definitely not out....having any symptoms or anything yet?


----------



## Amos2009

loobi said:


> well, i just never seem to get a pos opk!!!!!!! does this mean i am just not ovulating??? i had ov pains last week..... and some cm... though not tons..... i am supposed to ov in next few days, but i get neg opks, and very little cm..... i wish it didnt cost a bomb to get test done over here.... i would ask em to have a look see what with my hormones.....
> 
> really getting me down to be honest
> 
> loobi

Awww Loobi- I am clueless about those OPK's but I just wanted to give you :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Nothing to extrodinary my boobs always hurt and seem fuller after I Ov been having cramps slight ones since 6dpo and a few days ago my back started cramping too. Usually doesnt happen until AF shows. Also extremely tired but that could just be my crazy life right now. Guess I should know by Sat as that is when AF is due.


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies, may I join you guys! I cannot seem to get added on another thread, so I will try here! I am due for AF on Tuesday CD-29 Sept. 29! Good Luck everyone!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amos2009

I so hope it's your turn Puppy!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

andresmummy said:


> Hello Ladies, may I join you guys! I cannot seem to get added on another thread, so I will try here! I am due for AF on Tuesday CD-29 Sept. 29! Good Luck everyone!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Welcome Andresmummy!!! When will you be testing?


----------



## loobi

thanx for the :hugs: amos... i dont kno whats going on.... i was pregnant this year, so i wasnt unduly worried, but nw my mind is in total mess, i keep worrying that maybe things will not settle down in time for me to get pg again as i am 40 and feel maybe my age is against me..oh i dont know,it doesnt help that i have had a bad attack of ibs this week, been feeling grotty since monday....

:dust: to everybody

loobs


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Drazic<3 congrats to you on your bfp


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Andresmummy Welcome.........


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone:hugs:
Well I remained strong this morning and didn't test......
and now I don't think I need to:cry: 
I've had cramps on and off thru the day and very light pink occassionally on the loo paper. Now the cramps seem to be settling in for the evening and the spotting has got marginally more pink...cervix is still high thou. I did have spotting around AF time when I fell pg with Lil Bean but I really can't remember how much or how pink it was:dohh: I'll probably do a test on Sat just incase but for the time being I'm counting me out.

I can't wish everyone enough luck, sticky :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls! How's everyone today?

WelshRose: Hopefully the spotting is like when you were pregnant the last time, just spotting! I will lock the :witch: up so she will stay away from you!

Drazic: Congratulations on your BFP!! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9months!!:happydance:

Twinmad: How are you today? Hope everything is going well for you. 

My CB smiley has finally gone away for good. Yesterday they were gone and today my BBT is up slightly. So I assumed I had finally Ov'ed yesterday? The problem was, after many days of Baby Dancing (thanks to YoYo-CB Smileys!!), I was exhausted and couldn't stay awake at all last night... If I Ov'ed yesterday but didn't DTD, did I miss my eggy? I am all worried now... :sad1:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> Hey Everyone:hugs:
> Well I remained strong this morning and didn't test......
> and now I don't think I need to:cry:
> I've had cramps on and off thru the day and very light pink occassionally on the loo paper. Now the cramps seem to be settling in for the evening and the spotting has got marginally more pink...cervix is still high thou. I did have spotting around AF time when I fell pg with Lil Bean but I really can't remember how much or how pink it was:dohh: I'll probably do a test on Sat just incase but for the time being I'm counting me out.
> 
> I can't wish everyone enough luck, sticky :dust: and :hugs:

Afernoon, babe!

Well, I did breakdown this morning and test and it was :bfn: I've had cramps all day and my cm has been increasing, so I'm confident that af will arrive right on schedule tomorrow. I'm just so frustrated and dejected. I hate that this has to be such a process, esp. since I went through all of his trying to get pg with DD. Technically this was only our second month of actively trying but we haven't been preventing since April, so I guess I think I should have gotten pg by now. I realize that we're not in a big hurry since Alex isn't even 2 yet, but we only want one more and then we're done. Then I never have to go through any of this shit again!!! :growlmad: Sorry to unload like that...I'm just super frustrated...and I'm sure pms isn't helping any.

Here's to getting a seat on the July bus!!! If af does arrive tomorrow, then my next test date will be October 20, which is DH's birthday. Wouldn't a bfp be the perfect birthday present?!

:hug: and :dust: to everyone who still has to test!


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> Hello girls! How's everyone today?
> 
> WelshRose: Hopefully the spotting is like when you were pregnant the last time, just spotting! I will lock the :witch: up so she will stay away from you!
> 
> My CB smiley has finally gone away for good. Yesterday they were gone and today my BBT is up slightly. So I assumed I had finally Ov'ed yesterday? The problem was, after many days of Baby Dancing (thanks to YoYo-CB Smileys!!), I was exhausted and couldn't stay awake at all last night... If I Ov'ed yesterday but didn't DTD, did I miss my eggy? I am all worried now... :sad1:

Aww Babe:hugs:
Thanks for locking the :witch: up for me:rofl:.....It's either that or I'm gonna burn her stupid broomstick!:growlmad::rofl:

I'm sure you have Baby Danced enough sweets:hugs:....those Lil guys can live for upto 5 days in a friendly environment waiting for Miss Eggy to make an appearance:hugs:
Heaps of :dust: for you sweets :kiss:


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone:hugs:
> Well I remained strong this morning and didn't test......
> and now I don't think I need to:cry:
> I've had cramps on and off thru the day and very light pink occassionally on the loo paper. Now the cramps seem to be settling in for the evening and the spotting has got marginally more pink...cervix is still high thou. I did have spotting around AF time when I fell pg with Lil Bean but I really can't remember how much or how pink it was:dohh: I'll probably do a test on Sat just incase but for the time being I'm counting me out.
> 
> I can't wish everyone enough luck, sticky :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Afernoon, babe!
> 
> Well, I did breakdown this morning and test and it was :bfn: I've had cramps all day and my cm has been increasing, so I'm confident that af will arrive right on schedule tomorrow. I'm just so frustrated and dejected. I hate that this has to be such a process, esp. since I went through all of his trying to get pg with DD. Technically this was only our second month of actively trying but we haven't been preventing since April, so I guess I think I should have gotten pg by now. I realize that we're not in a big hurry since Alex isn't even 2 yet, but we only want one more and then we're done. Then I never have to go through any of this shit again!!! :growlmad: Sorry to unload like that...I'm just super frustrated...and I'm sure pms isn't helping any.
> 
> Here's to getting a seat on the July bus!!! If af does arrive tomorrow, then my next test date will be October 20, which is DH's birthday. Wouldn't a bfp be the perfect birthday present?!
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to everyone who still has to test!Click to expand...

:hi: Sweetheart:hugs:
I hear and understand completely babe:hugs: 
I really really hope that the :witch: doesn't get you hun.....I've got everything crossed for your :bfp::hugs:
If she does happen to show thou...I'm reserving the seat next to you on that July Bus!:winkwink::hugs:

Huge :hugs: n Love xx


----------



## Nibbler

Jefner & WelshRose: The :witch: is now locked up. Torch on stand by to burn her broomstick in case she tries to escape. Fingers & toes crossed for you guys!!

- Nibbler the Witch-Buster


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> Jefner & WelshRose: The :witch: is now locked up. Torch on stand by to burn her broomstick in case she tries to escape. Fingers & toes crossed for you guys!!
> 
> - Nibbler the Witch-Buster

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thank you so much Babe! I was feeling really down in the dumps but the smile is back!:yipee:


----------



## Nibbler

Big hugs to WelshRose. 

This whole TTC business can be so trying to us but I guess all the emotional ups and downs are all worth it in the end when we have our babies in our arms... Hope that day will come for me soon. I have yet to experience motherhood :)

P.S. I miss sushi & oysters! Haven't had them since TTC!


----------



## claire911

Well got back from hols yesterday, am on day 30 and dont feel the least bit preggers! I think I even imagined implantation spotting! TTC really IS stealing my sanity :(


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Oh WelshRose and Jefner, my due date buddies!!! Hold out hope girls, could just be IB and you know cramps can mean anything at all! How many BFP threads have you read where the newly preggo lady been just _convinced _that AF was on her way?

You probably saw I got another BFN today, but amazingly I have been more positive as the day has gone on. I have been having odd twinges in my abdomen that I don't remember from before, although I'm trying not to get too worked up about it. I also haven't had normal PMS cramping settle in yet, although tomorrow will be the real test for that. At any rate, FX for you, hopefully none of us will have to be on the July bus :)


----------



## Nibbler

Claire911: How long is your cycle normally? When are you due to test?

AmyElizabeth: Great PMA! :) Fingers crossed you will get your BFP. I've got the wicked one locked up already :-D


----------



## claire911

Nibbler - 34 day cycle, give or take a day! I had ALL the symtoms last month and nothing so I'm really disheartened this month. Rollercoaster eh.


----------



## claire911

PS. AF due on Mon, test on Tues....or Mon night :rofl:


----------



## Nibbler

claire911 said:


> Nibbler - 34 day cycle, give or take a day! I had ALL the symtoms last month and nothing so I'm really disheartened this month. Rollercoaster eh.

Claire, don't give up yet! Quite a few ladies that got their BFP reported they had no symptoms at all. It's not over until the wicked one shows her face.

Did you enjoy your holiday?


----------



## claire911

Thanks :) Its so disheartening though isnt it. How are u getting on? We did enjoy our holiday, thanks. Very relaxing. Shame it wasnt O time but never mind ;)


----------



## Nibbler

Claire: I know... Every time when the wicked one visits, I feel so deflated. Actually, always get disheartened as soon as my BBs start to hurt since I always have that before my period. What cycle are you on now? Have you children?

Where did you go on holiday? I had a week holiday too and it was before my O as well. Oh well, I still love it anyway :D


----------



## grneyednurse

Talk about going crazy! I have only slept 4 hours in the last 30 hours! I cannot stop thinking about my day of weird bleeding yesterday that I had a dream about just the night before and then it happens!!! And not O spotting, but bloody bleeding without cramping until the last couple hours and it was mild on CD16! WTF? 
This has never happened to me before and either this is really GOOD and don't wanna get my hopes up, but my hopes are up there already (implantation bleeding when I don't even know if I ovulated) or really BAD and I am worried beyong mad now(always regular, but very screwed up now or poss another prob?)
I had implantation bleeding similar with my 1st child 15 yrs ago, but I usually O on CD14-and why this bleeding like AF on CD16? It was 12 hours of "AF" and then suddenly tapered off....sigh
Anyone have this happen? What was the end result?


----------



## claire911

Nope no children. Well we were NTNP for about 7 months and then we decided to crack on in Aug. Already I am cracking!! My BBS have hurt since ovulation this cycle which has been fun, grrrrrrr. They actually feel OK now! How long have u been trying?

We went to Rhodes. It was where we got married a couple of years ago :) We hope for some magic! Where did u go?


----------



## Nibbler

grneyednurse: Very spooky the way you dreamed of the bleeding the night before! Unfortunately, I don't really know the answer to your question. It can't be AF right coz your only on CD16? Hopefully it is something really good! Fingers crossed that you will get a good result :)

Claire: This is our cycle#6 TTC#1! Was telling the ladies that after baby dancing for many nights consecutively (got a few CB Digi smileys). Last night was too knackered and slept right through the night. It turned out that I might actually have Ov'ed yesterday :cry: Oh well... I live in Ireland. Travelled by boat with DH to Essex. Spent a week going around London and spent a day in Cambridge. Absolutely loved it! Didn't want to go home and back to work :shrug:


----------



## claire911

Nibbler - its tricky to get the O just right. Im never very sure! Oooh we live near Cambridge :) Never been to Ireland but would love to go. Think it'd be a fab place to go with :baby: :)


----------



## Nibbler

Claire:

Ireland is a lovely place, lots of scenic areas and very friendly people... but a bit expensive comparing to UK! My friend wanted this coat from Monsoon and it costs 235Euro here (around 217pounds) but it is only 155pounds in the UK!! 

We loved Cambridge but didn't get onto the punts, and took us ages trying to get into the car park at Grand Arcade (?). Absolutely love the area though and will go back again the next time :)

When are you testing?


----------



## sma1588

grneyednurse......

i thought i was alone on that but apparently not. i had another cycle about 15 days after another. not only 1 time but 2 then it took awhile. right when i thought i was supposed to O the next day i started spotting then what do you know im in to a full bleed. i have never had that happen so soon, i was hoping yay maybe implantation blled at first but nope :(


----------



## kstancook

put me down for Oct 6th!!


----------



## Jefner

AmyElizabeth said:


> Oh WelshRose and Jefner, my due date buddies!!! Hold out hope girls, could just be IB and you know cramps can mean anything at all! How many BFP threads have you read where the newly preggo lady been just _convinced _that AF was on her way?
> 
> You probably saw I got another BFN today, but amazingly I have been more positive as the day has gone on. I have been having odd twinges in my abdomen that I don't remember from before, although I'm trying not to get too worked up about it. I also haven't had normal PMS cramping settle in yet, although tomorrow will be the real test for that. At any rate, FX for you, hopefully none of us will have to be on the July bus :)

You're totally right...cramps could mean anything. I wish I had your positive attitude! I've been having a mini-pity party all day, so positive thinking certainly hasn't been high on my list. My cramps are just like pms cramps, so that's why I'm not overly optimistic. *sigh* Maybe you're right, though. Maybe you, me, and welshrose can be those women who say, "Oh, I swore af was on her way but then she just never came and next thing you know I got a bfp!" LOL. 

@Nibbler~ thanks for keeping :witch: locked up for us! I sure hope it works!

I'm exhausted again tonight, so it's off to bed early. Talk to you ladies in the morning!

:hug:


----------



## grneyednurse

Hello everyone! Seems like the bleeding has stopped, but not the mystery or the stress. POAS and of course BFN! I just don't know! I have never ever bled like that unless it was AF or implantation bleeding, but it is too early for AF and I don't want to get too hopeful on the latter. Seems like most everyone on this site is from England! I guess I will be a sore thumb lol 
Anybody test yet?


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps :wave:

@Jefner, Bexx and AmyElizabeth.....C'mon girls....:bfp:....I've got everything crossed for you! How are you all doing?:hugs:

:hi: to all the girls that have joined and I haven't said hello to.....heaps of :dust: to you all:hugs:

@Twinmad: Hey sweetie, how are things with you? Lots of symptoms kicking in I hope!
Could you stick the nasty ol:witch: by my name....just been to the loo and she's here:growlmad:....FX'd for a lucky 13th cycle!

Heaps of love and :dust: to all :kiss:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

:nope: :cry: for WelshRose... I really had hopes for your :bfp: this month :nope: never mind babes.... FX you get that sticky bean next month. Have a glass of :wine: and put your feet up for the next few days :hugs: That's really put a downer on my morning :nope:

Welcome to the thread andresmummy, grneyednurse and kstancook... it's great to have you with us.... :dust: to you ladies and FX for your :bfp:s

@Jefner - Don't get so frustrated hun.... I know it's tough and even I can't follow my own advice but try to hang in there babe :hugs: FX it'll be you this month 

@Nibbler - Babes, you MOST certainly have done enough so just try to relax and not be too anxious about it, that's definitely an approach I didn't have so FXC that it works :hugs:

@grneyednurse - How spooky!!! My two cents babe is that FX it was IB and if so, you'll need to wait a few days for the HcG levels to start building up before you can test.... FX for you babe :hugs:

Nothing new to report my end ladies, I gave in to temptation and POAS this morning only because i've been soooo bloated and constipated the last couple of days but it was a :bfn: :nope: Don't even know why i was disappointed, i'm pretty sure i didn't O this month and i'm having an anovulatory cycle so don't know why I expected anything else.... :cry:


----------



## grneyednurse

Thanks, I hope! I will keep you all posted. I tested again today being the TTC/POAS addict that I am...lol Now, I don't have anymore anyway, but it was not surprisingly a BFN.

Erika


----------



## Bexx

Looks like I'm out girls, AF just started in full force. Got a bit excited with it not starting yesterday, but looked like it was just teasing me.

First month of trying, so can't complain. At least I now know which symptoms not to fuss over next time. 

Oh, now I can have that glass of wine that's been beckoning for the last week. :D


----------



## WelshRose

Bexx said:


> Looks like I'm out girls, AF just started in full force. Got a bit excited with it not starting yesterday, but looked like it was just teasing me.
> 
> First month of trying, so can't complain. At least I now know which symptoms not to fuss over next time.
> 
> Oh, now I can have that glass of wine that's been beckoning for the last week. :D

Awww Bexx:hugs:
Come grab a seat on the July Bus with me:hugs:
And definately you are entitled to a glass of :wine: or two:winkwink:

How's your parrot doing by the way? Hope she's feelin better:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Bexx said:


> Looks like I'm out girls, AF just started in full force. Got a bit excited with it not starting yesterday, but looked like it was just teasing me.
> 
> First month of trying, so can't complain. At least I now know which symptoms not to fuss over next time.
> 
> Oh, now I can have that glass of wine that's been beckoning for the last week. :D

Aww! Bexx :awww: so sorry she got you... she's such a :witch: def have a glass of :wine: babe :hugs:

Can I be a Halloween Humper too pleeeeeease.... i know i'm out this month as well but i don't want to loose hope just yet but i'm sure of it plus I like the sound of being a halloween humper :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Twinmad said:


> Can I be a Halloween Humper too pleeeeeease.... i know i'm out this month as well but i don't want to loose hope just yet but i'm sure of it plus I like the sound of being a halloween humper :happydance:

At the mo Babe....I'm gonna say :nope:.....cos you can't count yourself out while I'm beginning to get blue body parts with everything crossed so tightly for you!:rofl:
If however you know who does arrive (can't even bring myself to speak her evil name!:rofl:) then check out DragonMummy's thread for the code.....I'd love to be a Halloween Humper with you:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Aster

HI girlies! 

Claire - i know what you mean, I start thinking I am imagining things too! :wacko: My best friend got married in rhodes yesterday so made me smile when i read that you had been married there too. :hugs: Wishing you loads of dust for this cycle. :happydance:

grneyednurse - fingers crossed it is a really good sign for you how wierd that you dreamed it too though? :kiss:

love the idea of a halloween humper!!! :rofl: :rofl: 
Big :hugs: for all of you who the wicked :witch: came too but have a large glass of vino!! :winkwink:

I think I Ov'd yesterday or weds but don't really know so going to :sex: once more just in case as am off then to look after my best friends little boy while she is on honeymoon :wacko: which at least will make most of the 2ww go quick!!!! :happydance:

lol xxx


----------



## VOverseas

Hey All,
Thanks for the invite. I O'd a week later this cycle so I am going to test Oct 3!


----------



## JLove84

@grneyednurse ..... you're not the only one living in the states.... I'm in Virginia (granted it's on the other side of the states from where you are) but I've been to Arizona! Beautiful vistas out there...


----------



## Jefner

Morning Ladies!

@welshrose & Bexx: ss the :witch: had to show! That's just plain crappy! :hugs: We can all be Halloween Humpers together then!

@twinmad: ss about your :bfn: FX'd for an ovulatory cycle next time, as well as a sticky bean!

Not much to report here this morning. I don't have the awful cramps I had yesterday, but my temp went down a bit this morning so I'm sure AF will show up sometime today, right on time. I'm not nearly as upset as I was yesterday (although talk to me after af arrives, lol), so that's a good thing. I don't teach on Fridays happydance:) and it's raining, so I think that Alex and I will settle in and make some cookies. 

I'm curious to know what time it is where everyone is, since we're in such different parts of the world. Right now it's about 8:00 am in the great state of South Dakota, but I imagine it's after lunchtime for you girlies in the UK. 

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## JLove84

Jefner said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> @welshrose & Bexx: ss the :witch: had to show! That's just plain crappy! :hugs: We can all be Halloween Humpers together then!
> 
> @twinmad: ss about your :bfn: FX'd for an ovulatory cycle next time, as well as a sticky bean!
> 
> Not much to report here this morning. I don't have the awful cramps I had yesterday, but my temp went down a bit this morning so I'm sure AF will show up sometime today, right on time. I'm not nearly as upset as I was yesterday (although talk to me after af arrives, lol), so that's a good thing. I don't teach on Fridays happydance:) and it's raining, so I think that Alex and I will settle in and make some cookies.
> 
> I'm curious to know what time it is where everyone is, since we're in such different parts of the world. Right now it's about 8:00 am in the great state of South Dakota, but I imagine it's after lunchtime for you girlies in the UK.
> 
> :hug: and :dust:

 I'm in VA.... I'm an hour ahead of you! It's also raining here.... good day for some hot tea and baking!


----------



## Jefner

JLove84 said:


> Jefner said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> @welshrose & Bexx: ss the :witch: had to show! That's just plain crappy! :hugs: We can all be Halloween Humpers together then!
> 
> @twinmad: ss about your :bfn: FX'd for an ovulatory cycle next time, as well as a sticky bean!
> 
> Not much to report here this morning. I don't have the awful cramps I had yesterday, but my temp went down a bit this morning so I'm sure AF will show up sometime today, right on time. I'm not nearly as upset as I was yesterday (although talk to me after af arrives, lol), so that's a good thing. I don't teach on Fridays happydance:) and it's raining, so I think that Alex and I will settle in and make some cookies.
> 
> I'm curious to know what time it is where everyone is, since we're in such different parts of the world. Right now it's about 8:00 am in the great state of South Dakota, but I imagine it's after lunchtime for you girlies in the UK.
> 
> :hug: and :dust:
> 
> I'm in VA.... I'm an hour ahead of you! It's also raining here.... good day for some hot tea and baking!Click to expand...

I had the same thought! I think I'll just keep the teapot on all day!

And I love Virginia! I've only been there once. DH and I went to DC for our honeymoon and drove down to Virginia Beach one day. It was a gorgeous drive!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Jefner:hugs:
You're not out til the dreaded ol hag arrives:hugs:....really hope she doesn't!:hugs:

ummm cookies! I've made chocolate pig blancmange and raspberry jelly....on my own as Callum is in school....it's his fave pud thou:dohh:

Yes it's 14:08 Babe...almost time to go and get my Pickle:yipee:


----------



## Jefner

WelshRose said:


> Hey Jefner:hugs:
> You're not out til the dreaded ol hag arrives:hugs:....really hope she doesn't!:hugs:
> 
> ummm cookies! I've made chocolate pig blancmange and raspberry jelly....on my own as Callum is in school....it's his fave pud thou:dohh:
> 
> Yes it's 14:08 Babe...almost time to go and get my Pickle:yipee:


No such luck. Just went to the bathroom and she's here in all her glory! Soooo, sign me up for Halloween Humpers!! On the plus side, I'm trying out my new Diva Cup. I have pretty high hopes for it, as the thought of never having to buy tampons again is very appealing. I've noticed that quite a few ladies on here use the Moon Cup...is it very popular in the UK?


----------



## WelshRose

Jefner said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jefner:hugs:
> You're not out til the dreaded ol hag arrives:hugs:....really hope she doesn't!:hugs:
> 
> ummm cookies! I've made chocolate pig blancmange and raspberry jelly....on my own as Callum is in school....it's his fave pud thou:dohh:
> 
> Yes it's 14:08 Babe...almost time to go and get my Pickle:yipee:
> 
> 
> No such luck. Just went to the bathroom and she's here in all her glory! Soooo, sign me up for Halloween Humpers!! On the plus side, I'm trying out my new Diva Cup. I have pretty high hopes for it, as the thought of never having to buy tampons again is very appealing. I've noticed that quite a few ladies on here use the Moon Cup...is it very popular in the UK?Click to expand...

Aww Sweets...I'm sorry she got you:hugs:....On a plus side thou....We're on that July Bus together and now I'm not the only one displaying Halloween Humpers wherever I post:rofl:
As for the Moon Cup I'd never heard of them til coming on here but they sound really good. I've been intrigued but haven't purchased yet. I get really big clots with my periods so not sure whether they'd work for me or not:shrug:

Heaps of love hun.....:hugs:


----------



## Bexx

Can I be a Halloween Humper too lol? 

WelshRose, funny how we're both one day late and have the same cycle. Guess that means we'll be testing together again next month. :D

Sainsbury's were out of stock of the wine I so badly wanted, typical. They say they'll have some in tomorrow (oh how I hate going shopping on a Saturday). 

Birdie is doing OK, still awaiting her test results but it looks like it will be at least Monday now.

I was super naughty this week and bought a travel system off eBay lol. We went to collect it today, which made me feel a little sad with AF starting today as well. Still, it's an important purchase out of the way (and I thought it was a bargain lol). :D


----------



## Jefner

Bexx said:


> Can I be a Halloween Humper too lol?
> 
> WelshRose, funny how we're both one day late and have the same cycle. Guess that means we'll be testing together again next month. :D
> 
> Sainsbury's were out of stock of the wine I so badly wanted, typical. They say they'll have some in tomorrow (oh how I hate going shopping on a Saturday).
> 
> Birdie is doing OK, still awaiting her test results but it looks like it will be at least Monday now.
> 
> I was super naughty this week and bought a travel system off eBay lol. We went to collect it today, which made me feel a little sad with AF starting today as well. Still, it's an important purchase out of the way (and I thought it was a bargain lol). :D

Looks like the three of us are all on CD 1....cycle buddies again!! Here's to catching that October eggie!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Oh girls, I'm so sorry the damn witch got you. I guess I'm still in the running, although have completely lost "that feeling" today. Still no signs of the ol' hag, but yet another BFN this morning. I feel somewhat like someone has stuck a pin in me though, boobs don't hurt and seem deflated, no bloating, very bizarre. To make matters worse, I agreed a month ago to co-host a big, boozy party tonight! So, I have to run around buying food and liquor, do all the set up, and then don't even get to drink b/c I'm still in limbo land. This TWW is a total killer.

FX for you all in October, I hope I don't have to join you, but will probably be adding my Halloween Humpers tag come Monday :(


----------



## puppymom32

So I test again this morning 11dpo and BFN again. My usual LP is around 12 days so I thought something may show up on a FRER but not luck. The main reason I tested was because yesterday I was at the store trying on some dresses and first off felt really light headed but then I took my bra off I notice that my aerola's were huge and looked very veiny. I usually dont have that when AF comes. They dont really hurt unless something touches them. This morning they looked a lot darker. Usually they get darker when they get hard but they looked just as dark or dark not hard. Who knows I just thought if that was truly a symptom it would show the HCG in my urine by now. Oh well witch is due tomorrow so we will see. Been stuffy and bad headache the last few days.


----------



## puppymom32

AmyElizabeth said:


> Oh girls, I'm so sorry the damn witch got you. I guess I'm still in the running, although have completely lost "that feeling" today. Still no signs of the ol' hag, but yet another BFN this morning. I feel somewhat like someone has stuck a pin in me though, boobs don't hurt and seem deflated, no bloating, very bizarre. To make matters worse, I agreed a month ago to co-host a big, boozy party tonight! So, I have to run around buying food and liquor, do all the set up, and then don't even get to drink b/c I'm still in limbo land. This TWW is a total killer.
> 
> FX for you all in October, I hope I don't have to join you, but will probably be adding my Halloween Humpers tag come Monday :(


Amy,
How many DPO are you?


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> So I test again this morning 11dpo and BFN again. My usual LP is around 12 days so I thought something may show up on a FRER but not luck. The main reason I tested was because yesterday I was at the store trying on some dresses and first off felt really light headed but then I took my bra off I notice that my aerola's were huge and looked very veiny. I usually dont have that when AF comes. They dont really hurt unless something touches them. I just thought if that was truly a symptom it would show the HCG in my urine by now. Oh well witch is due tomorrow so we will see. Been stuffy and bad headache the last few days.

You're still not out sweetie!! Plus those are good symptoms!!! Chin up!! :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Positive vibes for you girlies still in!! :dust:


----------



## AmyElizabeth

puppymom32 said:


> AmyElizabeth said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls, I'm so sorry the damn witch got you. I guess I'm still in the running, although have completely lost "that feeling" today. Still no signs of the ol' hag, but yet another BFN this morning. I feel somewhat like someone has stuck a pin in me though, boobs don't hurt and seem deflated, no bloating, very bizarre. To make matters worse, I agreed a month ago to co-host a big, boozy party tonight! So, I have to run around buying food and liquor, do all the set up, and then don't even get to drink b/c I'm still in limbo land. This TWW is a total killer.
> 
> FX for you all in October, I hope I don't have to join you, but will probably be adding my Halloween Humpers tag come Monday :(
> 
> 
> Amy,
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Hi puppymom - 12 dpo today I believe, and I used a Target-brand early result test this morning. It doesn't say what level of HCG it picks up, but I guess I assumed it was also 25 mcg like FRER? I usually have a 14 day LP, so I think I would be less likely to get a positive today, but I'm a complete POAS addict. I guess we're still in it...how are you feeling outside of the boobs and tight dress? Any other symptoms?


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Amos! You are still thinking good, sticky bean thoughts? Everytime I see that you've posted I'm hoping it's continued good news!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Okay ladies, I took a test this morning, even though I have until next week:test:. I'm no good at waiting. :happydance: But It's :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::bfp:. I am very excited but yet I don't want to get my hopes up. I am only 10dbo. I will wait a few days and test again. :dust: to all.


----------



## loobi

oh wow 3 pinkwantablue..thats great...congrats.... 

jefner , i am in Ireland...its now 4.16pm.....

not much going on here....ov is on the way i hope, i have the ewcm..YAHOOOOOOOOOO so Twinmad's spreadsheet seems to be on the ball....

so there shall be lots of :sex: going on here this weekend, dh is delighted.... haha

so sorry for you little loves who got :bfn: ....... :dust: for this cycle for you

lotsa love
loobs


----------



## andresmummy

Amos2009 said:


> andresmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, may I join you guys! I cannot seem to get added on another thread, so I will try here! I am due for AF on Tuesday CD-29 Sept. 29! Good Luck everyone!:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome Andresmummy!!! When will you be testing?Click to expand...

I test every day throughout the day so far all :bfn:!!


----------



## Amos2009

Awww sorry AndresMummy....where are you in your cycle???

OMG Pinkwantblue!!! YAY!!!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for ya!!!


----------



## andresmummy

3pinkwantblue said:


> Okay ladies, I took a test this morning, even though I have until next week:test:. I'm no good at waiting. :happydance: But It's :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::bfp:. I am very excited but yet I don't want to get my hopes up. I am only 10dbo. I will wait a few days and test again. :dust: to all.

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

andresmummy said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andresmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, may I join you guys! I cannot seem to get added on another thread, so I will try here! I am due for AF on Tuesday CD-29 Sept. 29! Good Luck everyone!:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome Andresmummy!!! When will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I test every day throughout the day so far all :bfn:!!Click to expand...

Andresmummy,
I too am 11dpo only have a 12 day LP so I guess I will know more tomorrow I have been searching online like a mad woman about people getting BFN's 10 11 dpo and then BFP's at 12 13 14 some not until 16 or 18dpo so trying to remain positive.

Amy 
Not really had a lot of cramping early in the week not like AF just wierd tinges and have had a headache the past frew days. The boobs are what is really freaking me out. but they dont hurt like they normally do until after AF has come so we will see. Guess it aint over until its over.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Im testing Sunday... scared as hell... hopppppping the :witch: stays the heck away!!!

Anyone else testing Sunday??

GL to you all!! xxxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

puppymom32 said:


> andresmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andresmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, may I join you guys! I cannot seem to get added on another thread, so I will try here! I am due for AF on Tuesday CD-29 Sept. 29! Good Luck everyone!:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome Andresmummy!!! When will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I test every day throughout the day so far all :bfn:!!Click to expand...
> 
> Andresmummy,
> I too am 11dpo only have a 12 day LP so I guess I will know more tomorrow I have been searching online like a mad woman about people getting BFN's 10 11 dpo and then BFP's at 12 13 14 some not until 16 or 18dpo so trying to remain positive.
> 
> Amy
> Not really had a lot of cramping early in the week not like AF just wierd tinges and have had a headache the past frew days. The boobs are what is really freaking me out. but they dont hurt like they normally do until after AF has come so we will see. Guess it aint over until its over.Click to expand...

With my 3rd daughter I had neg after neg. then day after af was to show I got a post. Each pregnancy is different. so I would have been 16 dpo then and she is now almost 2 years old. So don't think neg. It's not over until af shows. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks 3pink Congrats on your BFP. I really have never tested early even with other MC I was always at least 1 day late before I tested so I guess I am just impatient. Also have so many things going on this weekend and would just like to know. My friend is having a purse party tonight with drinks she just had a baby in April so this is her first girls night out. They will want me to drink and two other friends are celebrating their Birthdays tomorrow night at a pub so there will be more drinking. Plus as soon as AF comes I want to go to the tanning bed (sunbed) for a wedding I am in next Friday been holding out to see if I was preggers or not. I just need to know waiting sucks.


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! Huge Congratulations 3pinkwantblue :happydance: 2 Fx's.... 1 that the little bean sticks and 2 that you get your much desired blue :happydance:

Jefner babe :awww: ss the :witch: got you..... here's :wine: to being a Halloween Humper and FX for a sticky bean in October

Puppymom - it aint over till the Fat Red Lady sings (I can't say that enough) Hang in there babe... the symptoms look promising and your HcG levels at 10DPO will be different from everybody else's so don't get bugged down


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Hey all, can I still join? I was waiting to get a positive OPT, to determine when I test, and I got my positive OPT on Tuesday, so I will be testing Tuesday October 6th.


----------



## claire911

Nibbler said:


> Claire:
> 
> Ireland is a lovely place, lots of scenic areas and very friendly people... but a bit expensive comparing to UK! My friend wanted this coat from Monsoon and it costs 235Euro here (around 217pounds) but it is only 155pounds in the UK!!
> 
> We loved Cambridge but didn't get onto the punts, and took us ages trying to get into the car park at Grand Arcade (?). Absolutely love the area though and will go back again the next time :)
> 
> When are you testing?

Yes Grand Arcade is abit of a nightmare! Cant believe Ireland is so pricey. Maybe I wont come for a shopping trip then!

Unfortunately the :witch: got me today so no testing for me :cry::cry::cry:

x


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Well girls I may have gotten a partial wish - seems I'll be able to drink at my party this evening after all :( Just been in the restroom, and discovered light pink streaking. 1-2 full days early, no accompanying cramps like I normally have with AF, and not a great quantity, but enough to put a tampon in. I've been searching in vain for anyone who's had implantation bleeding that looked like this as late as 12 dpo, but seem to only find crazy TTCers like us who think their periods have just GOT to be something else. Sounds like I'll be looking for some friends on the July bus. Oh, how I had hoped to avoid being pregnant during the summer!

So much for my PMA, I am pretty devastated right now, I may leave work early to have a few moments alone to sob. I'm comforting myself with statistics, supposedly the "average" couple TTC in their late 20's early 30's (we are 29 and 30) takes 7 months to conceive. This is only cycle 2 for us, I just really wanted to be one of the lucky ones, you know? I'm just so type A, I feel like we did everything right, charted O with OPK, BD'ed on all the right days...this should be scientific, right? Sigh...sorry to be a downer. I think I'll take a break for a few days and check back in with you all around October's O. Thanks to all for the support this past week, I have definitely been less crazy because of your help. FX for anyone still in the game, and good luck for next month.


----------



## Jefner

AmyElizabeth said:


> Well girls I may have gotten a partial wish - seems I'll be able to drink at my party this evening after all :( Just been in the restroom, and discovered light pink streaking. 1-2 full days early, no accompanying cramps like I normally have with AF, and not a great quantity, but enough to put a tampon in. I've been searching in vain for anyone who's had implantation bleeding that looked like this as late as 12 dpo, but seem to only find crazy TTCers like us who think their periods have just GOT to be something else. Sounds like I'll be looking for some friends on the July bus. Oh, how I had hoped to avoid being pregnant during the summer!
> 
> So much for my PMA, I am pretty devastated right now, I may leave work early to have a few moments alone to sob. I'm comforting myself with statistics, supposedly the "average" couple TTC in their late 20's early 30's (we are 29 and 30) takes 7 months to conceive. This is only cycle 2 for us, I just really wanted to be one of the lucky ones, you know? I'm just so type A, I feel like we did everything right, charted O with OPK, BD'ed on all the right days...this should be scientific, right? Sigh...sorry to be a downer. I think I'll take a break for a few days and check back in with you all around October's O. Thanks to all for the support this past week, I have definitely been less crazy because of your help. FX for anyone still in the game, and good luck for next month.

SS the hag got you!! :hugs: Go ahead and have a pity party today! Mine yesterday left me in a much better mood today. Looks like there are several of us on CD 1 today...we should perhaps start our own team! Bexx, WelshRose, Claire911, WDYT??


----------



## puppymom32

Amy,
I think I am in the same boat as you. Went to the restroom a few hours ago and notice brown spotting only when I wipe. I am 11dpo and think its probably too late for implantation bleeding. Plus I wouldnt even know what that was or looks like. Its a pinkish brown tint and only on tp when I wipe I have a liner on and keep going back to the bathroom and nothing on it yet so I guess we will see what happens tomorrow. I guess at least I will know.


----------



## BabyPatel

please note me down for October 1st :)


----------



## x-amy-x

The big O day should be around somewhere. I'm not doing OPKs this month... I Oed on CD16 last month. Is this normal? My cycles are 28 days. If I O on CD 16 when should we be :sex:??


----------



## Bexx

Jefner said:


> Looks like there are several of us on CD 1 today...we should perhaps start our own team! Bexx, WelshRose, Claire911, WDYT??

You can count me in for that! :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

Why doesn't it go past the 13th? 
Mine is October 20th and it would put my due date June 28th. lol Definitely June bug. 
:)


----------



## runnergrl

I tested this morning.... way early. I'm only 8dpo and it was a BFN. I was dissapointed. Im not due for AF until tues, and I really thought I was preg, but now am feeling not so much. Any one else have this happen? Im am very down and feel no different physically than normal. the mild cramps have even gone away completely.


----------



## nicholatmn

runnergrl said:


> I tested this morning.... way early. I'm only 8dpo and it was a BFN. I was dissapointed. Im not due for AF until tues, and I really thought I was preg, but now am feeling not so much. Any one else have this happen? Im am very down and feel no different physically than normal. the mild cramps have even gone away completely.

You're only 8dpo! You're hardly giving your little bean time to implant! You should wait a few days and try again. Good luck! :)


----------



## Appa17

Count me out..she got today right on schedule. 

My DH was little excited to hear we have to do more BDing next month! My man makes me laugh! 

Hope to concieve before Christmas. Ive always had good look around birthdays and DH's and mine are in November and December. But as always..It will happen when it happens.


----------



## runnergrl

Nicoleatmn- Thank you.. And I really hope you are right. This is our first month TCC and I can already see how hard it can be.

I have a history of Ovarian issues. Only one of mine functions properly and I have been told by a few doctors that I need to begin ttc very soon if I wish to have more than 1 child (DH wants 2 as well) but I dont have as many chances as the healthy normal woman with 2 functioning ovaries.. Just hoping for a little miracle:) As often times i feel as though I am broken...


----------



## harmonygirl72

Can you add me for Oct. 4? I am a little confused, though. My nurse at the fertility clinic told me to test on the 4th, but my FF says to test on Sept 30. My AF is due Oct 1, so who knows?


----------



## Jefner

Okay ladies, esp. those who are on CD 1 or close to it, I just started a team in the TTC Buddies section for us! It's called Team Pumpkin Patch (for lack of anything more creative on my part), so come on over! Since so many of us are on CD 1 I thought it would be fun to go through the whole next cycle (and possibly more, but hopefully not as we'll all get our bfps) together. The team is really for anyone who's planning on testing (and getting that bfp) in October, so even if your testing date is towards the end of the month, come and join us. Hope to see you all there!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

*WelshRose peeks out from the Pumpkin Patch* :hi: Everyone:hugs:

I can't believe how much this thread grew last night:shock:

Huge Congratulations to 3PinkwantBlue:yipee::hugs: and sticky :dust: hun for H&H 9mths

Keeping everything crossed Puppymom32 and Hopeful 4 #1....really hope you get your :bfp: girls:hugs:

AmyElizabeth~So sorry the :witch: got you hun:hugs:
Hope you had a nice glass of :wine: last night and have a good weekend planned.....Come and join us in the Pumpkin Patch:hugs:

Bexx~ Glad your Birdie is ok:hugs: It was very strange how we were both late by a day. I always get spotting from 9dpo til evening of 11dpo when witch begins to arrive....was pretty convinced when it didn't happen....still not trying to analyse it too much she's here and now I'm trying to work out when I'll be testing in October. How about you, when are you going to test?

Twinmad~ How you doing sweetie....keeping a space nearby for you should you need it...really hope you don't:hugs:

Jefner~Well done on the Pumpkin Patch babe:hugs:....as you can tell from the top....I'm there already:hugs:....Bring on those October :bfp::winkwink:

Heaps of :dust: and luck to all those still to test.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the thread Zen_Jenn, BabyPatel, nicholatmn... :dust: to you ladies

@Claire911, AmyElizabeth, Appa17 - ss she got you babe.... she's such a :witch: and an unwelcome guest... here's :wine: to being a Halloween Humper :hugs:

@x-amy-x - I think it is normal to O on CD16 of a 28 day cycle cos it means your LP is 12 days which is similar to mine so i'm sure it's ok... just make sure you BD :sex: at least once every other day from CD12 and then everyday on CD15, CD16 and CD17... FX for you babe and :dust: to you

@nicholatmn - it does go past the 13th babe, we just didn't have any testers in that category so you're our first one...FX for your June bug babes :hugs:

@runnergrl - that's exactly how I felt but we tested way too early so hang in there babe...:hugs:

@welshrose - how you doing babe... i'm still trying to hang in here and stay away from the bathroom cabinets but i'm not feeling any different :nope:

@Jefner - i'm not on CD1 yet but can I visit the pumpkin patch too?...Pleeeeease :winkwink:

:dust: to all of us


----------



## Bexx

WelshRose said:


> Bexx~ Glad your Birdie is ok:hugs: It was very strange how we were both late by a day. I always get spotting from 9dpo til evening of 11dpo when witch begins to arrive....was pretty convinced when it didn't happen....still not trying to analyse it too much she's here and now I'm trying to work out when I'll be testing in October. How about you, when are you going to test?

Funnily enough, I _don't_ get spotting just before AF but I think I did this month. Maybe it's such a minute amount that I never noticed before. 

Hmmm... I'm going to assume a 27-day cycle again (even though it was 28 this month) so I guess I'll be testing on the 22nd October. Or a little earlier if I can't restrain myself. :D

Gonna head over to the Pumpkin Patch and say hi!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Twinmad:hugs:
When is the :witch: due? Keep away from the cupboard babe....it's really not worth the crap feeling of seeing a :bfn: from testing too early:hugs::hugs:

I'm ok sweets...feeling chirpy again....hate being down in the dumps:dohh:

If you end up looking after our late October testing dates could you put me down for the 24th?

Heaps of love n :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I just noticed your post in the JuneBugs thread to combine forces for more :bfp:s! I'm sorry I missed it earlier! Yes, I think that's a great idea! I'll just copy over the girls that are on the appropriate "June baby" test dates, and you can feel free to take anyone who hasn't posted in here yet for late Sept/early Oct testing. Onward to more than 100 :bfp:s! I'm aiming for 120. *nods* Thanks for mentioning it, btw! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

:-( no one ever replies to me!


----------



## Aster

Hi amy! :hugs: xxx


----------



## loobi

XamyX.... helllooooooo.........


----------



## AshleyNichole

I tested again and still :bfn: so I know that damn :witch: is going to get me!


----------



## fish girl

I will join you in a Halloween BFP as AF is on her way....Oh well having a party tonight for DH's 37th birthday and will be gulging down the White wine..On my 3rd pregnancy (who is now 7!!!!)I got pregnant on the first go....!Am not testing till I am late next month otherwise i will be broke before I get pregnant!!!!Other positive is we are taking the 3 girls to Euro disney for a surprise ....So will not have to worry about travelling so early in pregnancy...!Always a silver lining...!!!


----------



## loobi

hiya...well, i got an almost +opk thi smorning, we managed to bd last night, but so far not yet today, its ust not easy with all the kids around, does anyone know how long you get after your +opk til ov...i am having pains too..... i am consolingmyself with , the pains are still there, so hopefully the eggy hasnt been released yet..... feeling very low today....

loobi


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Loobi :hugs:
After a proper positive opk it is said that you are supposed to Ovulate within the next 48hrs. Even if the eggy has been released it can survive for between 12 and 24 hours...and the lil guys would be there waitin hun...mega survivors upto 5 days they can hang around:hugs:

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## loobi

and positive is as dark as the controlline isnt it??? cos this was not qite as dark but defo on the way.. sorry if i am doing your head in


----------



## WelshRose

loobi said:


> and positive is as dark as the controlline isnt it??? cos this was not qite as dark but defo on the way.. sorry if i am doing your head in

Aww bless you hun....you are so not doing my head in its what we're here for!:hugs:

Yep a positive on an opk needs the test line to be as dark as the control line. By the sounds of things hun....you'll get that tomorrow....O happening by Tuesday....Goodluck Sweetie, I hope you catch the eggy:hugs:


----------



## loobi

thank you..... i am just driving myself a bit doolally, i just want to be pg so very much after everything that has happened...and am so convinced it wont happne, cos we have had nothing but bad things happen for the last two years, please god, let this be a turning point for us..... thank you so much...

xxxx


----------



## BrookieG

im on CD 6 hun x


----------



## Kailm

I think being on three testing threads may have been lucky! - therefore would you please mark me as cautious BFP (hoping it sticks!) and keep my testing date as 28th as that was AF due date. tested early..ooops!
Thank you!


----------



## jmc111

AF showed her face today....im out this month. Sigh....


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm dying here...I "think" I ovulated on wed/thurs. We did the deed on sunday and monday. I have SOOO long before I can test. This is my first cycle TTC. How do you ladies stand the TWW?


----------



## runnergrl

my AF is due on the 1st as well.. best of luck to you


----------



## manchester1

u can prob take me off coz ive not ovulated :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hello all. Can you add me to the list? I am on CD 23 and waiting to test on Oct. 3. Wish us luck and I wish the same to you all. Baby dust!


----------



## gina8177

You can take me off, the :witch: got me...


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Can't believe the evil :witch: has succeeded in gate crashing once again.... we didn't invite you OLD HAG!!! Can't you just take a hint and PISS OFF... Soooo sorry gina8177 and jmc111. Have a lovely glass of :wine: and put your feet up, enjoy DH bday and that glass of white :wine: and have fun travelling to Euro Disney without worrying about early pg...:hugs:

Huge congrats to Kailm and Trinity42 on your :bfp: :happydance: and FX it sticks

Welcome to the thread BrookieG and mrskcbrown.... heaps of :dust: to you ladies...FX for your :bfp:s

@Bexx - i've put you down for the 22nd, did you obsess or freefall last cycle, why not try the opposite and see if it makes a difference.... FX it's a :bfp: this cycle though

@WelshRose - Thanks babe :friends: i'm staying away as hard as I can.... just two days left and i'm tearing my hair out.... I feel NOTHING... no sore bbs, no headaches, no cramping unless i stand up too quickly :nope: I've only got bloating and a bit of gas...:cry:

@x-amy-x - i did reply to you in my last post babe... check out pg56... or did u ignore my post :cry:

@AshleyNichole and fish girl - i'm beginning to sound like a broken record... it's NOT over until the Fat Red Lady sings... hang in there babe :hugs:

@loobi - :happydance: for Oing within the next coupl of days.... I hope the little :spermy: finds the lovely eggy and give you sticky beany....hope you're feeling better today babe... think positive thoughts :hugs:

@HollySSmith - here's :wine: to the 2ww.... it's dreadful so be ready to hang in there and fight back the temptations to POAS too early like me :hugs:

@manchester1 - hang in there babe, i'm NOT taking you off... how do you know you haven't O'd? Do you temp, use OPKs, CbFM?

Can't believe the weekend has come to an end already :cry: :cry: I wish weekends were always 3 days long and weeks only had 4 days :nope:

:dust: TO ALL


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi Aster and Loobi! At least I'm not talking to myself!

I'm due to ovulate today/tomorrow. Laying off the OPKs but I'm dying to do one just so I know. I''m choked up with a cold though, feel seriously rough so :sex: is going to be a chore!


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks Twinmad. I think we did everyday around O day last time... never worked though. Hmmm. Never had to 'try' for a baby before... always fell pregnant 1st cycle! My turn to be tested now I guess... this is cycle 4 x


----------



## cherryglitter

Im not on the list but I got my first bfp on the 25th at 11dpo :) x


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies, I am just driving down to go look after my 2 year old godson for the week so will catch up on posts tonight, hugs to all xx


----------



## Bexx

HollySSmith said:


> I'm dying here...I "think" I ovulated on wed/thurs. We did the deed on sunday and monday. I have SOOO long before I can test. This is my first cycle TTC. How do you ladies stand the TWW?

I just started my 2nd cycle a couple of days ago. I didn't expect my first 2WW to drag on for so long, but it sure did. Hope it goes a lot quicker for you. :flower:



Twinmad said:


> @Bexx - i've put you down for the 22nd, did you obsess or freefall last cycle, why not try the opposite and see if it makes a difference.... FX it's a :bfp: this cycle though

As much as I tried not to, I'm afraid I obsessed a bit lol. I'm going to try and ease-up a bit this cycle. It helps that I now know a lot of the symptoms I was having were nothing to do with pregnancy. I think I'll be a little bit less excitable next time lol.


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm due to test 19th because of my b-day and then 23rd when i am due for the witch


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! Congrats xrosanna :happydance: you are most def on the list now babe.... :happydance: FX the little bean sticks....

Welcome Annamumof2 to the thread, the list has been updated so FX you get a lovely bday pressie :dust: to you babes

@Bexx - I def think it'll be a nice idea to NOT obsess about it this time round but I know it's easier said than done... we're here to support each other babe so let's freefall together :friends:

Hope everyone's having a lovely relaxed Sunday :dust: to ALL


----------



## loobi

hiya.. having a nice relaxing sunday thanx.... after i managed to get a :sex: in earlier, i was really stressing cos we hadnt managed one yesterday.... i really wish i could freefall, i said iwas going to try to, but woah!!!!!!!! did i get it wrong, obsessing is not the word for how i am being, poor dh honestly, i actually feel a bit sorry for him..... i am asking alot of him.....but i console him with the fact, that its only a few more days and he can have a rest..hahahahaha...

i think i will be one of the happiest girls in the world if i get a :bfp:

girls, i am a x stitch addict, and am doing a lavender and lace design in memory of my little lost baby, its called ' in the arms of an angel'.... ad i have to say, so much love is going into every stitch, and its coming alon really well..... 

anyway, chicken in the oven and stuffing to make, so i will say...see ya later..
xxxxx


----------



## BlueberryB

Hi, 
Can i join??
Im currently CD18! 
I dont know which catagory i fit into lol as i am using the CB digi smiley face OKP but i wouldnt say im obsessing yet! although i have bought a fertility themometer from boots the other day and planning to use it next cycle (hopefully i wont need it) I have yet to get a smiley face on my CB thingy! and the kit is finished - very tempted to go to tescos for another! 

Louise xx :dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

are we going as far as late october ????


----------



## -Linn-

can i join this thread too? i got a BFP for the 28th september.... been testing all week and had a good BFP on a FRER yesterday, but im not ready to join any pregnancy forums yet!


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi can you ad me to the 7th Oct? Thanks. XXx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

My temps dropped and I started spotting yesterday. So I'm out. I'll be back for Oct. Congrats to all the :bfp:! And lots of :dust: to everyone else!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Bexx said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> I'm dying here...I "think" I ovulated on wed/thurs. We did the deed on sunday and monday. I have SOOO long before I can test. This is my first cycle TTC. How do you ladies stand the TWW?
> 
> I just started my 2nd cycle a couple of days ago. I didn't expect my first 2WW to drag on for so long, but it sure did. Hope it goes a lot quicker for you. :flower:
> 
> My only hope is that I'm working so much in the next couple weeks that it will fly by...ugh I am NOT a patient person lol!Click to expand...


----------



## Twinmad

loobi said:


> hiya.. having a nice relaxing sunday thanx.... after i managed to get a :sex: in earlier, i was really stressing cos we hadnt managed one yesterday.... i really wish i could freefall, i said iwas going to try to, but woah!!!!!!!! did i get it wrong, obsessing is not the word for how i am being, poor dh honestly, i actually feel a bit sorry for him..... i am asking alot of him.....but i console him with the fact, that its only a few more days and he can have a rest..hahahahaha...
> 
> i think i will be one of the happiest girls in the world if i get a :bfp:
> 
> girls, i am a x stitch addict, and am doing a lavender and lace design in memory of my little lost baby, its called ' in the arms of an angel'.... ad i have to say, so much love is going into every stitch, and its coming alon really well.....
> 
> anyway, chicken in the oven and stuffing to make, so i will say...see ya later..
> xxxxx


:awww: bless you and your x stitch... lovely idea babe. DH only needs to hang in there for a few more days then he really CAN put his feet up


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: BlueberryB, of course you can join in.... you're more than welcome and the spreadsheet will be updated ASAP.... :dust: to you babe and FX you don't get to use your CbFM

@fluffyblue - I guess we are going into late Oct as it'll be great to have all you ladies in one place to support each other

:hi: -Linn-, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance: for your :bfp: SOOOOOO excited for you babe.... pls don't leave us just yet... help spread the baby :dust: on the rest of us :hugs:

:hi: Crypto1976, welcome to the thread... :dust: to you and FX for your :bfp: come 7th Oct :hugs:

:awww: Pretty Sakura, damn :witch: can't believe she got you... Here's :wine: to being a Halloween Humper babe :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I caved and did an opk today... doesnt look like im ovulating! Is there still time yet? Im CD 14


----------



## Twinmad

x-amy-x said:


> I caved and did an opk today... doesnt look like im ovulating! Is there still time yet? Im CD 14

How long is your cycle babe?


----------



## x-amy-x

28 days... gonna go get me another ticker now. I oved on CD 16 last month but had lines on my opks before that. I mean this is cycle 4 after losing my little girl so my body might not be totally back to normal yet even though AF has been like clockwork xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I will be testing on October 12th! Please include me! :dust:


----------



## x-amy-x

Woop *moves over for tammy*


----------



## Twinmad

x-amy-x said:


> 28 days... gonna go get me another ticker now. I oved on CD 16 last month but had lines on my opks before that. I mean this is cycle 4 after losing my little girl so my body might not be totally back to normal yet even though AF has been like clockwork xx

Babes it all depends on the length of your Luteal Phase so you can prob have an LP of 12 days which would mean you don't O until CD16 like your previous cycle so hang in there babe and get as much BDing :sex: :sex: as you can before then :winkwink:


----------



## fluffyblue

and im not obsessing this month either !


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks twin. I hope so xx


----------



## Twinmad

MommyTammyPA said:


> I will be testing on October 12th! Please include me! :dust:

:hi: MommyTammy, Tammy is adorable :awww: Welcome to the thread and :dust: to you babes.... FX for your :bfp: on the 12th... the front page has been updated hun :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

I should ovulate around the 15th so I decided to do OPK maybe on the 13th - 18th. :) 3 days until OPK madness


----------



## LunaBean

Well I guess Id better get my BFP on the 1st to make the first 3 testers that day look all pretty and nice lol. Testing in 2 days wooot!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad said:


> :hi: BlueberryB, of course you can join in.... you're more than welcome and the spreadsheet will be updated ASAP.... :dust: to you babe and FX you don't get to use your CbFM
> 
> @fluffyblue - I guess we are going into late Oct as it'll be great to have all you ladies in one place to support each other
> 
> :hi: -Linn-, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance: for your :bfp: SOOOOOO excited for you babe.... pls don't leave us just yet... help spread the baby :dust: on the rest of us :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Crypto1976, welcome to the thread... :dust: to you and FX for your :bfp: come 7th Oct :hugs:
> 
> :awww: Pretty Sakura, damn :witch: can't believe she got you... Here's :wine: to being a Halloween Humper babe :hugs:

im not leaving for a while... i tested another 2 times today and got BFPs again. i will try my best.... best off luck and loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you who are still waiting!


----------



## Twinmad

fluffyblue said:


> and im not obsessing this month either !

Good on you babe.... here's :wine: to freefalling over the next cycle.... this whole obsessing thing has really laid it on me so IF I do get to be a Halloween Humper, i'll be a freefalling Halloween Humper


----------



## Twinmad

nicholatmn said:


> I should ovulate around the 15th so I decided to do OPK maybe on the 13th - 18th. :) 3 days until OPK madness

Good plan babe... don't forget to get as much BDing :sex: :sex: while u're at it... smiley face or not :winkwink: Your lucky OH :winkwink: FX for you babe :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Well I guess Id better get my BFP on the 1st to make the first 3 testers that day look all pretty and nice lol. Testing in 2 days wooot!!!

That would be GREEEEAAAAT.... FX for you babe :hugs: 

P.s.your chart is looking good, any symptoms? xoxo


----------



## nicholatmn

Twinmad said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> I should ovulate around the 15th so I decided to do OPK maybe on the 13th - 18th. :) 3 days until OPK madness
> 
> Good plan babe... don't forget to get as much BDing :sex: :sex: while u're at it... smiley face or not :winkwink: Your lucky OH :winkwink: FX for you babe :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, thank you :). And we will. Starting probably tomorrow. lol I haven't let him touch me this week. He resorted to trying to seduce me by shaking his butt. :dohh: lol We better get a :baby: from this one!!


----------



## Twinmad

Ok ladies,

You heard it here first..... I GOT MY :bfp: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: :happydance: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT... i'm sooooooo excited..... Check out My BFP Announcement... I'm soooooo stunned

I couldn't have done it without you ladies mwah!!!

:dust: to all still waiting to test :dust:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi can you put me down for 11th please. my cycles have been all over the place but that is day 28 so im gonna plump for then at the moment. 

thanks xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh and congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## Twinmad

E&L's mummy said:


> hi can you put me down for 11th please. my cycles have been all over the place but that is day 28 so im gonna plump for then at the moment.
> 
> thanks xx

:hi: babe, the front page has been updated :dust: to you and FX for your :bfp: on the 11th


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Twinmad

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for adding me!

No probs babe, FX for your :bfp: come test day babe :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Where do I add my ticker??


----------



## mrskcbrown

I got the ticker thing down! Thanks!


----------



## Twinmad

mrskcbrown said:


> Where do I add my ticker??

babes, you need to go to your profile and click 'Edit Signature' on the left hand column and you can add you ticker as part of your signature. Hope that helps :dust:


----------



## wish2bmama

:wave:
I am set to test on oct 14th. OPKs getting darker! Going to :sex: every other day/everyday until the 3rd of oct. Wishing with all of my heart this cycle works! Fingers crossed for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## Bexx

Congrats on getting your BFP Twinmad! :happydance:


----------



## UKmum

hey twinmad 

congrats on your news..hope this is a lucky month for all !! 

xx


----------



## Amos2009

YAY Twinmad!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! WHOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## sma1588

im not feeling so normal but i took a test a few days ago dont know y but i did i think just because my opks always had a faint line so i wasnt sure but im gonna be testing again in a few days......... every1 has been wanting me to drink l8ly but im scared to and dont wanna tell anybody yet


----------



## BizyBee

I O'ed later than expected so can you please change me to Oct. 8th? Thanks!


----------



## Twinmad

Front page all updated FX for your :bfp:s babes

how is everyone doing this morning... i'm feeling on top of the world...

:dust: to ALL


----------



## Aster

Huge congrats twinmad!!! That is amazing news!!!

I am staying positive this month but trying to be chilled out! Am looking after my 2 year old godson at the mo so that is keeping my mind off the 2ww!!! God bless peppa pig! :winkwink: 

Ast xx


----------



## claire911

Woop woop Twinmad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## loobi

oh twinmad...thats great news, may it be a h & h nine months.

oh i want a :bfp: not holding my breath though.....

loobs
xxxxx


----------



## Serene123

BFN again for me. Only 9DPO though...


----------



## Lawa

Can yo uadd me to the 5th Please


----------



## tonyamanda

congrats twinmad!!!!! 
its night here in australia about 8pm.. im about 4dpo i think.. i have bloating and cramps but i had this last month and got my AF.. *sigh maybe shes gearing up.. 
have a great day ladies... :)


----------



## WelshRose

OMG Twinmad!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:rofl:....Right back to the computer to type a msg of the...... 
HUGEST CONGRATULATIONS!:yipee:

Knew the Halloween Humpers just wasn't the right 'club' for you babe!:winkwink:

I can't wish you enough luck babe for a fatastically happy and healthy 9mths.
Sending shed loads of super sticky :dust:

You'll have to sprinkle some positive :bfp: vibes over the Pumpkin Patch....desperate to join you sweets....don't lose touch:hugs::kiss:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## CJane

OMG Twinmad, I can't believe it!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Yay, so so happy for you!! Big smiley face at work now.... 

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I got a + OPK!!!! Totally wasn't expecting it as there was NOTHING on yesterdays OPK :wohoo: So excited :D


----------



## WelshRose

x-amy-x : Congratulations on your positive opk hun:yipee::hugs:
Good luck and lots of :dust: for a super sticky:bfp:


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you welsh. I'm feeling really positive now. Hope i'm not let down. Can't wait til hubby gets home :sex: :lol:


----------



## Twinmad

OMG!!! Thanks ladies, I couldn't have done it without you...

:hi: Lawa, welcome to the thread and :dust: to you.. FX for :bfp:s on the 5th babe

@toriaaaaTRASH - 9DPO is way too early babe so don't give up hope just yet. I apparently O'd on around 12-14th so I got my :bfp: at 13DPO

@tonyamanda - I got bloating and some cramps as well at about 4DPO and I wrote it off cos I didn't think I O'd so don't lose hope hun... 4DPO is too early for bloating and cramps to be down to :af: so FX for you babe

@WelshRose - my very own cyber ear, I can't wait to have you join me babe... i'll be stopping over at the Pumpkin Patch in a bit to spread some positive :bfp: vibes and :dust: I still can't believe your intuition babe...i'll never doubt you again :friends:

@CJane - Thanks babes, can't wait to have you join me so FX and :dust: to you babe

@x-amy-x - see? and you were worrying over nothing... well Congrats on the +opk now the real fun and games begin... FX for you babes :hugs:

Everyone else waiting to test :dust: to all and all with :bfp:s Sticky beans and a H&H 9months to you

...going over to the Pumpkin Patch...


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks Twin!

I'm so excited for you. Specially for the all important scan to see how many babies you made!!! x


----------



## Twinmad

x-amy-x said:


> Thanks Twin!
> 
> I'm so excited for you. Specially for the all important scan to see how many babies you made!!! x

I know babe but I'm thankful either way...Twin or no Twin :happydance: I actually planned on a full fledgeg diet of yams from the start of this week as I read that they helped produce twins but I guess it's too late for that now and I'll just have to wait and see.

You Oing :happydance: let the 2ww games begin...really keeping everything crossed for you babe :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I know.. we :sex: last night, I'm hoping we did it good and proper :rofl:

How long are we supposed to keep it up from +opk? How big a time window for egg fertilization do we have?


----------



## Twinmad

x-amy-x said:


> I know.. we :sex: last night, I'm hoping we did it good and proper :rofl:
> 
> How long are we supposed to keep it up from +opk? How big a time window for egg fertilization do we have?

They say up to 48 hours babe so get as much BDing :sex: :sex: as you can and oh!! don't forget to use the pillow trick. I did even though I didn't know whether or not I was O'ing. Made for a good laugh with DH afterwards


----------



## x-amy-x

LOL He asked me last night if I needed a pillow! Didn't do it, stayed in bed for about an hour after though. Will do pillow tonight!


----------



## Twinmad

I'd definitely recommend it babe... :hugs:

How's everyone doing this afternoon?


----------



## Aster

haahaa.. you guys make me laugh!! I actually did a headstand on my first cycle (our bedroom in a loft conversion so here is a slanted roof over our bed to rest my feet on!) but to no avail.. :cry: 
But am really positive about this cycle (been using a pillow though rather than the full 180!) and am having some wierd achy AF type pains which seems a bit wierd?? But I think you are having the same tonyamanda?? Am not anymore bloated than usual I think, as I have been a bit bloated on and off since TTC!!! Am really hungry though but maybe I am just being a piglet!! 

Getting some good practise in with my godson but being thrown in at the deep end with a toddler is hard work!! He is tiring me out!! 

Loads of hugs to all you girlies this afternoon and :dust: for all of us left to test!!! :hugs::hugs:

Aster xxx


----------



## BlueberryB

Twinmad said:


> :hi: BlueberryB, of course you can join in.... you're more than welcome and the spreadsheet will be updated ASAP.... :dust: to you babe and FX you don't get to use your CbFM
> 
> @fluffyblue - I guess we are going into late Oct as it'll be great to have all you ladies in one place to support each other
> 
> :hi: -Linn-, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance: for your :bfp: SOOOOOO excited for you babe.... pls don't leave us just yet... help spread the baby :dust: on the rest of us :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Crypto1976, welcome to the thread... :dust: to you and FX for your :bfp: come 7th Oct :hugs:
> 
> :awww: Pretty Sakura, damn :witch: can't believe she got you... Here's :wine: to being a Halloween Humper babe :hugs:


Thanks for the welcome!

Could you please put me down for testing on the 7th - thats if :witch: doesnt get me before hand! im still learning my cycle! :)

Oh an Congrats on your :bfp:!!!! :happydance:


Lou x :dust:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

CD1 for me was the 27th September :( .... still being positive!! xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

I had some little bit of pink last night when I wiped IDK if it's from the :sex: in the morning but prob...I know that :witch: is on her way I am cramping :(


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm 4DPO I have congestion and my lady parts are swollen :( (Sorry for the TMI) But nothing else ...


----------



## AshleyNichole

the :witch: got me


----------



## loobi

ah ashely...ss the old hag got ya.....

well, i ranout of opk's so not even sure if ov has come and gone, as i amstill getting little twinges in the area of the ov, but ewcm has eased off.... not holding out much hope to be honest, cos in the las 4 days we only managed to :sex: 3 times.... i reckon i will be joining the pumkin patch gang, still 2 weeks to wait ....grrrrrr....... insanity here i come...
mind you having said that, i usually know a full week before :witch: arrives, so next weekend willbe a killer for me.... bt as i say, i fully expect her to get me on or around oct 10..... 
gotta behonest and say i dont reckonwe will be ttcing after this, i think it has gotten DH down a bit this time, taken all the romance and stuff out of it..... so, this could be my last chance.....

not much PMA going on here.....

am so thrilled for you twin.....

lots and lots of love and :dust:

loobs
xxxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

megg can u take me off hun i got my period i think so testing wont be till end of october if i ovulate xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Hi there, I'm new, but have been lurking. I am CD21 and I will be testing on October 5th if the witch doesn't get me before that!


----------



## puppymom32

Pretty sure witch got me. Had spotting Friday afternoon and Sat morning then turned heavy Sat night and then light sunday and nothing today. AF is usually never that short so who knows. Might take a test anyway just for the heck of it. But pretty sure I am out.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Twinmad and all the other BFP's.


----------



## CJane

OH said something really sweet last night... he turned to me and asked if I thought it was okay to pray for his sperms to do the job well?!? :hugs: Such a sweetie!!

I told him I've been praying for them everyday since we :sex:, and pray that it will be a sticky bean.

I then had to explain what a "sticky bean" means!!! :haha:

How sweet is that??


----------



## x-amy-x

Sorry for this Q but i'm a total newbie to OPKs...

I got a + this AM... I just took another test and it's already - (lighter than control line) is this normal to have dipped so soon?

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

xamyx,
When was the last time before the positive that you did an OPK because you could just have caught the tail end of your surge this morning.


----------



## x-amy-x

Yesterday about 2pm. It was - ... I hope I ovulated. Is it possible to have such a short window for the + opk?


----------



## CJane

x-amy-x, my +opk only lasted one day as well!

Don't know if it's normal, but we DTD the day after anyway just to be sure.

They say for some people the LH is too low to ever get a positive, it may be we're quite low too? That's why it only shows up for a bit?


----------



## Aster

I don't use OPK's (I get a bit over excited and use them all up waaay before my time!!) but really hope that you have caught it anyway. xxx :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you guys. I hope that i ovulated anyway. We shall see! Here's to the TWW!


----------



## JLove84

I made it to the 1ww.....7 days to go! Trying not to symptom spot, but my bbs are screaming at me right now. I sometimes get this, I also noticed some cramping on and off since 4 dpo (or what it thought was 4 dpo) Like I said, I'm writing these off as PMS, and I'm stickin to it until something tells me otherwise!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I want to test so bad!!!!! Im on CD 25 but I cant take a negative..... I just might scream. I hope this is my cycle!


----------



## AmyElizabeth

Twinmad said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> You heard it here first..... I GOT MY :bfp: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: :happydance: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT... i'm sooooooo excited..... Check out My BFP Announcement... I'm soooooo stunned
> 
> I couldn't have done it without you ladies mwah!!!
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting to test :dust:

OMG TwinMad, I'm so thrilled for you! Hopefully I'll be able to join you in 1st Trimester next month. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Twinmad said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> You heard it here first..... I GOT MY :bfp: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: :happydance: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT... i'm sooooooo excited..... Check out My BFP Announcement... I'm soooooo stunned
> 
> I couldn't have done it without you ladies mwah!!!
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting to test :dust:

How the HELL did i miss this!! CONGRATULATIONS TWINMAD!!! I am SO excited for you!! 

Thankyou for your spreadsheet too!! I know im fertile now because of your help! Thankyou! :hugs: keep us posted how you get on and especially if its twins!!! x x


----------



## Nibbler

Hello Girls! How is everyone doing today?

Twinmad: Huge huge congratulations to you!! I am so happy for you!! Hope you have a most happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

I've been lurking for a few days, just feeling very very down... After having 3 days of CB Smileys, my BBT finally shifted. But sore boobs and tender nibs started almost straight away (The usual calling card the :witch: likes to send me before she comes), and the lines on my IC OPKs wouldn't leave me. The lines have gone much fainter but it was still easily detectable every night (6DPO according to FF today)... This cycle is really messed up... I don't know how to face each day of my 17-day long LP...


----------



## Lilaala

:wave: Can I join the list?

I'm CD 15, currently 3 DPO~! Will be testing on the 16th of October, I think! The calculator I was looking at said if we were successful this month then EDD would be June 24th, 2010!


----------



## My bump

11th october please!!! xxxx


----------



## manchester1

congrats twin man!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Twinmad!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the positive ladies!!! If you have any spare baby :dust: could you pass it along to the rest of us??? 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> I've been lurking for a few days, just feeling very very down... After having 3 days of CB Smileys, my BBT finally shifted.
> But sore boobs and tender nibs started almost straight away (The usual calling card the :witch: likes to send me before she comes),
> and the lines on my IC OPKs wouldn't leave me. The lines have gone much fainter but it was still easily detectable every night
> (6DPO according to FF today)... This cycle is really messed up... I don't know how to face each day of my 17-day long LP...

Aww Babe:hugs:
I've just had a look at your chart sweets.....and you really shouldn't feel down!.....It looks fab....particularly when you look at
the month before and there was a downward trend until 6dpo....This time it's reaching for the skies right from the start:yipee:
I know a 17day LP must be a nightmare when you're waiting to test...but....think of the flip side of the coin....it gives any
potential lil beanie so much longer to be able to get comfy before the Ol Hag is due....wish I had a 17day LP:hugs:
Hang in there Babe and heaps of luck and :dust: for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Tara123006

Put me down for oct. 1st please :)


----------



## dippyns

Twinmad said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> You heard it here first..... I GOT MY :bfp: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: :happydance: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT... i'm sooooooo excited..... Check out My BFP Announcement... I'm soooooo stunned
> 
> I couldn't have done it without you ladies mwah!!!
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting to test :dust:

Congratulations Twinmad...wishing u a happy 9 months:happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey hey,

We did the deed last night :sex:, did the pillow trick and everything :lol: Hope it's done the job.

I had quite bad ovulation pains too, this is a new thing for me since losing Evie. It's bizarre to say the least and I hope I don't have to have anymore for a while! xxx


----------



## loobi

X amy X i lost my little boy in july and i have just hadmy first proper ovulation since, ( have had 2 bleeds ) i didnt realise i hadnt actually ovulated last month, but after this last week withthe pains and the ewcm, i know i didnt in aug...so fingers crossed we will hitthe jackpot this month, although i am nt too confident.....

did you have d and c???? 
i delivered my little man, but the placenta was stuck , so i had to have d and c..... things are defo different since, the pain i had with my period last month was terrible , and the bleedin out of this world, and not ina good way..... 

i really hope it works for you.( and me)
loobi
xxxx


----------



## Nibbler

Good morning girls! How's everyone this morning? Hope it is a good day for everyone!

WelshRose: You are really wonderful. Thank you so much for your encouragement because my heart just sank so low as soon as I noticed my sore boobies... Actually my temp today has dipped to 36.39... I need to nick some PMA from you. I really don't know how you do it. You still keep me going even though you are going through the same ups and downs... Fingers and toes and everything that can be crossed will be crossed for you to get your :bfp: this month!!

x-amy-x & loobi: So sorry about your loss:hug:. I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you girls that you catch your eggy this month!!


----------



## loobi

thanks nibbler.. i think i am 2dpo..... some weird pains going on down in my bits..like pinching.....on and off..... it kinda feels a bit like the ov pains, but thats gone now..so i dunno..... and a kinda wierd feeling where my cervix is too..... i think i am falling apart..... and in my hips, but its not muscular, its a strange old feeling alrite....

hows twinmad doing and all our other :bfp: 's??????


----------



## Twinmad

Afternoon ladies,

Snowed under with work and all I want to do is scream out that i'm pregnant but I can't cos we've decided not to say until after first ultrasound so i'm having to zip it and get on with it :cry:

@loobi - you seem to be extremely in tune with your body hun... the crampings, etc are meant to be sooo minute until about 6DPO so if you're feeling them already...wow! you're good...hang in there babe it'll soon be test date and you'll be all excited like about your :bfp: FX

@Nibbler - your temps still look good babe so don't go sinking on us now... any other symptoms? i'm keeping my FX for you that it's a :bfp: this month :hug:

@x-amy-x - :haha: :rofl: you clearly pulled out all the stops so my fingers are now blue due to lack of blood supply to them from being crossed for you :hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

:dust: :dust: TO ALL


----------



## Norris

Can you please add me for the 20th 

Good luck all

xxxx


----------



## HollySSmith

5DPO and I feel like $**T lol. Very light cramps (Left side), bloated, skin broke out, I seem veiny and I "think" my boobs are sore but not sure since its pretty cold outside :blush: In fact it feels like they want to climb inside my chest so its probably the cold lol. I had diarrhea all morning (TMI SORRY!) and gassy. So either I'm falling apart (which is a distinct possibility) or I may get a BFP.... 
Temps are high though todays spiked 0.2 degrees....I also had congestion/runny nose on Friday and Saturday but that could just be a normal cold - though I haven't had one in a year.

I just want to test already!


----------



## Lawa

Just noticed today 8DPO that I have mild dull cramps that come and ago along cervix and bottom of abdomen they go left to right? Not like AF cramps at all.

This is after I had major stabbing pains yesterday. i am also windy TMI sorry realy weepy and have a dull headache, also have a large amount of white cm.


----------



## loobi

not speaking for myself really , as its really too early to even thinkbout it, but sounds like there may be gonne be a few more :bfp:'s ay??? good luck girls..oh how i want to be one of you too...... i am ust trying not to think bout it hahaahaha


----------



## loobi

twinmad..... are they good signs then?? the funny feelings i amhaving? i have never actually tried to get pg before, so never 'symptom watched'


----------



## x-amy-x

loobi said:


> X amy X i lost my little boy in july and i have just hadmy first proper ovulation since, ( have had 2 bleeds ) i didnt realise i hadnt actually ovulated last month, but after this last week withthe pains and the ewcm, i know i didnt in aug...so fingers crossed we will hitthe jackpot this month, although i am nt too confident.....
> 
> did you have d and c????
> i delivered my little man, but the placenta was stuck , so i had to have d and c..... things are defo different since, the pain i had with my period last month was terrible , and the bleedin out of this world, and not ina good way.....
> 
> i really hope it works for you.( and me)
> loobi
> xxxx

:hugs:

My little girl was born at 20 + 4. I gave birth to her naturally. I have ovulated 3 times, going by pains anyway! I have OPKed for two cycles both of which I got a +.

Hope you don't have to wait too long for you BFP hun x


----------



## x-amy-x

Twin, you may uncross your fingers for a bit if you like. We're gonna :sex: tonight too, just to be sure (and because it's all good :lol:)

xx


----------



## Twinmad

:haha: :rofl: thanks for releasing my fingers x-amy-x, they were dead blue :rofl: I guess i dont need to tell u to enjoy the BDing...just don't forget the pillow trick :winkwink:

@loobi - yeah babe, they are very promising signs so hang in there babe :hugs:

:hi: Norris, welcome to the thread babe, here's wishing you :dust: this cycle and :bfp: come the 20th... front page will be updated ASAP

@Holly - these are all great, I would say hang in there but bless you, you seem to be falling apart :awww: not long now babe, give it another 5 days, then you can start POAS.. that's really bad advice but it'll make u feel better for now, right? :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Huge Congrats to the new :bfp:s Wobin and Lizzie_Moon....that's right!! I've been stalking the threads and snooping around for the June Baby :bfp:s

:yipee: :wohoo: for both of you... I pray the little beanies stick


----------



## loobi

checked back in my diary, and it seems i had little stabbing pains down in my bits last month prior to AF turning up..... i didnt even remember...


----------



## Amos2009

YAY Lizzie Moon!!! I have missed your BFP somewhere!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> WelshRose: You are really wonderful. Thank you so much for your encouragement because my heart just sank so low as soon as I noticed my sore boobies... Actually my temp today has dipped to 36.39... I need to nick some PMA from you. I really don't know how you do it. You still keep me going even though you are going through the same ups and downs... Fingers and toes and everything that can be crossed will be crossed for you to get your :bfp: this month!

Aww Sweetie:hugs:....thank-you:hugs:
Sometimes it is easier looking from the outside in babe....like your dip today would be gorgeous for implantation:winkwink::hugs:....yet your heart probably sunk when your eyes settled on the thermometer reading....don't let it sweets....keep it floating high...I've got a good feeling:winkwink: Go ask Twinmad about my cyber intuition:dohh::rofl:

Well the :witch: has almost finished packing her bags and ready to leave with a very stern "Go away...and don't you dare come near any of the Pumpkin Patch Girls" in her ear...:growlmad:....yeah right...Welshrose really doesn't do stern:dohh::rofl:...the wish was there all the same thou!

Good luck everyone...heaps of :dust: to those still left to test and :dust: of the super stickiest variety for all those that are celebrating :bfp:....
*WelshRose yells skywards up to :cloud9:* Congratulations Girls....hope you all have an amazingly happy and healthy 9mths:hugs:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ok - felt very strange today! Quite dizzy and out of sorts but with headache. REALLY sore back and uncomfortable / painful tummy. I should of O'd today i think so don't know if it was just that (i don't normally notice THIS much when i do!) 

Still feel off now. Headache and felt sick when i bent down before......

Am i becoming a CRAZY :wacko: symptom spotter?!?!

Do you all think im just reading too much into it? Or could it be a good sign??


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls! I am now comfortable on the couch, watching a soccer match with the DH! 

Twinmad: Thanks so much for your support. It's just that when I get sore boobies, the wicked :witch: always follows. It is like a calling card... :cry: Anyway, I am sooooo soooo happy you get your :bfp:!! How are you feeling? When will you have your 1st appointment for scan+midwife?

WelshRose: I sooooo wish it is implantation! Hope your cyber intuition does miracle on my body!! (You can start a new business as cyber psychic :D) But with my clockwork soreness in my boobies, it's not looking good... Still, thanks to you and Twinmad, I will try to stay positive!! 

Loobi: Fingers crossed for you that it will be good news we are hearing soon  Did I see that you have 6 children?? How did you manage having 6?? I think for me, I would like 2.

And congratulations to everyone that have their :bfp:s!! Hope the rest of us will join you soon!:happydance:


----------



## Nibbler

Lownthwaite: Do you check your BBT and use OPKs? Have you ovulated already? I am sorry I can't be of more help coz I am very confused a lot of times myself, but I am learning more about my body than I ever did :thumbup: 

Hopefully they are good symptoms. If you think you are around your ovluation day, maybe you need to DTD just to make sure?? 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## BabyPatel

CONGRATS! to everyone and LIzzie Moon! I cant find your BFP posting!! BUT CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Nibbler said:


> Lownthwaite: Do you check your BBT and use OPKs? Have you ovulated already? I am sorry I can't be of more help coz I am very confused a lot of times myself, but I am learning more about my body than I ever did :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully they are good symptoms. If you think you are around your ovluation day, maybe you need to DTD just to make sure??
> 
> Best of luck to you!

No dont do temps or anything so don't know 100% when i Ov.......but do feel rotten at the mo, headache, dizzy, sore belly, back, bit sick...........all in my head maybe?? !! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

Well I gave in and made a ticker! :happydance: Is this actually for real?!?!?! Pleaseeeee stick baby!!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the :bfp: s!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats tot he girls with :bfp:'s!!! Yay, 11 so far!


----------



## MrsCrabs

congrats ladies on all the bfp's lets hope this is going to be another boom month


----------



## HollySSmith

Twinmad said:


> :haha: :rofl: thanks for releasing my fingers x-amy-x, they were dead blue :rofl: I guess i dont need to tell u to enjoy the BDing...just don't forget the pillow trick :winkwink:
> 
> @loobi - yeah babe, they are very promising signs so hang in there babe :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Norris, welcome to the thread babe, here's wishing you :dust: this cycle and :bfp: come the 20th... front page will be updated ASAP
> 
> @Holly - these are all great, I would say hang in there but bless you, you seem to be falling apart :awww: not long now babe, give it another 5 days, then you can start POAS.. that's really bad advice but it'll make u feel better for now, right? :hugs:

Well things kept getting stranger for me all day...serious heartburn (I never get it) low backache and man my CF makes me feel like I'm wetting my pants....DH wants to test now and I'm trying to get him to wait:dohh:


----------



## VOverseas

BFP for me! :happydance:


----------



## loobi

congrATS TO ALL THE NEW :bfp:s

NIBBLER WHERE IN IRELAND ARE YOU?????


----------



## Twinmad

:wohoo: :yipee: VOverseas... Huge Congratulations on your :bfp: I'm sooooooo happy for you babe.... Here's cyber :wine: to wish you a H&H 9 months (seeing as you're not allowed the real stuff anymore) :winkwink:

:yipee: for Lizzie_Moon.... good thing you gave in.... sorry ladies that you weren't able to find her :bfp: post but i'm a BnB stalker so I found her out from where she was hiding...let this be a warning to the rest of you ladies :rofl: not coming here to announce faint lines, dark lines, imaginary lines.... i'll find you out myself :haha:

I sound psycho now right? :dohh:

POAS again this morning as :af: was due yesterday and it's still a :bfp: so i'm really hoping the little beanie(s) stick...been feeling so bloated and getting weird and wonderful cramps which seems too early but my sister who's a medical student says maybe its cos its twins :wohoo: I really hope she wasn't just saying that to make me happy :growlmad:

@Nibbler - babe, that's what we're here for and I CAN testify to WelshRose's cyber intuition....i'm living proof :winkwink:

@loobi - how r u doing today babe

@lownthaite - my cyber twin friend, pls rub off some of your twin magic on me babe :hugs:.... how are you feeling today? Just like me, u're not sure when you O'd right? just hang in there babe, all hope is not lost but keep a note of all the rubbishy feelings you're having so we know whether or not (i pray NOT) they are due to :af:

How's everyone else doing this morning.... off to the Pumpkin Patch to spread some :bfp: :dust:

HEAPS of Sticky :dust: to you all


----------



## x-amy-x

I guess this is it then? The TWW? I'm bored already :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

x-amy-x said:


> I guess this is it then? The TWW? I'm bored already :rofl:

Hang in there babe.... this is no time to get bored, this is the time to start looking into stuff as though you were already preggers... things like babynames, birth plans, etc... trust me, they'll help keep you mind off the 2ww plus there's always temping... for every rise you see on the little monitor you'll get more and more excited so there's lots to do to stop you getting bored babe :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Birth plans! I dont have much of an option there! :lol:

This week will go pretty fast actually, my best friend is down for the week. Next week, as it gets closer to testing will drag, and no doubt, i'll test early :lol:


----------



## Twinmad

t'was just a thought :dohh: i'd do anything to keep my mind off the 2ww... i was a little bit lucky this month bcos i didn't even think i'd O'd cos I use CbFM and it kept showing low from CD7 to CD23 when my DH decided to hide it from me to stop me obsessing over it. so i didn't even realise I was in the 2ww when in fact I was...


----------



## x-amy-x

I might just keep up the :sex: every night...pretend we're still trying :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

x-amy-x said:


> I might just keep up the :sex: every night...pretend we're still trying :rofl:

Goodluck sweetheart! Sending you loads of Babydust!:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

:happydance: :yipee: for Tara123006.... our 13th :bfp:....:yipee: HUGE Congrats babe.... let's pray it's a sticky one :hug:

:hi: natasja, how you doing today babe


----------



## natasja32

Twinmad said:


> :happydance: :yipee: for Tara123006.... our 13th :bfp:....:yipee: HUGE Congrats babe.... let's pray it's a sticky one :hug:
> 
> :hi: natasja, how you doing today babe

Hey sweetie...Im ok thanks. Still havent changed my status or added a ticker as of yet! Im still afraid to.:dohh: How about you sweetie? How are you today??:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

just realised that I haven't done a :happydance: for you babe.... your status is fooling all of us.... go ahead a take a leap of faith babe... get a ticker and change your status...i'm keeping everything crossed for you that the little beanie sticks babe :hug:

I'm generally ok this morning.. a little bit moody but that's only cos of work and me not being able to tell anyone the lovely news but hey, i've got you ladies to chat with so that's fine :dohh:

Any crampings, pullings, urges to pee, etc.?


----------



## Bingo

I got my BFP this morning so please add me to the list. I didn't come in originally and say I would be testing today because I didn't want to jinx it which is silly really because I'm not at all superstitious!

I am so thrilled and so excited. I just hope this little bunch of cells continue to grow safe and strong.

I've been TTC for four months and have been using the CBFM and just this last month used Softcups and now I am pregnant. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats to everyone else who got their BFP and to those of you who haven't this time around, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you next time. :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabs

congrats guys


----------



## Twinmad

Bingo said:


> I got my BFP this morning so please add me to the list. I didn't come in originally and say I would be testing today because I didn't want to jinx it which is silly really because I'm not at all superstitious!
> 
> I am so thrilled and so excited. I just hope this little bunch of cells continue to grow safe and strong.
> 
> I've been TTC for four months and have been using the CBFM and just this last month used Softcups and now I am pregnant. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who got their BFP and to those of you who haven't this time around, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you next time. :hugs:


Yaaaaay!! for you babe... I wondered where you got to.... :yipee: :happydance: I pray the little beanie sticks babe.... Have a lovely galss of cyber :wine: to a H&H 9months.. :hug:


----------



## natasja32

Twinmad said:


> just realised that I haven't done a :happydance: for you babe.... your status is fooling all of us.... go ahead a take a leap of faith babe... get a ticker and change your status...i'm keeping everything crossed for you that the little beanie sticks babe :hug:
> 
> I'm generally ok this morning.. a little bit moody but that's only cos of work and me not being able to tell anyone the lovely news but hey, i've got you ladies to chat with so that's fine :dohh:
> 
> Any crampings, pullings, urges to pee, etc.?

I might change my status and do ticker. I dont know! My luck is usually so rubbish.:dohh:

Oh i know how you feel about not being able to tell anyone. When i did my first test and i could see a faint something i was at home alone and was bursting to show someone!:haha: We are also not telling people yet,as we lost our little boy in March and we just want to see that everything is ok at the 12 weeks scan before anouncing it. The hardest thing is going to be not telling my 9 year old until i start showing. He took his brothers death in march so hard,and him having to worry for 9 months over this baby just seems so unfair.

Ive had cramps like my period is going to start,which is scary in itself. Tender boobs,peeing alot already and have really bad lower backache. How about you?:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Aww! babe.... so sorry for your loss and I pray this beanie sticks all the way to Month 9... i think we're having very similar symptoms, i had the :af:-like cramps as well yesterday which is why I took the test again but the beanie(s) are still there so FX they stick....


----------



## natasja32

Twinmad said:


> Aww! babe.... so sorry for your loss and I pray this beanie sticks all the way to Month 9... i think we're having very similar symptoms, i had the :af:-like cramps as well yesterday which is why I took the test again but the beanie(s) are still there so FX they stick....

Thanks sweetie...You never expect to have to say goodbye to your baby at 37 weeks.I think thats also why it hit our 9 year old so hard.:hugs:

Im convinced its our little Bodhi that has sent us this little beany. Ive got one more test left to do tomorrow.:dohh: Then im done POAS,altho hubby is obsessed with the digis and im sure he will get me one for the weekend!:haha: 

Sending you loads of sticky dust for your beany sweetie. 

Have you worked out your due date yet?:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

natasja32 said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> Aww! babe.... so sorry for your loss and I pray this beanie sticks all the way to Month 9... i think we're having very similar symptoms, i had the :af:-like cramps as well yesterday which is why I took the test again but the beanie(s) are still there so FX they stick....
> 
> Thanks sweetie...You never expect to have to say goodbye to your baby at 37 weeks.I think thats also why it hit our 9 year old so hard.:hugs:
> 
> Im convinced its our little Bodhi that has sent us this little beany. Ive got one more test left to do tomorrow.:dohh: Then im done POAS,altho hubby is obsessed with the digis and im sure he will get me one for the weekend!:haha:
> 
> Sending you loads of sticky dust for your beany sweetie.
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes babe, it's looking like June 7th unless of course it's twins then it could be earlier than that... 

Wow!! 37wks, that must have been painful..:awww: :hugs: I pray its different this time, I can't imagine how your 9yr old could've coped... i agree with holding off telling him for now, wouldnt want him worrying for that long... bless him :awww:


----------



## natasja32

Twinmad said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> Aww! babe.... so sorry for your loss and I pray this beanie sticks all the way to Month 9... i think we're having very similar symptoms, i had the :af:-like cramps as well yesterday which is why I took the test again but the beanie(s) are still there so FX they stick....
> 
> Thanks sweetie...You never expect to have to say goodbye to your baby at 37 weeks.I think thats also why it hit our 9 year old so hard.:hugs:
> 
> Im convinced its our little Bodhi that has sent us this little beany. Ive got one more test left to do tomorrow.:dohh: Then im done POAS,altho hubby is obsessed with the digis and im sure he will get me one for the weekend!:haha:
> 
> Sending you loads of sticky dust for your beany sweetie.
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes babe, it's looking like June 7th unless of course it's twins then it could be earlier than that...
> 
> Wow!! 37wks, that must have been painful..:awww: :hugs: I pray its different this time, I can't imagine how your 9yr old could've coped... i agree with holding off telling him for now, wouldnt want him worrying for that long... bless him :awww:Click to expand...



Twins!! Do they run in your family then sweetie?? OMG i dont know how i would react if they tell me im having twins. Altho its highly unlikely as they dont run in my or dh family!! My due date is the 10th,but as im a high risk pregnancy it would prob change to earlier. So not really sure about the presice date!:dohh:


----------



## Lawa

Ohhh not fair I want to test now but only 9DPO :(

Having dodgy tummy cramps aswwell


----------



## natasja32

Lawa said:


> Ohhh not fair I want to test now but only 9DPO :(
> 
> Having dodgy tummy cramps aswwell

Hey sweetie...I got a vv faint line at 9dpo. Some even get them at 8dpo. Sending you loads of babydust sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Lol Thanks sweet I tested today but nothing :(

But got pains shooting down in to my legs and loads of cm


----------



## loobi

hiya... 
i am ok thanx, those tight pinching twinges went away and havent yet returned.... bit crampy this morning, no sore nipps ......... when i fell pg last time, iwasnt even trying and yet when ithink back i remember turning over in bed one night the week before i found out, and feeling that pulling feeling right down low, like an overstretchy feeling.....
then obviously in the early days i got it alot if i sneezed or overstretched, 


i am trying not to over analyse every little thing, but i stretched earlier on, and felt it, but i dont know if its in my head, because i want it so much, i am not totally sure which day i ovulated either so i am saying i am around 3 or 4 dpo..... i got a + on sat on opk, but it was my last one so i couldnt do any more to see when it went neg again, , ewcm dried up on sunday pretty much, had a bit of creamy this morning....andi do have a funny feeling down in my undercarriage, ( for want of a better description)

but as i say i am not sure if its all psychological ..... 

why oh why cant they do a test that works this early hahahahahahaha...... the 2ww.....its torture :help:


----------



## natasja32

Lawa said:


> Lol Thanks sweet I tested today but nothing :(
> 
> But got pains shooting down in to my legs and loads of cm

Aww im sorry love. But there is still plenty of time! What are you testing with? When are you testing again?:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I know lol only using internet cheapies as I am a complete POAS addict.

I may test tomorrow with a FRER as I know I should wait longer but wont lol


----------



## natasja32

Lawa said:


> I know lol only using internet cheapies as I am a complete POAS addict.
> 
> I may test tomorrow with a FRER as I know I should wait longer but wont lol

Hahahaha you sound like me! I have withdrawels if i cant POAS everyday.:dohh: Goodluck for tomorrow and the signs are sounding very positive too!:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

:haha: you ladies are cracking me up. 

@ loobi - it might not all be in your head babe but try to hang in there and see what other symptoms you're getting

@ lawa - bless you hun :awww: give a few more days b4 u test babe, i couldn't handle a :bfn: when i tested too early so try to wait a little babe :hugs:

@natasja32 - my DH has got 3 sets of twin siblings with his dad being a twin as well and my gran on my mom's side had a set of twins also so it's pretty close and nobody else has had twins so far so I really want it to be me :cry:


----------



## loobi

sooo flippin crampy here girls....


----------



## Tara123006

thanks twinmad! i was getting on here to update (i forgot to earlier) and i saw you had already updated! :) you're so on point! lol


----------



## Aster

Ooo congrats to all those BFP's!! Keep that luck going girlies!! I am about 7dpo but am still looking after my godson and left all the tests at home cause I knew I would be peeing everyday otherwise!!! Hehehehe!! I have been a bit crampy and my boobs seem bigger but not sore at all, they just feel a bit bigger (or I am shrinking my bra's! :rofl:) but apart from that I don't really have any symptoms...:cry: 

I may test on saturday I think with a frer as due the witchie on monday ish. Have been really snacky too, I have a good figure and just normally eat sensibly but have been craving crisps and choc alot (I never ever eat chocolate!) So lets hope it a baby making me eat rubbish and not just that my body wants me to be fat!!!:winkwink:

Feeling so tired today too but think that is to do with the fact that my godson is a bit unsettled and is still getting up in the night. :sleep:

Hows all you waitng ladies, anyone testing today?

Ast xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi 
Can you add me onto October 15th please?

thanks xxx


----------



## Beltane

I'm 6 days late with a BFN ! Can you add me to October 1st testers? Thanks!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Twinmad :hi:

Sending some twin dust your way!! :blue::pink:

When will you know / get your 1st scan?? :happydance:

Im feeling really rough to be honest - for 2 days now been having very uncomfy and sore cramps, feel like i have constant indegestion and dizzy. Thinking its all in my head though as only been off BC for 3 weeks! Surely this is too soon if it is what my head is thinking it is!?!? :wacko::wacko:

Not due af until 12th so not sure what to do? Maybe side effect symptoms from finishing my contraceptive patch? But that was 3 weeks ago and only just started feeling rough! 

What you think?? :hugs:


----------



## surreysharon

Take my BFP off - all weird but as it turns out i was PG from the month before but have miscarried. All very very odd but please remove me


----------



## soon2 b wifey

witch got me on the 28th. a day late, oh well. testing 22nd of october.


----------



## sma1588

can you switch me to test on oct. 9th....
im usually not regular so im giving my self a few extra days....
i have headaches alot now and feel like im gonna start because of cramps.... but hopefully i get a nice BFP!!

thx


----------



## Nibbler

Good evening Girls! How's everyone today? 16BFPs already! Congratulations to all:happydance: Hope the rest of us can join you soon :)

Twinmad & Natasja: Have a very happy and healthy 9 months  Are you both feeling good?

Loobi: We are in Wicklow, part of the brigade that moved down here during the boom, ending up with a big mortgage and crowding Wicklow with lots of box houses!! Any more symptoms today? What DPO are you?

Surreysharon: So sorry to hear about that :hug: Hope you will have your sticky bean very soon! 

I think I may need to push back my testing date this month. I am not too sure which date I did ovulate. But if FF is correct, then my AF should be due on the 10th instead (Stay away from us you wicked :witch:!!!!! :growlmad:) That means I won't be testing til the 11th. Sorry about that, Twinmad.


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi to my soon to be bump buddies (hopefully)! PMA that we will have lots of :bfp:'s this month!!!


----------



## GLD

got my :bfp: babes im still in shock :cloud9:


----------



## Amos2009

Wow!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## GLD

thank you im so excited :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats GLD!!! :) I wish you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## dippyns

GLD said:


> thank you im so excited :) xx

Congrats!!! Raising a Toast :wine: for your happy 9 months!


----------



## Twinmad

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: GLD....so happy for you babe.... wishing you a H&H 9 months.

Soooo sorry for your loss surreysharon, that is awful :hug:

:hi: Beltane, I pray you're late bcos :af:'s not on her way and it's a :bfp: FX hun :hugs:

:hi: wannabubba#4, welcome to the thread and good luck for the 15th babe... FX for a :bfp:

@loobi, how are your cramps this morning?

@nibbler - babe, stay away from those bathroom cupboards... how's the babysitting going? i'm moved your test date hun so FX

@sma1588 - no probs babe, test date's been moved so FX :hugs:


----------



## loobi

hiya.. well i am sad to say, i have the next symptom for me to be getting ready for af..

so, i would lay money that i am now out for this cycle.... 

ah well..... bit down, but what can ya do?? not a thing..have to try one more time, then i will have to admit defeat i think..... i cant do this to myself every month... i have a beautiful family, and i will have to accept, its not meant to be for me to have any more...

lotsa love al round
loobs
xxxxx


----------



## Nibbler

Twinmad: Thanks for moving the date. I am obsessively symptoms spotting at the moment, but strangely enough, I am not quite keen to whip out that HPT... I think I am too afraid to see a negative result... Anyway, nothing really for me to obsess at the moment other than really sore Nibs... 

Loobi: What new symptom did you have? You may not be out yet as long as the wicked one hasn't shown her face! I am sending loads of :dust: your way. Hope we can both have June babies for next year :)

And congratulations GLD!!! Can we come with you to the 1st Trimester?? Oh how I wish...


----------



## loobi

nibbler... the new sypmpton is , a pressure at my bottom, like ineed to go to the toilet.... its something i get every month...not sure what it is or why..... but i feel it puts me out.... 

i am due AF same day as you...... 10th?? i have three first responces upstairs.... i am not buying any more than that this time, i had such a stash last month of early preggy tests off the net, and i wasted them all.....grrrrrr..... what a waste of money

my boobs are not really hurting in the bra, but when i take it off they are sore..but theni get that when the auld hag is on her way anyway...
we shall see.....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jasa1911

Hi Twinmad, will you put me down for testing on the 16th please??!!

Thank you! xxxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Loving all these :bfp: !! Looks like October is off to a great start!! Congrats ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust: Baby dust to all! My 2WW is taking FOREVER!


----------



## Lawa

Well I started spotting bright red last night.

Nothing in pants.

Gone brown today and nothing on liner? 

Got some slight pulling and pinching but not af cramps but still BFN :(


----------



## Twinmad

We have a new :bfp: Beltane :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: SOOOOOO ecstatic for you babe.... June babies is definitely of to a fine start... Here's wishing you a H&H 9months with the new sticky bean babe :hugs:

@loobi - babe, i agree with Nibler...it ain't over until she shows her face and I pray she doesn't so hang in there babe :hugs:

@nibbler - good thing you can't POAS, there's no need to get down just bcos you've tested too early babe :hugs:

:hi: Jasa1911, welcome to the thread babe, here's lots of sticky :dust: and :bfp: come 16th 

@MommyTammyPA - how are u doing today babe? any symptoms?

@Lawa - sounds great for IB so FX for you babe...:hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Thanks so much! Bean is due the day before my husband's birthday! Let's hope it's a sticky sticky one!!


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girls

congrats to those of you with BFPS!!!!

im currently 1 day late, with bfn on cb digital but not sure with another test i did there looked to be an extreme faint line there, this was tuesday afternoon. Im not sure when i ov'd so im gonna test again if AF keeps away on sat (3rd)

love and babydust

Jen xxxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

:nope:My BFP turned in to a BFN this morning. And then :witch: showed her face now. :cry: I'm guessing the test a few days ago must have been a false positive. So I will be back in the game once again. CD1. I will be testing again 0ct. 27th. Praying for a July Baby. Congrats to all that got BFP's :hugs: I'm so glad I have all of you to talk to. Thanks:flower::hug::hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

3pinkwantblue, so sorry to hear about that. Sending you lots of :dust: and hope this cycle will give u a lovely sticky bean :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

3pinkwantblue said:


> :nope:My BFP turned in to a BFN this morning. And then :witch: showed her face now. :cry: I'm guessing the test a few days ago must have been a false positive. So I will be back in the game once again. CD1. I will be testing again 0ct. 27th. Praying for a July Baby. Congrats to all that got BFP's :hugs: I'm so glad I have all of you to talk to. Thanks:flower::hug::hugs:

Oh no....so sorry to hear that :cry::hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Loobi: When will you test? Yes, my AF should be due on 10th as well. I will only test if the wicked :witch: didn't show so I will be testing on 11th. Want to be POAS buddy? Actually, I would know 2,3 days latest before the 10th whether I will need to test. I always have spotting for a few days before the wicked one show her face. 

Twinmad: I guess I am just too much a coward to test before the wicked is due :nope: At the moment I am still using OPKs up to last night because I still get a faint line on them :wacko: Last cycle they went away completely. Wonder if it is something to do with PCOS?? I thought I had that under control...:cry:


----------



## Twinmad

oh no!!! soooo sorry 3pinkwantblue.... must be awful to get a false positive... I pray you get your :bfp: next month babe.

@ Beltane, that would be a lovely bday pressie for both of you i'm sure so i'm keeping everything crossed for you babe...

@ lewiepud08 - FX babe, Beltane is living proof that you can be 6 days late and still getting :bfn: but then eventually get your :bfp: FX for you babe :hugs:

@ Nibbler - i'm not too sure about PCOS babe but i'll say to try to hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Twinmad - Thanks for checking in with me! I see you got a nice :bfp: ! How wonderful!! I am def having some symptoms!! Two days after insemination (9/26) i felt slight twinges and pulls in my lower belly... although that has stopped now. But i do feel fluttery feelings from time to time! I'm not sure if my "symptoms" are all in my head... but i'm remaining hopeful!

I have a question... does everyone have IB when they are pregnant or just sometimes this happens? I don't think i had it with my son, although at the time i wasn't TTC so i wasn't paying much attention to my bodily secretions!! Ha!

I do know that last time i felt nausous and sick very early on.... so i keep hoping i start puking soon! I never thought i would want to puke so badly!!!

Congrats to all the BFP's... good luck to all those still trudging thru the 2WW!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## loobi

nibbler.... i would love to be a poas buddy!!!!!!!!

well, i will try...i can usually tell myself a good few days, even a week before she shows up....


----------



## Lawa

Still no Flow at the mo woop woop


----------



## harmonygirl72

AF came today, so I am out. I feel so discouraged.


----------



## runnergrl

BFN for me.. :cry:


----------



## Nibbler

Loobi, I'm the same, usually can tell if the wicked one is going to visit or not. I always have sore BBs, and I will always start spotting from a few days before. At the moment I have sore nibs. If I get the spotting as well, then I am pretty much out! I will keep you posted!! 

So happy to have a POAS buddy :happydance: I am too afraid to POAS in case it is a negative! Let's hope we will both get to the POAS stage without more calling cards from the :witch:!! :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Harmony Girl: So sorry the :witch: caught you this time. Hope you get your :BFP: this cycle! :dust: to you!

Runnergirl: Don't give up yet. It's not over until the stupid :witch: shows her face. Fingers and toes crossed for you that she won't for 9 months for you!!


----------



## CJane

Aahh, this 2WW is killing me!!

I'm sure i'm getting all sort of symptoms, feeling sick, even the metallic taste in my mouth, but as i'm only 7dpo i think i must be imagining it?

I tried an OPK today, as everyone says they stay positive if your preggo - well it was a huge BFN - no hint of a line. :dohh:

I'm not giving up, but really really want the week to be over so i can get to test!!

Can all you fab BFP people send some of that sparkly :dust: my way? To keep me smiling? And not going completely insane!! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: to the girls AF got.

Can I be added please, I will be testing on the 16th, well I will be testing earlier probably but that is when af is due :haha:


----------



## Serene123

:bfp: for me!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Thanks for the support. :)


----------



## Aster

Ooo huge congrats toriatrash!!! 

I am not really having loads of symptoms but then I am so tired out from looking after a toddler for a week, i have barely had time to breathe!! 

I was quite weepy today though and nearly burst into tears in the middle of the soft play centre today! :roll: Which means that AF is probably round the corner... (am guessing about 4/5 days away:cry:) 

Apart from that don't really feel any different which makes me think that this isnt my month... :nope:

But in order to cheer me up I am now watching the film, ''knocked up'' that seems to be cheering me up!!! :haha:

Love and :dust: to all you girlies. xxxxx


----------



## Lawa

THanks all just hoping the bleeddin doesnt satrt again :D


----------



## Aster

Sounds good lawa... hope it is implantation bleeding! :hugs: 
Where in the west midlands are you??


----------



## Twinmad

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for Toriaaaatrash babe..... so happy for you babe. Wishing you a H&H 9 months and tons of sticky :dust:

@harmony72 - sooo sorry she got you babe, she's so stupid and doesn't know when to take a hint and P%@s off..hope you get your :bfp: next month babe :hugs:

@Aster - I LOVE Knocked Up.... I'm sure i've watched it about 5/6 times.... I love the main actress so much, have you seen her in "The Ugly Truth"?

@Cjane - here's a specially made sticky :bfp: :dust: for you babe... mwaah hang in there babe :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I think we might be going away on Monday. Might pass the TWW a bit quicker! x


----------



## Twinmad

Anywhere nice?


----------



## JennsPhoto

Witchy poo got me today so I'm out of the running!
:dust::dust::dust: to the rest of this months testers!! Good luck!


BIG Congrats to those of you who already got your BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyPatel

I am in limbo land!!

I was due to test yesterday and got a BFN - but still no AF either... I will wait to test on Saturday. 

I have been feeling like the AF is going to visit soon tender breasts, back aches, but was feeling kind of sick to my stomach, so who knows. I will update again!



Twinmad said:


> Hey Girlies,
> 
> I thought i'd start this thread for those of us who've been visited by :af::witch: this month and are now starting again from CD1.
> 
> I'll start to update the list so that we can keep track of everyone's cycle so to start:
> 
> *Twinmad - Cycle Day 10*
> 
> Here is to lots of :bfp: on this thread and :dust: to everyone
> 
> 
> *So far 122 June Baby testers and 17 s and counting...:
> 
> 21 September
> jerseyshoregirl
> apple_20
> 
> 23 September
> gina8177
> moggymay
> AmyElizabeth
> 
> 24 September
> WelshRose
> Jefner
> Bexx
> 
> 25 September
> Lover
> Mrs M.
> xrosanna
> 
> 26 September
> GLD
> 
> 27 September
> puppymom32
> Drazic
> Tudor Rose
> babymom3
> soon2 b wifey
> Lindyloo
> zolwis
> Hopeful 4 #1
> natasja32 :bfp
> 
> 28 September
> Kailm
> -Linn-
> 
> 29 September
> Bingo
> Twinmad
> Fluffyblue
> Claire911
> AshleyNichole
> fish girl
> andresmummy
> beccaboo
> 
> 30 September
> nickyb6969
> Pretty Sakura
> Wobin
> jmc111
> Appa17
> 
> 1 October
> Lizzie_Moon
> Amos2009
> 3pinkwantblue
> runnergrl
> lewiepud08
> BabyPatel
> Tara123006
> Beltane
> 
> 2 October
> JrBear
> missy123
> redsaz
> 
> 3 October
> ~Hope
> susan_1981
> JennsPhoto
> surreysharon
> VOverseas
> mrskcbrown
> 
> 4 October
> Angelmommy
> Tass
> pinkandfluffy
> kevbaby27
> livbaybee1
> beenalongtime
> toriaaaaTRASH
> harmonygirl72
> 
> 5 October
> 41zipster
> debgreasby
> donna82
> Hopebaby3
> Trinity42
> dt1234565
> emzdreamgirl
> Lawa
> grneyednurse
> 
> 6 October
> littlechicken
> JLove84
> Asta
> kstancook
> Zen_Jenn
> 
> 7 October
> CJane
> Cbah&co
> manchester1
> HollySSmith
> Crypto1976
> BlueberryB
> 
> 8 October
> UKmum
> Mommie2Be08
> Mama4
> NewYearNewMe
> lisalou31
> Bizybee
> 
> 9 October
> wishful8687
> ACLIO
> Dobbo
> serendippy
> sonyabazonya
> Amyre
> Kates McGee
> sma1588
> 
> 10 October
> Csunshine013
> loobi
> bbmelo
> jess_smurf
> MrsLQ
> maratobe
> 
> 11 October
> E&L's mummy
> My bump
> Nibbler
> 
> 12 October
> Texaswife2006
> Lownthwaite
> MummyMagic
> VegasMama
> bbhopes
> x-amy-x
> MommyTammyPA
> 
> 13 October
> SarahMelissa
> Lownthaite
> Pinkster21
> 
> 14 October
> wish2bmama
> 
> 15 October
> wannabubba#4
> 
> 16 October
> Lilaala
> Jasa1911
> Tasha
> 
> 19 October
> Annamumof2
> 
> 20 October
> nicholatmn
> Norris
> 
> 22 October
> Bexx
> soon2 b wifey
> 
> 24 October
> WelshRose
> 
> *​


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hello everyone I'm testing on the 6th so count me in I want a June Bug to... Good luck to you all TTC


----------



## Lawa

I am in walsall and may be bery good depending on the answers to my other post


----------



## MrsCrabs

im testing on the 15th please add me


----------



## Lawa

I think i may have a BFP but going to wait till it gets darker as its slightly faint


----------



## bbhopes

congrats to all the BPF ladies!!! Send the rest of us your :dust: !!


----------



## dt1234565

Put me down for BFP please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was down for 5 October xxx

:dust:


----------



## Twinmad

JennsPhoto - so sorry the :witch: got you babe... I pray you get your Halloween :bfp: Have a glass of :wine: and put ur feet up babe... the countdown to O begins soon :hugs:

@BabyPatel - patience babe... if she's not here yet, there's no losing hope so hang in there :hugs:

:hi: MS.ANGELIAH and MrsCrabs to the thread... sticky :dust: to both of you and FX for :bfp:s come test date

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for Lawa and dt1234565... soooo happy for you both.... FX for a sticky bean :hug:

19 :bfp:s already, we're getting there ladies...keep em coming


----------



## x-amy-x

Just to the Lakes Twin... will be nice though, just the 3 of us :)


----------



## x-amy-x

And yay, single figures til testing :D


----------



## Twinmad

it'll fly by sooner than you think at least you've got the trip to take your mind off it a little :hug:


----------



## loobi

so girls.... when is the soonest you can test with a first response

i am only 5dpo i think..... am going insane...

one minute i think oooh i could be ...... then the next i feel these little twinges down on either side of my tummy right at the bottom just above the pubic area, but then i am thinking , these are the kinda pains i get when af is on the way..... i would normally get crippling period pains around day 27 or so.... so will wait and see if they come i am cd25 now

its just torture....... wish i could get some of the PMA


----------



## Twinmad

aww babe, bless you :awww: try to hang in there. I'd say to wait till 8DPO to use FRER but if you can hold out, get the ICs from Ebay for really cheap and use those to while the time away... FX it's a :bfp: babes


----------



## Aster

Oooo lawa and dt123456 huge congrats!

I dreamed about baby's last night after watching 'knocked up', your right twinmad it was a fab film! I haven't seen the other one but i will look out for it! 

Had some wierd pains on my left side this morning which felt a little bit like a pulled muscle while I was in the shower but was only for about 10 seconds.... is that normal??

Lawa, I live in kiddy but work in stourbridge so you aint that far away! Was gonna suggest we could be POAS buddies but now we can't be...:rofl: huge congrats to you! Think I am going to test tomoz now as you guys seem to be on a lucky streak!! 
Send some of that dust over to meeeeee!!!!! :dust:


----------



## HollySSmith

Question for you ladies...can you take a look at my chart? I know once you O your temps should stay elevated but is it good that they continue to rise? Does that indicate anything? I'm 8DPO and broke down and tested last night and it was :bfn:. I know I'm not out until :witch: comes and that it was really early to test.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Twinmad

HollySSmith said:


> Question for you ladies...can you take a look at my chart? I know once you O your temps should stay elevated but is it good that they continue to rise? Does that indicate anything? I'm 8DPO and broke down and tested last night and it was :bfn:. I know I'm not out until :witch: comes and that it was really early to test.
> What do you guys think?

Wow!!! Babe, your chart looks fab... I've never seen such a steady rise :shock:.... i say there's nothing to worry about and I had :bfn:s all the way to 13DPO so hang in there babe :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Aster said:


> Oooo lawa and dt123456 huge congrats!
> 
> I dreamed about baby's last night after watching 'knocked up', your right twinmad it was a fab film! I haven't seen the other one but i will look out for it!
> 
> Had some wierd pains on my left side this morning which felt a little bit like a pulled muscle while I was in the shower but was only for about 10 seconds.... is that normal??
> 
> Lawa, I live in kiddy but work in stourbridge so you aint that far away! Was gonna suggest we could be POAS buddies but now we can't be...:rofl: huge congrats to you! Think I am going to test tomoz now as you guys seem to be on a lucky streak!!
> Send some of that dust over to meeeeee!!!!! :dust:

It really is a lovely chic flick and I love it... Ohhhh! I do hope we're having a lucky streak so FX for when you test babe... how many DPO are you?

The weird pains is def not a bad thing babe.... i've moved onto the preg forum and the common symptom everyone's having are crampings on either side or in my case both sides and backache so i'm keeping everything crossed for you babe....:hug:


----------



## born2bamum

Any chance of putting me in for testing on 4th october pls ................ i really need a BFP ;)

Laura xxxx


----------



## Twinmad

List's been updated babe, welcome to the thread and I wish you a lovely sticky :bfp: :dust: for the 4th babe :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have so much pressure in my lower belly... feels like gas pains or like i have to go to the bathroom, when i don't! I hope these are good signs!! Sounds like some of the preggo women have mentioned these as early symptoms! FX'ed! I love the lucky streak you girls are on! :dust: :dust: Baby dust to all those about to test!!!


----------



## Twinmad

that includes you too MommyTammyPA, i'm keeping everything crossed for you babe that the twinges and cramping are the sticky bean settling in :dust:


----------



## BroodyBecks

Hi There, I am CD16 today!! TWW here I come.................please let me have a bean of my own!!!

xxx


----------



## Newly_Wed

MommyTammyPA said:


> I have so much pressure in my lower belly... feels like gas pains or like i have to go to the bathroom, when i don't! I hope these are good signs!! Sounds like some of the preggo women have mentioned these as early symptoms! FX'ed! I love the lucky streak you girls are on! :dust: :dust: Baby dust to all those about to test!!!

Me too, I've had the strangest feeling around my pubic bone for the last few days & I literally can't stop peeing and my boobies are absolute agony... 

I'm due AF on 7th October if you can put me on the list please. Good Luck everybody! =0) :flower:


----------



## BroodyBecks

Can you put me down for testing on the 22nd please xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

HollySSmith said:


> Question for you ladies...can you take a look at my chart? I know once you O your temps should stay elevated but is it good that they continue to rise? Does that indicate anything? I'm 8DPO and broke down and tested last night and it was :bfn:. I know I'm not out until :witch: comes and that it was really early to test.
> What do you guys think?

Steady rise, especially one like yours... often times it's indicative of pregnancy! FX'd for you! I'd say you're on your way to good news! :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi

can I change my testing date from 8th to the 17th (late ovulation) :)

Thank you x


----------



## EGGY#3

Twinmad said:


> Front page all updated FX for your :bfp:s babes
> 
> how is everyone doing this morning... i'm feeling on top of the world...
> 
> :dust: to ALL

Awesome news!:happydance:


----------



## loobi

good morning... well, one week til test day.... i was haviing sharp twinges down in me bits, but they seem to have gone off now....
but i had real trouble getting comfy in bed last night, every time i lay on my front, i had a real stretchy feeling that was uncomfortable down one side ... it went off when i changed position...i am symptom spotting, and i said iwas gonna try not to....grrrrrrr... i wish i could just take the 2ww as it is..... and not ss and stress........
not long to go now....... i have FRER upstairs...... will try to get to the end of the week.... they reckon dont they that you can get a result up to 6 days before AF is due to visit?.....i have a poas buddy (nibbler).... i hope she wont mind if i buckle and test before sat..... having said that, i will only do that if i dont have all my AF symptoms. ( and if i do get the symptoms, i wont waste a test ).. which, would usually kick in today or tomorrow if she is coming.....looking back in my diary last month, 6 days before she arrived i was crippled with period pain , had tot ake paracetamol for it and everything.... so, i will allow myself to HOPE if i dont get them this weekend.....my boobs dont hurt too bad, apart from the tips bobbing aroud in my pj top...

there waffled your ears off there didnt i??

hope evryone is ok, i got to sleep in tim 8.30 this morning, that is sooo unusual around here..... so feeling quite good, so far, the girls are not killing each other yet, i am sure its only a matter of time hahahahah DS is out at a footy match...DH is still in bed...... thinkits time for a second cup of tea in peace.... gonne shelve thehouseowrk today, ( its raining anyway so whats the point when the dogs are just gonna make it wet and horrible) so am going to sew a while...yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

well im having no symptoms at all and am thinking this is another BFN month for me :(


----------



## loobi

ah amy... you have 8 days yet love!!!!!!

my symptoms are more than likely af on her way.... my groin area feels kinda bruised or something, bit like ov pains
xxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

yeah, i worked out im 5dpo... thats too early for symptoms isnt it?


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Twinmad - congrats on your BFP - hope you're feeling well. Could you please add me in for 13th October - :hugs:


----------



## loobi

amy... yeah i thinks so..... i think all mine are in my head..... i keep thinking that everything i am feeling is just af gearing up to arrive right on time....


----------



## Tara123006

Hey just wanted to let you know that lewiepud08 got a BFP. She is now over in first trimester!


----------



## loobi

anyone else get the funny little pinching feeling down on either side of the pubic area?


----------



## Nibbler

Good morning (or afternoon!!) Girls! How's everyone doing today? Congratulations to everyone that gets their :bfp:!! I sooo sooo wish I can join you girls!! 

Loobi: I don't mind at all if you want to test early, I will cross everything that can be crossed for a :bfp: for you!! :happydance: I just need a bit of support if I do "successfully" get to the stage that I need to test (I always have spotting a few days before the wicked one is due)!! What date r u planning to test? Sending :dust: your way! 

My nibs are not so sore now and for no reason, feel v sad. So the PMS is hitting me now. Only a week til the stupid :witch: is due to call. I wish it can be over already.


----------



## Nibbler

loobi said:


> anyone else get the funny little pinching feeling down on either side of the pubic area?

loobi: I had some tightness before in the middle but now that had changed to a feeling like cramps as in wanting to go to the bathroom and yet there is no need. A bit like very very mild AF cramps!


----------



## loobi

hiya nibbler.... well, i think i am just gettingmy hopes up...these funny little twinges down in my small area, are here again today, so i reckon the :witch: is coming for me too.... as i said, i expect lots of tummy ache in the next day or so.....

we will only try for one more cycle... so i really hope i can be successful ...xxxxxx

i wish it was poss totest right NOW!!!!!!

my bbs are not too bad, a bit heavy when i take em out of bra and nipps are sensitive inside top without bra, but thats par for the AF course anyway...i too am feeling very sad today......


----------



## loobi

and everything is getting on my nerves


----------



## Nibbler

Looks like we are in very similar position at the moment, loobi. This is so hard, especially when you are suffering from PMS. It's so hard to pick myself up at the moment. :cry:

Last night was playing with the 2yr old niece. She is so lovable and so affectionate. I wish I can say she was mine. I want a baby so badly. Hope we haven't let it too late to try for our 1st.


----------



## loobi

right... i am defo out..these pains are getting worse,its defo the :witch: on her way.. ah well....

i know alot of you will say its not over til she is here,but i know my body at this stage....

bit gutted.....
will be back when i amfeeling a bitbetter bout things...
nibbler , good luck petal on your testing, i will peek in to see how you get on...sorry you lost your poas buddy


----------



## CJane

Hey, well I caved in and tested at only 9dpo with an ic and it was BFN. :nope: I knew it would be, but I've been nauseous for 4 days now, and really getting my hopes up!! 

I'm thinking of trying a FRER tomorrow. Do people think it will be worth it to test at 10dpo, or am I still too early? :shrug:

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## Nibbler

CJane I am not sure if it is too early but I want to wish you the best of luck if you were to test tomorrow with FRER! I am a coward, can't face a :bfn: so I won't be testing til my AF is late. 

:dust: to you and hope you get a lovely big :bfp: when you test!!


----------



## CJane

Thanks Nibbler!

I think it's waiting that's brave, and testing that's a coward - If I was strong I would wait.... But I can't help getting my hopes up!

(Not that i'll believe a BFN until AF shows, so it makes little difference)

When are you due then? How long do you have to wait? :hugs: I'm due Thurs, but hopefully banning that witch!


----------



## Nibbler

CJane, I am definitely not brave at all. I just can't face seeing 1 lonely pink line... And you have great PMA! A lot of ladies do get :bfn: at 1st then get their :bfp: in the end! I m praying this will be the case for you!! :happydance:

I have long LP... 17days! So it's a long wait every time and this is my cycle#6 already. The wicked one is due on the 10th (Sat). I will know latest 2,3days before whether she will arrive though coz I always spot. I won't be testing til 11th (Sun).

Are you trying for your 1st baby as well, CJane?


----------



## dippyns

I caved in an tested..but got a BFN..No signs of AF yet...looking at past cycles can start newhere form yest to tomo..looks like witch is on the way :-(


----------



## CJane

Nibbler: Hee hee, easy to have a PMA when no one can hear how many times I pray!! :haha:

Yep, also trying for #1... We started in April so I guess it hasn't been _THAT_ long, but it feels like ages. :dohh:

I got a BFP in July, but lost bean at 7w, so hoping for a sticky sticky bean this time.

I also got a long cycle - 35 days - but thank heaven not a long LP - you have my sympathy :hugs: And I thought _I_ was going mad with the wait...!


----------



## Nibbler

dippyns: I know it's easier said than done, but don't give up just yet! :hugs: It's not over until the wicked one shows her face! So there's still hope yet.

CJane: So sorry for your loss in July. Hope you get your sticky bean this time :thumbup: We also started trying in April this year and my cycle is 34-37days long. Let's hope that we will both be 2010 mummies!! 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Nibbler

loobi, I think I may not be able to be your POAS buddy afterall. Just now when I went to the bathroom, there were tiny strands of blood, very small n thin, but definitely there. So together with my sore BBs, today's PMS, and now this... I think the :witch: has left me enough calling cards.

My DH found me curled up on bed crying. It must be just as hard for him coz he wants our 1st baby just as much as I do. But yet he comforts me. I am calmer now but I still feel like a piece of barren land... :cry:

I will log in again in a few days to see how everyone's doing. Thanks for all the supports girls. You have been most wonderful! Here is :dust: to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, Congrats Twinmad on your BFP! :)


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

CJane said:


> Hey, well I caved in and tested at only 9dpo with an ic and it was BFN. :nope: I knew it would be, but I've been nauseous for 4 days now, and really getting my hopes up!!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying a FRER tomorrow. Do people think it will be worth it to test at 10dpo, or am I still too early? :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to us all!!

I'm so upset with myself because I tested today knowing it was wayyyyyy to early now I'm a nervous RECK oh boy I wanted to cry... I am 8dpo so do you think I also did it too early? Thanks in advance goodluck:cry:


----------



## sma1588

well i tested today and i think it was just a wee bit early and got a bfn.... i think im just going to wait till next week and test. fingers and everything else crossed girls


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

sma1588 said:


> well i tested today and i think it was just a wee bit early and got a bfn.... i think im just going to wait till next week and test. fingers and everything else crossed girls

I will keep my fingers crossed for you...:thumbup:


----------



## Betty

Hello Everyone!
I am to TTC! My DH and I have been trying since march '09, I conceived in may, but MC in June. I took 5 OPK tests during the month before I got pregnant from day 12-16 of my cycle and never got a + LH surge. I was checking temps, but just moved into a new house so haven't at all this month, however my last cycle was longer than normal (36 days, its normally 28-31). I still had 2 OPK's so this month I was unpacking when I randomly came across one and decided just to see what happens(since my last cycle was so long)and low and behold on day 20 two dark lines!!!:happydance: So, my Dh and I got busy for the next couple of days and now I'm waiting. I was so anxious I took a PT today and of course got a BFN, since I still have a week of waiting to go! I am waiting with anticipation this month! I am going to take another PT test in a few days!

Wish me luck and Goodluck to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## livbaybee1

Betty said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I am to TTC! My DH and I have been trying since march '09, I conceived in may, but MC in June. I took 5 OPK tests during the month before I got pregnant from day 12-16 of my cycle and never got a + LH surge. I was checking temps, but just moved into a new house so haven't at all this month, however my last cycle was longer than normal (36 days, its normally 28-31). I still had 2 OPK's so this month I was unpacking when I randomly came across one and decided just to see what happens(since my last cycle was so long)and low and behold on day 20 two dark lines!!!:happydance: So, my Dh and I got busy for the next couple of days and now I'm waiting. I was so anxious I took a PT today and of course got a BFN, since I still have a week of waiting to go! I am waiting with anticipation this month! I am going to take another PT test in a few days!
> 
> Wish me luck and Goodluck to all of you ladies!!!

Gd luck hun hope u get a bfp :D 

Congrats to everyone whos had there bfps aswell :D wooo ,im due on today, well tonight , i normally come on in the evenings, will keep u posted ,gd luck to everyone also xoxox


----------



## Betty

GL to you too! I hope its BFP!!!!:)


----------



## BabyPatel

just to update...I tested October 1st and 2nd - but got a BFN - another huge thing is that the AF witch hasn't arrived yet either...I will keep you posted :)


----------



## lindseypie

put me down for the 11th :D


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Huge Congrats to lewiepud08 :happydance: Thanks Tara for the tip off :winkwink: I wasn't stalking the BFP announcements/1st trimester yesterday so u may have escaped babes but thanks to Tara :happydance:.... That makes it 22 :bfp:s and we're just at the start of the month.

Welcome to the new testers on the thread... the front page has been updated and I pray it's :bfp:s for you ladies.

I had a very long day yesterday cos my cousin and I went all around London wedding dress shopping for her wedding in April and seeing as we haven't announced yet, I couldn't tell her I was preggers so I had to suck it up and keep going, needless to say I was extremely fagged out by the end of the day and ended up in tears from being so tired :haha: what an emotional mess i'm beginning to become :rofl: My poor DH didn't even know how to approach me when I returned home bawling my eyes out :rofl:

How's everyone today?

Here's some sticky :bfp: :dust: for ALL of YOU


----------



## loobi

nibbler :hugs: i am so sorry..... is itnormalfor you to get the spotting this far ahead of :witch: arriving?? i am sending you a huge :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Nibbler said:


> loobi, I think I may not be able to be your POAS buddy afterall. Just now when I went to the bathroom, there were tiny strands of blood, very small n thin, but definitely there. So together with my sore BBs, today's PMS, and now this... I think the :witch: has left me enough calling cards.
> 
> My DH found me curled up on bed crying. It must be just as hard for him coz he wants our 1st baby just as much as I do. But yet he comforts me. I am calmer now but I still feel like a piece of barren land... :cry:
> 
> I will log in again in a few days to see how everyone's doing. Thanks for all the supports girls. You have been most wonderful! Here is :dust: to everyone still waiting to test.

Awww Nibbler....huge :hugs:
I'm so sorry that you feel the :witch: is on the way babe....There's heaps of room in the Pumpkin Patch if you fancy joining us:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MrsCrabs

argh i still have 11 days until im ment to test - im going to try and hold off till then but knowing me i wont be able too.


----------



## CJane

Update.... tested this morning with FRER and got very faint :bfp: !! :happydance:

Was very light so will keep testing over the next few days, but seeing as I'm only 10 dpo I'm feelin pretty good about it! Now praying that the bean will stick this time.

Knew that all the sickness I've felt the last week had to be for a reason...


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Jane.

Cautiously adding my BFP too!! FRER this morning and Superdrug this afternoon - 9DPO!!!!


----------



## kitten2

Congratulations! Really pleased for you, really hoping this will be my month too! :dust:


----------



## CJane

Debgreasby, how quick did you get that ticker made?? I'm very impressed!! 

How are you feeling hun?

Has it sunk it yet? Have you told DH?

Mine has started calling me "chunky monkey" already - he's very sweet.


----------



## debgreasby

I feel fine to be honest, boobs are a bit tingly, but other than that, all quiet on the symptoms!

DH was with me when i tested, but i don't think it sunk in till we were playing with our youngest and he said" OOh Jasmine you're going to be a big sister!" 
and we both burst into tears lol!

Lol at "chunky monkey".

My DH is just happy that i have to do all the driving over Christmas again lol!


----------



## CJane

lol at you doing all the xmas driving!

I've already had OH realise that all in the wine in the house is now for him -- so he poured himself a glass to celebrate at lunch time!! :haha:


This is our first, so we're both very excited. :happydance: I planned a really sweet way to tell him, and even got him a card, but in the end I just ran into the bedroom waving it and told him!! 
I'm crap at keeping secrets, how am I going to keep this one from everyone??


----------



## debgreasby

I know what you mean! I'm gonna tell my best mate tomorrow, but not telling kids or family (hopefully) for a couple of weeks, especially as i have tested so early!


----------



## sazza

Congrats ladies on your BFP's! Could you add me to the list for the 18th? Thanks x


----------



## Sazzoire

Hi ladies

Can you add me to this months :bfp:.... I'm trying not to get excited as have had 2 mc's already... the last being on 29th Aug. I haven't seen the :witch: yet and I know this is naughty as you are supposed to wait at least one cycle... 

I'm off to the 1st Trimester again.... fingers crossed that I won't be back too soon..

Good Luck everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## BabyPatel

The witch got me this morning....I am listed under October 1st please put my un-wanted BFN next to my name ! Good luck to all the ladies with their BFP I wish you a h/h 9 months. :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

There seems to be two seperate october testing threads going on... is there a way to combine so that we can get an accurate count of all the October results? Congrats girls!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, newbie here.  Can you please put me down for testing on 27th October.  Thanks so much ! Good luck to all pregnancies & all TTC ! *


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

Hi I am new at this as well! Testing Oct 10. Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## littlechicken

AF just got me :'( cant believe it.


----------



## x-amy-x

Still no symptoms over here :( With the exception of sore boobs because ive been touching them so much


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

littlechicken said:


> AF just got me :'( cant believe it.


I'm sorry, we all know the feeling. Keep trying! Your day will come. Good luck hun.

Baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

littlechicken said:


> AF just got me :'( cant believe it.

:hugs:


----------



## born2bamum

Please add me to the .........................


:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


:happydance::happydance:

loads of :dust: to you girls just a footstep behind me, Good Luck !!

COME ON PINKANDFLUFFY I'M WAITING !!!!!!


----------



## AislingMcM

Congrats Born2bamum !!!!! :) :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

MommyTammyPA said:


> There seems to be two seperate october testing threads going on... is there a way to combine so that we can get an accurate count of all the October results? Congrats girls!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm stalking pretty much anywhere I can to get accurate Oct numbers and updating the JuneBugs Testers thread. I update the number in the title each time too! :)

Twinmad - Feel free to snipe any of my stalked :bfp:s! :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Born2bamum!!! :hugs: sticky thoughts to you!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

x-amy-x said:


> Still no symptoms over here :( With the exception of sore boobs because ive been touching them so much

I do the same thing and sometimes I can't tell if its part of the symptoms or if its me that made them sore:dohh:


----------



## livbaybee1

I will keep u posted about mine, if no af tomo will get a test :) xoxox


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

born2bamum said:


> Please add me to the .........................
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> loads of :dust: to you girls just a footstep behind me, Good Luck !!
> 
> COME ON PINKANDFLUFFY I'M WAITING !!!!!!

Thats awesome:baby:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

livbaybee1 said:


> I will keep u posted about mine, if no af tomo will get a test :) xoxox

I'm testing tuesday I pray we get our :bfp: especially after all that :sex: lol :thumbup:


----------



## dippyns

The witch caught me:cry::cry:..Now onto next month..wishing thats my month!


----------



## GLD

you can take me off - m/c

thanks a bunch though xXx


----------



## loobi

gld... so so sorry lovey!!! life can be so cruel


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

GLD said:


> you can take me off - m/c
> 
> thanks a bunch though xXx

I been there to with multiple m/c and I want you to know that it will all be okay... I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## donna82

Hey I was down for 5th October but she got me good on Friday..... xxx


----------



## Aster

Well, BFN for me this morning and AF due today or tomoz.... :cry:


----------



## Nibbler

loobi: So sorry I cannot be your POAS buddy. Just now I went to bathroom, there was some blood on my pants. So the witch is arriving early... I hope you will get your BFP when you do test. I will be praying for you. 

Twinmad, thanks for all your support. Please stick the ugly witch next to my name. Thanks again. 

:dust: to all of you


----------



## JrBear

I can't believe I actually get to say this... but please put :bfp: beside my name!!! I have had 2 positive FRER tests so far and I'm three days late!!


----------



## Aster

Congrats Jrbear - a H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## livbaybee1

congrats JrBear , im a day late, even tho my ticker below for some reason hasnt updated to 1 of 28 days lol werid, was gona get a test today but im gona wait till tomorrow (tues) see if i come on tonite or tomorrow ,if not get a test.
Congrats bfp people so far and gd luck the rest of u :D xoxox


----------



## shaslove

Please mark me down for testing on 10/14! thanks!


----------



## samola84

can you please add me to the 18th testers ...Thanks for dowing this :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

i test on oct 25


----------



## 41zipster

witch got me yesterday - can you put me back down for testing on the 30th please... yes, I will get to test again in October


----------



## loobi

ah nibbler... well, maybe we can be buddies next time, cos i am in bits with pains.,, and i mean in bits..... so the old bag is on her way here too... lots of love...


----------



## loobi

hey nibbler... join us in the pumpkin patch.....


----------



## RubyRainbows

I felt her coming... the damn :witch: got me! :sad2: I guess i wont be around for awhile. We wont be able to save up enough money for another try at AI until the spring! I'll be back closer to then... thanks for all your support girls! Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## JennsPhoto

Hey I get to be on this one again! lol Can you put me down for October 27th!


----------



## loobi

ah mommy...am so sorry the :witch: got you... she is an old baggage isnt she??? she on her way to me here also...grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rachyc

Hi all, I can't believe I am about to post this.... I got my BFP last sunday 27th! Am now 5 weeks 1day......so nervous but excited. TTC #2 for 13 months. Congrats to everyone else on your BFP's!xx


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hey guys what do you think I expect the witch to come around the 9th I took a test today and got :BFN:what yall think was it too early or is the witch on her way? I used a dollar store test...


----------



## lindseypie

I got my :bfp: this morning! 10 dpo! I was shocked.

I hope to see everyone else with :bfp: to join me!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

lindseypie said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! 10 dpo! I was shocked.
> 
> I hope to see everyone else with :bfp: to join me!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the most recent :bfp:'s! 

Ms. Angeliah, It's still early. I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## wish2bmama

lindseypie said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! 10 dpo! I was shocked.
> 
> I hope to see everyone else with :bfp: to join me!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats!!!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

BizyBee said:



> Congrats on the most recent :bfp:'s!
> 
> Ms. Angeliah, It's still early. I hope you get good news soon.

Thanks I wont get down and out just yet then...:shrug:


----------



## Twinmad

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to all the new :bfp:s I pray the little beanies stick and you all have a H&H 9months.

To those the old :witch: caught, have a glass of :wine: and entertain her one more time but on her way out, warn her sternly not to return for another 9 months :hug:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies i think i will be testing well the main test on the 14th so count me in :) xx

congrats 2 all the BFPs xxxx


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Becci, FX for your :bfp: on the 14th babes :hugs:


----------



## nellis10

Can I add another one to the tally...BFP yesterday, due date June 10th!:happydance:


----------



## Twinmad

:happydance: Nellis10, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS babe.... wish u a H&H 9months


----------



## HollySSmith

Looks like the :witch: is going to get me :( 
Temp plummeted to the coverline - see you in November


----------



## Twinmad

HollySSmith said:


> Looks like the :witch: is going to get me :(
> Temp plummeted to the coverline - see you in November

Oh no babe, it's not over until she shows her face so FX for you babe....keep us posted


----------



## Aster

Still no :witch: but lots of AF symptoms... :growlmad: can't she just come and put me out of my misery??? :cry:


----------



## CJane

Hey, thought I'd update and ask a question...

After my faint BFP at 10 dpo I have had two more BFPs at 11 and 12 dpo, so it looks like this one might be a keeper!

However the line on the FRER was the same today at 12dpo as yesterday at 11dpo, does that mean that the Hcg is not going up? Should I be worrying or is a line still a line?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mama4

No AF for me yet, temps are still up BUT got a BFN - so I guess Im out.....:cry:


----------



## wish2bmama

Cjane, congrats on the bfp!! If the line doesn't get darker the day after your bfp it does not mean bad news. A line is a line! Wait about 2 to 3 days and then test again to see the darker lines. It's when you get a bfp and then a bfn a few days later that is not good news. No worries hun!!


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I have a tentative :bfp:!!! :yipee:

I thought the trigger shot wasn't leaving my system and I was getting false positives, but my lines are getting slightly darker (and the shot should be gone by now)! I'm really hoping this one sticks as I can't deal with another early loss. I have bloodwork tomorrow and Friday to confirm. FX I'll be back posting that it is definite.... I'll keep you posted!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats Bizybee


----------



## Aaisrie

wish2bmama said:


> Cjane, congrats on the bfp!! If the line doesn't get darker the day after your bfp it does not mean bad news. A line is a line! Wait about 2 to 3 days and then test again to see the darker lines. It's when you get a bfp and then a bfn a few days later that is not good news. No worries hun!!

Not strictly true - I had 3 BFP then a WEEK of BFN (even on the Dr's one!) and a week later the BFPs started again and now I have my 7mo old daughter!


----------



## Aaisrie

Think I'm on the other June thread but stick me down for Oct 23rd anyways (if I can hold off POAS that long!)


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Very faint BFP today :happydance: I'll confirm tomorrow with FMU, it's only 12dpo, so hopefully it'll get darker


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Zen_Jenn said:


> Very faint BFP today :happydance: I'll confirm tomorrow with FMU, it's only 12dpo, so hopefully it'll get darker

Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

BizyBee said:


> Well, I have a tentative :bfp:!!! :yipee:
> 
> I thought the trigger shot wasn't leaving my system and I was getting false positives, but my lines are getting slightly darker (and the shot should be gone by now)! I'm really hoping this one sticks as I can't deal with another early loss. I have bloodwork tomorrow and Friday to confirm. FX I'll be back posting that it is definite.... I'll keep you posted!

Congrats HHP :happydance:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

BizyBee said:


> Well, I have a tentative :bfp:!!! :yipee:
> 
> I thought the trigger shot wasn't leaving my system and I was getting false positives, but my lines are getting slightly darker (and the shot should be gone by now)! I'm really hoping this one sticks as I can't deal with another early loss. I have bloodwork tomorrow and Friday to confirm. FX I'll be back posting that it is definite.... I'll keep you posted!

What type of tests do you use? Do you think dollar store tests are accurate?


----------



## kstancook

Zen_Jenn said:


> Very faint BFP today :happydance: I'll confirm tomorrow with FMU, it's only 12dpo, so hopefully it'll get darker

Congrats!!!


----------



## Twinmad

Yay for BizyBee and Zenn-Jenn :happydance: huge congrats for your :bfp:s.... Here's to a H&H9 months and I pray the little beanies stick and those line get darker the next time you POAS :hugs:

Tons of :bfp: :dust: to the rest of you still waiting


----------



## loobi

i have a tentative :bfp: too...... 11 dpo today, so the lines are very faint, and the test were :bfn: yesterday, so i am scared.. but i did 2 internet cheapies and a frer all three had defo lines on them

i actually in shock......and sooooooo scared


----------



## HollySSmith

the :witch: got me :(


----------



## JLove84

:growlmad: Witch got me. I'm out. Good luck ladies!


----------



## beenalongtime

I'm out for this month, I'm afraid :( AF got me on Sunday, although it is very light.


----------



## BlueberryB

:cry: I couldnt wait to POAS so i did a CB Digi on fri! BFN!! then i thought if i was pg it may be to early so i held on till this morning to do a FRER and yet another BFN! Im so disappointed, the witch hasnt got me yet but she probably on her way!

OH called this afternoon as he is away to sea atm and knew i was testing today! I so wanted to tell him it was good news, and he just said never mind hopefully we will have an amazing christmas pressie this year!

All i want for christmas is a :bfp: !!


Congrats to all you lucky peeps!! 

:dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ I'm gonna have that in my head all day now "All I want for Christmas is a b..f..p.. a b.f.p. yes a b.f.p..." lol


----------



## APBTlover

I tested.....:bfn:


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF for me. Oct 3 (mrskcbrown)


----------



## BizyBee

MS.ANGELIAH said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have a tentative :bfp:!!! :yipee:
> 
> I thought the trigger shot wasn't leaving my system and I was getting false positives, but my lines are getting slightly darker (and the shot should be gone by now)! I'm really hoping this one sticks as I can't deal with another early loss. I have bloodwork tomorrow and Friday to confirm. FX I'll be back posting that it is definite.... I'll keep you posted!
> 
> What type of tests do you use? Do you think dollar store tests are accurate?Click to expand...

Hi, I used the dollar store tests and FRER. From my experience, the FRER typically detect a lower level of HCG, but the dollar store tests do work. They aren't as dark as the FRER and it's harder to see the progression from day to day, but they help when you're a POAS addict! :)


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I used the dollar store tests too (New Choice). I wasn't really worried about getting a false positive, the only worry would be whether I'd get a false negative. I figure it's fairly simple chemistry, The only reason the others are so expensive is brand recognition, and people associating price with quality. That said, if I knew I were only going to test once a cycle I'd probably have bought a more expensive brand.


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Well I'm going out my mind! I have been feeling sick to my stomach off and on through out the days, tingling breast which hurt from time to time, fatigue, and falling asleep at the from of a dime, also ab cramping off an on!!! With all that being said......... I am still getting a :bfn: I ovulated around the 25th and I have been testing since the 4th getting all :bfn: Come on ladies what do yall think? Is it AF? I normally don't feel like this for AF! Should I know by now? Please tell me... Thanks in advance, for you ladies always understand me:sad2:


----------



## Aaisrie

You are only 13 DPO, some people don't get their BFP until 18 DPO so I wouldn't worry - are you using a frer or something like that to test with FMU?

I'm still nauseous, still not believing it to be anything, temped this morning for the first time... is your temp MEANT to be low first thing?


----------



## Newly_Wed

I'm out of the running, witch got me.


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats all!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

tentative BFP for me this morning. and have texted to someone else and they see it too.


----------



## louloubabs

Can you put me down for testing on 25th?

Congratulations on all those BFP'S!! Wow.

Thanks 

XxX


----------



## loobi

wooohoooo...... just got Pregnant 1-2 on a cb digital...... i am soooo happy


----------



## shaslove

:witch: got me. :( Mark me out.


----------



## sma1588

so im supposed to test 2morrow but i still think im going to get a not pregnant on my test. i was cramping for like almost a work week straight but nothing now. i felt like i was going to start any day when that was happening, along with that i had sore bbs and not so much now, im wondering whats going on. my last cycle started on the 8th of last month. if i dont get it this time im going to take a test 1 time a week untill either pos. or AF shows up.


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm planning on testing on the 15th - I'll be 12dpo ish. 
This is my very first TWW since April so I am super excited to be able to post in this thread!


----------



## kstancook

I guess Ijust ovuated on the 5th, please move my testing day to the 19th, sorry!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Had a few symptoms last week but all gone now so guessing they were Ov symptoms! 

10dpo and feel normal! Not feeling confident. :nope::cry:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Aaisrie said:


> You are only 13 DPO, some people don't get their BFP until 18 DPO so I wouldn't worry - are you using a frer or something like that to test with FMU?
> 
> I'm still nauseous, still not believing it to be anything, temped this morning for the first time... is your temp MEANT to be low first thing?

AF got me so I will have to wait to next month :nope:


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

loobi said:


> wooohoooo...... just got Pregnant 1-2 on a cb digital...... i am soooo happy

what kind of monitor is that? Do you think it helped?


----------



## Kates McGee

I'm out. :witch: got me.Onto cycle 10.


----------



## loobi

ms ange...... its a hpt!!!!! just you dont rely on the lines coming up, it comes up in writing, pregnant ot not pregnant


----------



## Dobbo

This month was not our month. The :witch: arrived yesterday.

Good luck to all those still to test xxx


----------



## sma1588

i was supposed to test today but didnt get to so i will do it 2morrow morning but i have a feeling its going to be bfn :( i may just be having a very long cycle again but im not sure so if it comes up bfn i will test agin next week then get a blood test 

good luck to all the other testers!!!!!!


----------



## bbmelohs

I'm out today. Congratulations to all the ladies that got their BFP's hope there's many more to come.


----------



## Lilaala

AF arrived, no JuneBug for me :( She was several days early too! :shrug:

Congratulations to those with BFP's! Good luck and :dust: to the rest of you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I think i have my :bfp: i will confirm tomorrow when i do a FRER but this is what i got this morning.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/203383-omg-real.html


----------



## E&L's mummy

i thought i hadnt updated you. :bfp: for me please!


----------



## Aster

Sorry to break the run of BFP's but :witch: FINALLY came on saturday... third time lucky for me i hope!! Cycle 3 here I come!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can you mark me as :bfp: please, i was down under the 13th October :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

AF for me please :-(


----------



## kevbaby27

I'm out! AF here! Congrats to all with BFP x x


----------



## kstancook

the :witch: got me tonight, good luck to all and hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)

Holy fuck, are you fucking serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we can so totally be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)
> 
> Holy fuck, are you fucking serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we can so totally be bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm SO okay with it! :) I'll add you to my sig! :hugs: I love your usage of 'fuck'... really showing the diversity of my favorite word! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)
> 
> Holy fuck, are you fucking serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we can so totally be bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO okay with it! :) I'll add you to my sig! :hugs: I love your usage of 'fuck'... really showing the diversity of my favorite word! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well some things are just so fucking exciting that you need to use the fuck word......:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fuck fuck fuckity fuck Megg has a :bfp: :wohoo: fx'd


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)
> 
> Holy fuck, are you fucking serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we can so totally be bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO okay with it! :) I'll add you to my sig! :hugs: I love your usage of 'fuck'... really showing the diversity of my favorite word! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well some things are just so fucking exciting that you need to use the fuck word......:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fuck fuck fuckity fuck Megg has a :bfp: :wohoo: fx'dClick to expand...

I'm just fucking excited that you can fucking see it! :happydance: YAY!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tentative :bfp: for me! EEP! :)
> 
> Holy fuck, are you fucking serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we can so totally be bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO okay with it! :) I'll add you to my sig! :hugs: I love your usage of 'fuck'... really showing the diversity of my favorite word! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well some things are just so fucking exciting that you need to use the fuck word......:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fuck fuck fuckity fuck Megg has a :bfp: :wohoo: fx'dClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just fucking excited that you can fucking see it! :happydance: YAY!Click to expand...

I can totally fucking see it :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

You two fucking crack me up... xx


----------



## bbhopes

lol


----------



## bbhopes

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!

I'm still showing as negative, my chart looks promising though, but anyway... :dust:


----------



## muncho

that so funny!!!

im glad i joined this forum

Well done x


----------



## Newly_Wed

FUCK! Thanks for brightening up my morning ladies, I've been in stitches... That's fucking brilliant news. And Sarah I have to admit I was silently stalking you yesterday waiting for your second test result. This website is COOL AS FUCK!


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes - Youre chart DOES look promising! :) FX'd! Tons of :dust: to you!

The rest of you lot... Loving this! The "fuck" this and "fuck" that! It truly is my favorite word! HAHA! My kid's going to come out swearing like a sailor!

I can hear it now... "Fuck, Mom!... Longest 9 months EVER!" :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for all the new :bfp:s

Sarahmelissa and Megg - FAB news ladies.... i'm mighty ecstatic for you two :hugs:


----------



## Nataliem78

Really new to this so sorry if i get it wrong. I am ttc no2, had no trouble with no 1 and she is now 2. Have been ttc for about 4 months but this month i have been charting. I have found i o quite late and worry this may be a problem. Am due on 20th Oct so wondered if I can be added to the list. Thanks


----------



## BizyBee

Yay! Congrats on all of the :bfp:'s!!!

Sorry to the girls who are out this cycle... :hugs:


----------



## JennsPhoto

WOW! Congrats to all the :bfp:

:dust: to everyone still waiting to test

and

:hugs: to those of you who had a visit from :witch:!


----------



## x-amy-x

Thought I should let you know that :witch: got me again this month. Knocked me for six this time!


----------



## Mrs_N

:bfn: today at 12dpo. no :witch: yet though


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the :bfp: s!!!

I tested today.. :bfn: grr. I am only 10 dpo though. So I am hoping I just tested too early.


----------



## AislingMcM

*Just thought id comment that if i test on the 27th october and my last period was 3 october then my delivery date wud b 10 july... So maybe im not supposed to be here...  *


----------



## hibiscus07

Got a BFN so far. I'm 12 dpo today, I think, but I am not 100%. I guess I could be 10 or 11 dpo. Ugh. I'll have to just wait another day or two I guess :wacko:


----------



## Mama4

Hateful witch got me, so Im out....Bah!


----------



## Jamaicabride

Hi could you add me to the list too, I'm due on Oct 22/23rd

Thanks

Fingers xd to everyone & lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hey Twinmad!!! 

Please put me down as :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Everyone:hugs:

I can't believe how many :bfp: there on this thread now.....Huge Congratulations Girls! Hope you all have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9mths with super sticky beans:hugs:

I'm currently 4dpo and nothing hugely exciting to report really in the way of symptoms....a headache the past two mornings until lunchtime, feeling a bit more tired and my boobs still aren't sore...usually they are from the day of O.....:shrug:

Heaps of luck and :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:witch: got me, onto cycle 8!


----------



## Nataliem78

Witch got me.


----------



## louloubabs

Nataliem78 said:


> Witch got me.

Me toooooo.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello ladies!

Could you put on the list please? I got my :bfp: on the 17th October! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im now 4 days late :happydance: af was due on sunday.. not sure what day i ov... im not gonna test till next week though.. can you put me down for the 30th pleaseee :D :wohoo:


----------



## Buds

Hi there have just seen this thread. I got my bfp on 24th Sept so you could add me to the list if you like.


----------



## MrsRoughton

i just got my bfp today not sure on my due date yet but may be a june baby!! can i join ??


----------



## MrsTwilight

I got my BFP today!! wow im so shocked!! 19th of June i think i am!! xx


----------



## Lena

Congratulations all! 

I got my BFP today as well! Im pretty shocked too but very very happy! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Got my BFP today!! xxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Wow it's been almost a month since i have been on here. I as well got my BFP today. I took 2 test (one was a digital test)to make sure both BFP. congrats to everyone.


----------



## Ghost

Oh wow congratulations to all you lucky women.:dance: I'm so happy for you ^^. I was due on the 14/15th but af is still not here. Tested but it came back :bfn:, think its just one of my long cycles of 42 days. We'll see this week. Really don't think I am. I hope the best for all your :bfp: people :)


----------



## sma1588

im out af is slowly showing up. but i get to start my soy iso's 2morrow im happy and i have a gyn apt but will be on cd 3 could be good could be bad


----------

